# My Kansas Monster Buck Bowhunt - Live from the Woods!



## golfernash

Good luck! I will be following it every day. I am leaving on Thursday to go to Cass County, Illinois for a 6 day hunt and following your hunt while in stand is a great way to pass the slow times!


----------



## zakseppala

Im headed there on tues also the timing is perfect this year once the front moves through the end of the wk its gonna be on fire.


----------



## trailinone

Subscribed! Good luck this year.
Chris


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'll be following it every day. I look forward to the rut and your thread makes it better lol. Goodluck strutter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick Chucker

Git-R-Done
I enjoyed the photos and stories of your last hunts.....
I have hunted up that way before.....anything could walk by!!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## #hunter!

subscribed, good luck


----------



## Fireman324

Here we go! I ready to live through you for a couple weeks. I love this stuff and your thread last year got me started. I hope you nail a big one! As I'm typing this my buddy who shot the 153" 8pt last year sent a msg sayn "shot one." then he replied it was a doe. He was out this AM and had a young buck cover about 600 yards in only 5-10 minutes. I'll text you his story...


----------



## trailinone

All you people just nowsubscribing need to read the thread. Big one is already bagged.


----------



## Fireman324

trailinone said:


> All you people just nowsubscribing need to read the thread. Big one is already bagged.


He hasn't even made it out here this year year brotha. I think that one was from 2 years ago and last years he couldn't fid or drill another before the hunt was over.... I may be wrong about history but I know he isn't in Kansas yet, on wishin he was....


----------



## Huntin Hard

trailinone said:


> All you people just nowsubscribing need to read the thread. Big one is already bagged.


That was from his 1st time in Kansas. He doesn't go until November 8th-20th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsites9

trailinone said:


> All you people just nowsubscribing need to read the thread. Big one is already bagged.


huh? Anyway, I'm in as usual Fullstrutter! Hope you get a world class buck.


----------



## bohunter09

Cool rack. Congrats


----------



## Fullstrutter

Leaving on Tuesday for this years trip guys! Less than two days! :darkbeer:


----------



## gasman8

strutter,

subscribed! Can't wait to hear from ya. We'll be in touch. I'll be south Central KS nov 11-18. Can't wait to see your MONSTER KS whitetail. Your previous thread was an awesome read. GOOD GOD SOMEBODY GET THIS KID ON TV! These are the true type hunters I want to watch. Get rid of that crack pot Uncle ted and Adrenaline Junkies. Give me someone who hunts for the passion of the hunt, not the paycheck. WORD.


----------



## bowhunter9

Subscribed!! Good luck strutter!! I'll be headed out to KS on the 12th


----------



## Fireman324

gasman8 said:


> strutter,
> 
> subscribed! Can't wait to hear from ya. We'll be in touch. I'll be south central ks nov 11-18. Can't wait to see your monster ks whitetail. Your previous thread was an awesome read. Good god somebody get this kid on tv! These are the true type hunters i want to watch. Get rid of that crack pot uncle ted and adrenaline junkies. Give me someone who hunts for the passion of the hunt, not the paycheck. Word.







word!!!!!


----------



## RUN-N-LATE

Looking forward to the SHOW................


----------



## GTM

Subscribed, good luck!


----------



## RayJax

Your thread last year was one of the first threads I followed daily (New to AT at the time).

I truly look forward to following your thread as I love the updates. I feel like I am literally in camp with you.

My job is pretty condusive this time of year for me to follow your progress!

Travel safe, good luck, I know I will be supportive and truly jealous!


----------



## bishjr

Subscribed!


----------



## pikemaster11

Ill be in NE Kansas as well, but don't have access to properties like that, but I will give it my all. I always enjoy checking to see the updates on this thread. Good luck.


----------



## JOSHM

I'll be following along, good luck!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Goodluck!


----------



## Thatmichhunter

In!


----------



## acdc

Good Luck. Gettin there tomorrow


----------



## IndianaPSE

All in. Good luck, Scott!

Kel


----------



## IndianaPSE

Remember to interview the baggage / bow check-in - take us along with you. All the way HA HA !!!


----------



## dj creswell

How do i follow you


----------



## Huntin Hard

dj creswell said:


> How do i follow you


You have to subscribe to it. I use tapatalk and haven't been on archery talk through a computer in a long time but I think you can subscribe to the thread at the bottom of the page. Maybe someone else can clarify but I think that's how. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast33

subscribed, good luck


----------



## upserman

Look forward to the hunt...


----------



## Fullstrutter

upserman said:


> Look forward to the hunt...


You and me both! 40 hours until I'm in KS


----------



## cunninghamww

What part of ks?


thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## Fullstrutter

NE KS! Leavenworth county


----------



## Fullstrutter

Been out back for the last hour practicing with my grim reaper practice heads. Very consistent flight. Strangely though, they are hitting 2.5-3" left from where I'm sighted in with FP's! I also shot one real reaper and exact same thing. 

Is this strange? 

Clearly I know what I need to do...resight in with the broadheads. Just found it weird that they didnt fly like fieldpoints. 

Anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## IndianaPSE

I'd tune it out with a slight rest adjustment and you'll be zeroed-in in no time.


----------



## 1231

Good luck to you. Hope you drop a giant


----------



## IAHNTR

I'm with ya too Strutter. I'll be reading about you in a treestand while I'm in one too in eastern Iowa. Thanks for all the work that goes into something like this. I know we all appreciate it. Good Luck, Be Safe and shoot straight.


----------



## bowhuntertx

I'll be tuned in as well. We are headed up this coming weekend.

Good luck!


----------



## trailinone

Fireman324 said:


> He hasn't even made it out here this year year brotha. I think that one was from 2 years ago and last years he couldn't fid or drill another before the hunt was over.... I may be wrong about history but I know he isn't in Kansas yet, on wishin he was....


Yeah, I thought it was another thread I was writing on. Sorry, please continue on. Best of luck Fullstrutter.
Chris


----------



## Brshpile

Can't wait for you to get here Scott. Good luck to you and see you in the spring. If you finish early we can meet up. I am subscribed!


----------



## Duckman64

Subscribed. Can't wait to follow the live action this year! Leaving out for Kansas Saturday myself. Good luck Strutter!


----------



## shaffer88

I'm back for the story three years running. Sub

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hmcnavyidc

I feel ya bother !! I leave tomorow morning for my Northwest Missouri hunt, spending a full 2 weeks in the woods hunting hard. Going to bowhunt through rifle season. Hopefully I have a bruiser on the ground before the 12th that's Missouri's opening day for rifle season. We have multiple bucks on the list this year and the ruts just about to kick off hardcore so I am stoked. I am on offical vacation time noon today and will be packign the Armada for the 18 hours treck to Mo. Talk about excited I can't even sleep. Been shooting daily hoping to get a big boy on the ground !!!!

Doc


----------



## Slick16

Subscribed for the 3rd year.


----------



## Fullstrutter

hmcnavyidc said:


> I feel ya bother !! I leave tomorow morning for my Northwest Missouri hunt, spending a full 2 weeks in the woods hunting hard. Going to bowhunt through rifle season. Hopefully I have a bruiser on the ground before the 12th that's Missouri's opening day for rifle season. We have multiple bucks on the list this year and the ruts just about to kick off hardcore so I am stoked. I am on offical vacation time noon today and will be packign the Armada for the 18 hours treck to Mo. Talk about excited I can't even sleep. Been shooting daily hoping to get a big boy on the ground !!!!
> 
> Doc



That is awesome Doc!!! Keep us posted on your progress and and updated on the hunt...GL!


----------



## sticknstring33

You're livin' the dream FS! Good luck man!


----------



## kenman421

Good luck Fullstrutter, I'll definently be checking in on your hunt. I'm heading to north central Kansas Thursday morning for a couple weeks!!!!!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

I'm in. Good luck!


----------



## kravguy

I'm in. Good luck man.


----------



## Buckhavoc

gasman8 said:


> strutter,
> 
> subscribed! Can't wait to hear from ya. We'll be in touch. I'll be south Central KS nov 11-18. Can't wait to see your MONSTER KS whitetail. Your previous thread was an awesome read. GOOD GOD SOMEBODY GET THIS KID ON TV! These are the true type hunters I want to watch. Get rid of that crack pot Uncle ted and Adrenaline Junkies. Give me someone who hunts for the passion of the hunt, not the paycheck. WORD.


I gotta to 2nd this quote!!!!! I am subsccribed for the 2nd yr. great stuff kid, good luck!


----------



## huntnfishnut

All right! I'm in


----------



## Timber Hawk

I'm in.


----------



## Grizz1219

Fullstrutter... Good luck!!! Been to long since we chatted!!! Looking forward to keeping an eye on this post!!!!


----------



## Loudog29

Subscribed


----------



## mikecs4life

3rd year following. Should be sweet with the new filming gear. Good luck!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Loving all the 3rd year mojo! 

Just got back to work from my lunch break. I had a big bowl of venison steak stew that I made yesterday for NFL Sunday. After making the stew yesterday I hollowed out a big pumpkin I saved specifically for this recipe and poured all the venny stew into it!
















I then roasted the pumpkin and stew inside of it in the oven at 350 for 2 hours! The house smelled ridiculously good and the stew was insane!!

I forgot to take a pic of the roasted pumpkin after it came out of the oven but here's a pic of what it looked like! It indeed does take on a deep rich color when baked:










Recipe, I got it off here someone posted it last week:
http://blog.syracuse.com/cny/2011/1..._pumpkin_for_a_regionallly-inspired_dish.html




Did a few scent free camo laundry loads while watching some DVR'd hunting shows on my lunch break










I also threw my Badlands Superday pack into one of the loads...think it will be ok? I set the mode to delicates/low agitation. Have never washed a pack before, usually just spray it down really good with scent killer. But I took it hunting in the Everglades in Sept and was sweating like crazy nonstop. So I knew I had to wash it this time lol. Hope it wont get all warped or messed up in the wash. 


I did a test of the Primos Control Freak aerosol spray to see how well it actually worked. I washed my hands in some SUPER fragrant fruity peach something or other hand soap that my girl had in her bathroom. Then I dried my hands and smelled them...the scent was awesome but *extremely *strong and fruity smelling. I then sprayed my hands down liberally with the control freak and rubbed them together in a hand washing motion for about 30 seconds until they were dry. I cuped them together and put my nose into my palms and sniffed deeply and NOTHING! No fruity aroma! I was blown away...it worked amazingly!

I sprayed my hands down with it before touching any of my gear once it came out of the dryer washed and scent free:










27 hours until I land in KS!


----------



## ryan t

subscribed


----------



## Fullstrutter

Heading home, done with work! Officially on vacation!!!! PUMPED


----------



## kda082

Subscribbed and it's about friggin time. thought of your thread last night driving home from KC on I70. Counted 30 deer. We'll be hitting in hard at our place in NE KS. Good luck. Hoping this cooler weather has them moving.


----------



## kansasboi

Good luck man! I'll be following along as we'll as hunting the next two weeks in western Kansas.


----------



## Brshpile

gasman8 said:


> strutter,
> 
> subscribed! Can't wait to hear from ya. We'll be in touch. I'll be south Central KS nov 11-18. Can't wait to see your MONSTER KS whitetail. Your previous thread was an awesome read. GOOD GOD SOMEBODY GET THIS KID ON TV! These are the true type hunters I want to watch. Get rid of that crack pot Uncle ted and Adrenaline Junkies. Give me someone who hunts for the passion of the hunt, not the paycheck. WORD.


He is on his way. Will be with Flydown Junkies traveling all over in the spring with us and he will meet the people he needs to while on it. Only a matter of time!


----------



## hoytjeeper

Subscribed. I will be hunting in Leavenworth co. also. I live just a couple miles from the Cabelas store. But only on my days off which unfortunately will be during the warm up at the end of this week. Sunday should be the day that kicks things off. Cooler temps, new moon almost here and middle of November! Good luck to you. Hope we both put a KS buck down!!


----------



## Techy

Cant wait to see what happens


----------



## Fireman324

Im thinkn sunday chit is gonna go down! Cant wait and havent huntd yet either.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Yes Sunday is definitely looking PRIME! That will be the start of an awesome stretch of hunting with that cold front. However Wednesday also looks very solid, low 30's overnight Tuesday night and a calm wind out of a great direction for a couple of our sets. 

Looking like an all day sit for my first day on Wednesday November 7th is going to be in order!!


----------



## tmdtexan

Small bucks are chasing does around in south central

Big bucks are cutting a few out of the herd but nothing serious so far this past weekend

I am going to spend 4 days the 15th through the 18th of this month working to cut a magnum

160" is my minimum too


----------



## DXTFREAK

In for the third year in a row! Stuck in Beaumont, Texas until Thanksgiving so this will definitely help pass the time.


----------



## shootnrelease

Since I'm not going out of state this year, I'm hunting through you! Hope we kill a big one!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

shootnrelease said:


> Since I'm not going out of state this year, I'm hunting through you! Hope we kill a big one!!!


Lol! I hope we do too! :thumbs_up


----------



## b2sandshee

Goodluck! Cant wait to see you behind a monster!


----------



## Kingfish750

Good luck! I'll be along for the ride.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Spent the last 45 mins before last light earlier 2nite shooting my grim reaper practice heads. Made an adjustment on my sight and got the heads hitting dead on now. Will get up at first light tmrw morning and shoot them again with the nockturnals. The finishing touch will be a single shot with a real reaper that I won't hunt with. I'll take some pics and post from my cell while I'm out back. 

Finished up all my scent free laundry loads and I'm mostly packed! Got my 140" class set of rattling antlers, grunt and can calls, under armor, scentlock fleece suit, muck boot woody elites, Cabelas 1200gram thinsulate heavy boots, artic shield booties, video cam, shotgun mic, digital cam, tripod, stylus pen light, GPS, extra batteries, badlands pack, muddy tree arm and manfrotto fluid head, Kansas NR license and buck tag, scent free soap and detergent, scent killer spray, promos bow sling, realtree EZ hanger, Leupold Mojave 10x42's, rack measuring tape :wink: , laptop, video editing software, pull up rope, dozen arrows, tons of grim reapers, trufire hurricane buckle release, Nikon 440 laser and Nikon rangefinder tether, 2012 Elite Pulse, battery charger, leafy gear, 3 hats, 3 pairs of gloves of varying warmth, awesome set of raingear, bowhunting magazines for the plane rides, and a few dozen more things I'm sure I'm forgetting!

19 more hours and it's ON!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Sweet. It's in the details, brother!

Livin' it with!!!


----------



## Mathewsboy00

Im pumped for this since im in Afghan and cant hunt this is the closest!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## BowButla

Subd


----------



## RobbyE

I'm in just in time.


----------



## BvrHunter

Good luck Strut!!! I love following your Live from the stand threads!! Keeps me sane while at work lol


----------



## Juanmaria

NIce one indeed! Enjoy.


----------



## Polkat9000

KANSAS ROCKS geary co and clay county are chock full of big boys good luck !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

RobbyE said:


> I'm in just in time.


Nice! Just in time is right! Heading to the airport in 4 hours, in KS in 11!


----------



## apollo610

In for 2nd year, good luck!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just took a scent free shower and I'm not even hunting today :lol: just felt right to do! Getting in the MODE!!

Heading out back to finalize my broadhead shooting. Pics to come


----------



## BigDeer

side note...

need some help guys, I subscribed to this thread, first one i've ever done, what exactly does subscribing do? thanks good luck FS!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Bullseye! I'm locked and loaded with the Grim Reaper Whitetail Specials!!


----------



## Grizz1219

I printed out the stew stuffed pumpkin recipe... checking this post daily.... I'm ready for your hunt now.. LOL


----------



## jporlier

Good luck.


----------



## 22Mag

This is my 3rd year in a row to follow aswell, and I wish you luck yet again! Can't wait to see the new video you capture this year! Go get'r done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PASSTHROUGH

How'd the pack turn out from the laundry?? I have been considering the same thing and I also have a superday.

Have a good hunt...Be safe...Shoot straight...have fun.....God Bless.

Lots and lots of pics...


Glen


----------



## ghost duck

suscribed


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Good Luck Strutter!! I'll be following your hunt for sure. I'll be out that way myself next week!! Can't wait.


----------



## SHEGGE

Good Luck. Cant wait for the live action.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Me and my new Elite Pulse are ready to slay a Giant


----------



## Fullstrutter

PASSTHROUGH said:


> How'd the pack turn out from the laundry?? I have been considering the same thing and I also have a superday.
> 
> Have a good hunt...Be safe...Shoot straight...have fun.....God Bless.
> 
> Lots and lots of pics...
> 
> 
> Glen



Hey Glen...pack turned out perfect! Nice and clean and not warped at all. If anything, it softened up the rigidness of the pack a little bit. I'm quite pleased with how it all worked out. 

Thanks for the well wishes and you can assured there will be lots of pics!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Matt Musto

good luck Strutter


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just finished packing up!! Got my 50lb camo gear back, a 45lb bowcase stuffed with clothes and bow and arrows and more, a 35lb roller carry-on with all my electronics and binos/etc, and my laptop bag. 











It's hitting me that I'm headed to the Promised Land for two full weeks. Been waiting for this day for a LONG time :darkbeer:


----------



## huntnfishnut

Woot woot


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck strut. Your living probably everyone's dreams! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireman324

I think everyone is more excited than you are bc you suck a great job telling the story! Good luck buddy! 

Are you hunting tonight or starting off tomorrow morning?


----------



## ProtecMan

Enjoy your threads, good luck in the next couple of days. Looks like you timed it about right!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Curbside check-in with Southwest. Gear bag was 51.5lbs but he let it slide, score! Tipped him nice. 











Heading thru security now


----------



## Glock1722

Enjoy the TSA pat down. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kansasheadhunt

Good luck Fullstrutter! I love flying Southwest!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Any chance you have room for me in that duffel?


----------



## Fullstrutter

No pat down here! Although they had to investigate my carry-on as anticipated. There's a cornucopia of electronics optics calls tree arm fluid head and more! All clear and heading to the gate now after grabbing a chicken parm sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Fullstrutter

My plane is here and people are boarding! I'm up soon. 

If you look close you can see my bowcase getting loaded onto the plane!










Zoomed in









We're in the money!


----------



## kravguy

You are nuts.... spoiling everyone with the updates and pictures already. You have guys spoiled so bad they get on other threads and complain for updates if they aren't soon enough. LOL


----------



## Fullstrutter

kravguy said:


> You are nuts.... spoiling everyone with the updates and pictures already. You have guys spoiled so bad they get on other threads and complain for updates if they aren't soon enough. LOL


LOL that's excellent!!

I'm onboard baby!










It's raining out down here in south Florida. Looks like November except it's way too hot here. I layover thru Chicago en route to Kansas City. Jetting off now from this wretched swamp and into monster buck country!!!!!


Strutter Out


----------



## viper24

its always good to see that, takes alot of the worry out of the equation.


----------



## M.Magis

Fullstrutter said:


> LOL that's excellent!!
> 
> I'm onboard baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's raining out down here in south Florida. Looks like November except it's way too hot here. I layover thru Chicago en route to Kansas City. Jetting off now from this wretched swamp and into monster buck country!!!!!
> 
> 
> Strutter Out


Is that RSW I see? I fly in and out of there 3 times a year, looks familiar. Counting down the days until I can come back. Other than November, there’s no place I’d rather be than SW Florida.


----------



## gfd403

Strut, man keep the info coming, we'll be up there on the 10th. Here's a couple Okie bucks taken w my pulse this year. Man I love this bow!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Landed in Chicago! Quick layover. Back in line to board flight to KC. Here are some cool shots while I was up above where the eagles soar:




















Between cloud layers











Will be in Kansas in a few hours with Jimmy!


----------



## MWoody

I am also in (subscribed) to this thread as one guy mentioned he didn't know what that meant. You can follow it easier after u subscribe to the post by going thru your posts on your own personal page.

Good luck FS! I would love to go out west in the nearer future!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Gonna be warm and windy through Saturday but starting Sunday weather looks decent. Good luck this year.


----------



## HuntingMark1983

loved it last year and in again this year...best of luck bud


----------



## dgblum

Looking forward to being along for the ride. Good luck man!


----------



## deadeye270

Man I hope his suitcase made the layover transfer ... I did not get so lucky this year going to missouri


----------



## ahawk19

I'm in!


----------



## Lien2

4 pages and you aren't even hunting yet?! C'mon man.......... 
I'm bummed cuz the last few pics you posted I get the dreaded red X in the box..........so I don't think I will be able to see any of your pics. Dang....
Serioulsy though, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Fireman324

deadeye270 said:


> Man I hope his suitcase made the layover transfer ... I did not get so lucky this year going to missouri


oh no brotha... please don't say that as I feel would be the only way he will not succeed. He has his chit wired tight right now!


----------



## kcbuckeraser

Subbed yet again!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just touched down!! Im HERE!!!!! Weeeeeee!


----------



## JOSHM

good luck, I talked to my buddy in Kansas today and he said its on fire right now! I'll be watching


----------



## bowhunterd68

Good luck! Get some more monsters. By the way, does anyone know what strutter does for a living?
He doesn't seem very old, and to be able to do all he's done. Wow! Guess I'm just a bit jealous, lol.

Dan.


----------



## James Vee

In for results.


----------



## Fireman324

He told me but I cant remember. I would say but id be lying. He has a good job though from what I remember. Dude is way ahead of the curve for his age Ill tell u that!!! 
Strutter- this is payoff time for all your hard work


----------



## MGB

Good luck Scott. When you get the moment of truth, remember Bear Bryant's advice: "When you get in the endzone, act like you've been there before." This quote/attitude really helps me settle my nerves and focus on the task at hand.


----------



## swampybuck

Good luck, cant wait to see the kansas bruiser


----------



## Trooper 08

Good luck bro! I always love your threads this time of year!!!!


----------



## TaylorMade757

Good luck to you


----------



## Stick Chucker

Hopefully you brought some of that rain with you!!!!!

Drier than a popcorn fart around these parts!!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hey guys! Thanks for all the kind words! I will get on the laptop and post about my job and whatnot when I get back to Jimmy's! We just went out to dinner, our annual opening night restaurant! They had shocktop pumpkin wheat on draft, score!! Got me a 22Ozer and a pork tenderloin sandwich, per Jimmy's suggestions on the grub. 

Question...when is first shooting light in the morning on a clear day since daylight savings?

I'll be on stand in the AM!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcbuckeraser

Strutter I am a little east of you on the Missouri Line but good shooting light this past Sunday morning was 6:20am. Sunrise that day was 6:48.


----------



## Fireman324

This was for today. So subtract 30 min for sunrise and add 30 min for sunset. That should do u just fine.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

For Leavenworth County shooting light is 6:25 tomorrow morning, sunrise is 6:55. I have been hunting all day since Thursday and haven't seen much movement and neither have some of my friends. I didn't hunt today because of the wind and warm weather, sounds like that was a mistake because everyone said it broke loose today. I'll be doing an all day sit again tomorrow. You are getting here at the right time. I think the best days will start this Sunday with the cold front.


----------



## bowhunterd68

Strutter, did you go by yourself or with a group?

Dan.


----------



## Adahy

Shooting light is at the same time no matter what "savings" time or part of the state...30 min before sunrise, it would behoove you to follow the rules.


----------



## snapps

Im in, good luck strutter, I will be following you


----------



## sekbowmadness

Adahy said:


> Shooting light is at the same time no matter what "savings" time or part of the state...30 min before sunrise, it would behoove you to follow the rules.


I believe he was asking for the info so he knows when to be in the stand.... I can also say that im sure he hasnt been coming here for three years in a row to "break rules". I dont know him personally but there seem to be several hunters on here that do and im a fan of his writing and ability to tell a story. Good luck strutter!


----------



## BrianLampe

GOOD LUCK SCOTTY! Enjoy your time here. Sub'd.


----------



## nyhunt79

Kansas Bruisers said:


> For Leavenworth County shooting light is 6:25 tomorrow morning, sunrise is 6:55. I have been hunting all day since Thursday and haven't seen much movement and neither have some of my friends. I didn't hunt today because of the wind and warm weather, sounds like that was a mistake because everyone said it broke loose today. I'll be doing an all day sit again tomorrow. You are getting here at the right time. I think the best days will start this Sunday with the cold front.


Lucky.... Here in NY we have a warm front moving in Sunday but its about 25 degrees here now. Good luck on your bowhunt fullstrutter, it seems just like yesterday I was following last years thread.


----------



## shaffer88

I have yten days till I'm doing all day sit

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Adahy said:


> Shooting light is at the same time no matter what "savings" time or part of the state...30 min before sunrise, it would behoove you to follow the rules.


:thumbs_do



sekbowmadness said:


> *I believe he was asking for the info so he knows when to be in the stand*.... I can also say that im sure he hasnt been coming here for three years in a row to "break rules". I dont know him personally but there seem to be several hunters on here that do and im a fan of his writing and ability to tell a story. Good luck strutter!


This. Thanks bowmadness


----------



## Baz59

Ill be following as always!!! I just started a new job yesterday, and don't have the vacation time yet... So my KS trip was cancelled and 326 dollar tag will go unused! Needless to say, I'll be living vicariously through you hunt!!


----------



## scrapejuice

Just catching up with u here. Good luck man! Will be following along


----------



## kcbuckeraser

Adahy said:


> Shooting light is at the same time no matter what "savings" time or part of the state...30 min before sunrise, it would behoove you to follow the rules.


Always has to be one.


----------



## sekbowmadness

Fullstrutter said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> 
> 
> This. Thanks bowmadness


No problem brother! Shoot straight!


----------



## Ramey Jackson

In...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Webbslinger

Subscribed! Hope you harvest a Midwest beast.


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Subcribed and added the page to my favorites LoL. Just have to say, damn bro you have me all sorts of jealous. I've been aggressively bowhunting since the Sept15th opener here in CT but it just doesn't even come close to what you are about to experience, again. Like we always talk about, aim small miss small man. You taught me almost everything I know when it comes to deer hunting, but like I always tell you in golf, nothing else matters if you dont make good contact --> apply to context. Keep your eye on the prize, hold hold HOLD that pin steady and then blast a razor thru his lungs. Stay away from the shoulder, even under 30yds u don't want to chance it. I'll be rooting for you and without a doubt I am your #1 fan. Be a ninja kid, think like it, act like it, believe in it, and it will be so. Much love brother!!! Yeeeeeeeehawwwwwww

Team Slice n' Dice


----------



## gasman8

Yo brother best of luck once again. I'm on call starting 7am tomorrow then off for 2weeks. Yes 2weeks of no operating room, no pager, no wife , no kids and most importantly deer hunting every day! We take off friday for lincoln, neb to take in saturdays PSU/NEB game. Then on to Central KS! GONNA follow you every day. Once again GET THIS KID ON TELEVISION! He deserves it. I've got dibs on hosting you for your first ND hunt!


----------



## Fullstrutter

GreenMonsta88 said:


> Subcribed and added the page to my favorites LoL. Just have to say, damn bro you have me all sorts of jealous. I've been aggressively bowhunting since the Sept15th opener here in CT but it just doesn't even come close to what you are about to experience, again. Like we always talk about, aim small miss small man. You taught me almost everything I know when it comes to deer hunting, but like I always tell you in golf, nothing else matters if you dont make good contact --> apply to context. Keep your eye on the prize, hold hold HOLD that pin steady and then blast a razor thru his lungs. Stay away from the shoulder, even under 30yds u don't want to chance it. I'll be rooting for you and without a doubt I am your #1 fan. Be a ninja kid, think like it, act like it, believe in it, and it will be so. Much love brother!!! Yeeeeeeeehawwwwwww
> 
> Team Slice n' Dice



Nice post little bro! Thanks for the thoughts and for following along! I've been your biggest fan while you have been bowhunting in CT for the last 7 weeks now it's finally my turn!! Been waiting waiting waiting for this and now I am 8 HOURS AWAY FROM A KANSAS TREESTAND!!!


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Fullstrutter said:


> Nice post little bro! Thanks for the thoughts and for following along! I've been your biggest fan while you have been bowhunting in CT for the last 7 weeks now it's finally my turn!! Been waiting waiting waiting for this and now I am 8 HOURS AWAY FROM A KANSAS TREESTAND!!!


I feel like I won't even be able to sleep tonight, don't think you'll be getting much. I would imagine you may actually be pacing around, arms folded, jaw clentched, nodding ur head in a self-reassurance type of manner while you play out scenarios in your head. LoL! 

You are on top of the world right now and I wish I was right there with you! Everything in good time, soon enough I will be there and we'll hunt the midwest for the rest of our lives together. Can't wait for that!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I doubt I will get much sleep 2nite, I'm wired and amped! I'm going to the stand that I killed 8osaurus out of in the morning. It's a near guarentee that I will see deer and get some great opportunities to film them. They come by close in that stand. I'll plan to hunt there until 1030 or so, depending on activity. Then I'll come back to camp, grab a sandwich for lunch, probably download some video and hopefully post some, and then back off the the woods for the rest of the day. 

Looking like a NW wind switching gradually to an E wind throughout the day. Cool and calm overall. Them East winds are fickle b*tches tho. Don't have many good sets for E winds but we'll play it by ear and see how the morning goes. 


Reports, updates, and pics coming real time from the woods in the morning!


----------



## hawgsalot

Full Strutter as someone that hunted NW of KC last week in Mo, hit the horns and hit the HARD. The bucks and does were responding really well just the 160 plus deer were still a week a way although, they were starting to show early and late. Good luck and hope you get that one of those 160 pluses that had me snapping my release on several four times the last 2 days of my hunt.


----------



## shaffer88

Baz59 said:


> Ill be following as always!!! I just started a new job yesterday, and don't have the vacation time yet... So my KS trip was cancelled and 326 dollar tag will go unused! Needless to say, I'll be living vicariously through you hunt!!


Ouch. . And they are talking about raising them again. . 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okiehunt

Im in for updates. I will be taking my wife to kansas for rifle this year she is really looking forward to it. Hope you kill a giant.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Opening morning of my hunt is here! I'm up and at em!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Opening morning of my hunt is here! I'm up and at em!


Goodluck strutter. Look forward to your updates and pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Good luck and hope you smash a toad!!! Maybe it will take you a few days to get it done so you get us some good post to follow.. I know when the kill happens its a bitter sweet end sometimes.. Subscribed to follow your journey..


----------



## Fireman324

Rise and shine boys! Its on like Donky Kong!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Heading in!!!


----------



## meatmissile

FS you should hit it on the money with this waning moon and dark nights, daytime movement cold temps and rut coming full bore. Dang Im jealous rt now..


----------



## hesseltine32

Good luck man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowButla

Subd


----------



## Fullstrutter

Deer everywhere! Had a buck grunting and chasing does around my stand 5 mins after I got in!! DEEP grunts! Its light out now and have two does inside 20 yards and another at 30, and two more across the field 100 yards away. 

Wow!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Doe @ 15 yards


----------



## WVohioFAN

Get em FS! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Getting nice and light out now


----------



## bybp12

Awesome Buck!


----------



## BigDeer

MWoody said:


> I am also in (subscribed) to this thread as one guy mentioned he didn't know what that meant. You can follow it easier after u subscribe to the post by going thru your posts on your own personal page.
> 
> Good luck FS! I would love to go out west in the nearer future!


Thanks MWoody, I see it now


----------



## Fullstrutter

There's a buck grunting up on the hill and its coming closer! Can't see him yet...havent seen a buck yet


----------



## Featherbuster

awesome job love reading it keep us posted for those of us sitting at work ha ha


----------



## M.Magis

bybp12 said:


> Awesome Buck!


?????


----------



## Featherbuster

I hunt KS every year well I have till this year and man it hurts not going out next year will be better good luck loike the pics


----------



## BigDeer

M.Magis said:


> ?????


x2 lol


----------



## trailinone

Starting off exciting I see. Hope your drawn back on a monster as I'm typing this. Let the air out of a big one for us working our shatty jobs today.
Chris


----------



## yelton720

Love this as I am sitting at work...LOL. Good luck man, yours posts are great.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Yet another doe, came down off ridge and crossing field










This place is gonna explode when some of these does start coming into estrous...any day now!


----------



## BigDeer

wonder how many times I'll hit refresh on this thread..hmmmm


----------



## bowhunterd68

No kidding man!

Dan.


----------



## Featherbuster

man that stand looks great from my desk oh KS gotta love the west


----------



## bowhunterd68

At work following on my Droid. Hope I don't get caught. Lol
Strutter! Get em dude! As always, pick a spot- follow through
and may your first arrow fly true.

Dan.


----------



## Fireman324

Im stuck at work too. Im gonna be a worthless pill of chit today.... 
Good luck Strutt. Do ya thang partna!!


----------



## kravguy

That looks like a heck of a spot. Move over a little you are hogging up the seat. 

It's a dumb question, but are you doing all this from a cell phone? Which one? Any apps you have that make it easier to do all this from. I'm heading to Sask in a few days and would like to do a similar thread. Please enjoy the hunt, and maybe in your down time get to the questions.


----------



## TRAVISTLM

This has been one of my favorite threads the last couple years! Good luck Strut... Looks like you are having great action this morning! Nock one down!


----------



## meatmissile

My vacation starts in 48 hrs so no work till Dec. 1St. Even though i will be here in the land of cull bucks i will enjoy hunting and keeping uo with yyour Kansas hunt..


----------



## bishjr

Im jealous! I want to be sitting in a tree instead of heading to class in a bit....


----------



## JF88

Good luck strutter, I have a gut feeling your due for a slob buddy. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

The November sun is rising, and with its arrival, the landscape is starting to brighten and gently warm. It was (still is) a brisk morning today with a light breeze and temps in the low 30's...solid rut weather.










The cattle farmer to the north has been driving around on his UTV checking his fences, watched him in the binos a few hundred yards away. Haven't seen a deer in about a half hour. The grey and fox squirrels are keeping me company now. 

I'm a little chilly so the sun is a welcome addition to my first morning's hunt!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Bullseye! I'm locked and loaded with the Grim Reaper Whitetail Specials!!


Figured I would sure thus again to make remind you to shoot true. . Whitetail specials. Those will open I hole.let the air out of one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaffer88

Dear lord I can't type. . nevermind gl. . Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Featherbuster

Killed one of my best thanks to a farmer checking fence lol work in a weird way sometimes good luck man just like seeing the pics makes u feel like u r rrt there with u.


----------



## bvananne

shaffer88 said:


> Figured I would sure thus again to make remind you to shoot true. . Whitetail specials. Those will open I hole.let the air out of one
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Strangely I knew exactly what you were saying here 88, haha. Go get em' Strutter!


----------



## hunter325

Enjoying the pics and updates! Good luck!


----------



## Pittstate23

I hunted Leavenworth county this morning and saw three does and a spike messing with them. No mature bucks moving in my woods.


----------



## BigDeer

shaffer88 said:


> Dear lord I can't type. . nevermind gl. . Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


buck fever gets the best of us bud  

p.s. I understood every word too lol


----------



## mattfriend

Good luck FS, I will be following along to the end of the blood trail!


----------



## obeRON

You still with us strutter? Have heard anything from you in a couple hours.


----------



## viper24

obeRON said:


> You still with us strutter? Have heard anything from you in a couple hours.


And my hand is cramping up from hitting the refresh button.


----------



## Rack101

Subbed


----------



## BigDeer

obeRON said:


> You still with us strutter? Have heard anything from you in a couple hours.


dead critter?


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm here! Got down around 9:40AM and headed back to camp to get some food and upload some video! Here's the first live video!!


It's 4 does all within 30 yards of me after first light!








Let me know if it works!



Heading back out now to our 400 acre farm where I had the shot last year!


----------



## scrub1

I head to central kansas friday and if a doe gives me that shot first morning i am wacking her.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Fullstrutter said:


> I'm here! Got down around 9:40AM and headed back to camp to get some food and upload some video! Here's the first live video!!
> 
> 
> It's 4 does all within 30 yards of me after first light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if it works!
> 
> 
> 
> Heading back out now to our 400 acre farm where I had the shot last year!


Yup, works!! 

Cool video!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> I'm here! Got down around 9:40AM and headed back to camp to get some food and upload some video! Here's the first live video!!
> 
> 
> It's 4 does all within 30 yards of me after first light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if it works!
> 
> 
> Heading back out now to our 400 acre farm where I had the shot last year!


It works for me too. Cool video strut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterd68

Looked great man!

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Heading in to the farm Jimmy has seen more 160+ bucks than any other one!!


----------



## Fireman324

Bout time! I was startn to wonder if you was on a blood trail. Video looks good and it was very cool. Not long enough though.  i love just watching the creatures just do what they do. Thats probly one of the things I enjoy most about hunting. 
Good luck brotha!


----------



## Timber Hawk

FS I love your thread! Keep it coming!


----------



## BLACKLABHUNTING

Stp


----------



## huntnfishnut

Looking good. Knock one down!


----------



## stonecitysniper

Subscribed! thanks for the hunt!


----------



## Camo_Hottie

Good luck out there, babe! Lovin all the posts, pics, and videos...can't wait for more! Enjoy EVERY second you spend out there and when that monster comes along (and it will!), just believe in yourself; you've got this!! All your hard work will most definitely pay off..so proud of you!


----------



## Matt G

You should have already been out there. You never know when a bruiser is going to walk by unless your on stand. I love midday hunting...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Im in. Found the set perfectly 










Slipped in as best as anyone could have to this set, angling in up the bench from the bean field below. Been up in tree for 20 mins. Getting all geared up now with tree arm.


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Hey Strutter sounds like you have your own little groupy following along "Camo Hottie" LOL . Kill a bruiser


----------



## kravguy

I remember that old wooden stand from last year.


----------



## ddeleon

This thread is amazing


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

kravguy said:


> I remember that old wooden stand from last year.


Hopefully, he is using a harness!! I can't remember but I think one year he didn't have one.


----------



## shaffer88

Camo_Hottie said:


> Good luck out there, babe! Lovin all the posts, pics, and videos...can't wait for more! Enjoy EVERY second you spend out there and when that monster comes along (and it will!), just believe in yourself; you've got this!! All your hard work will most definitely pay off..so proud of you!





Buckeye Buck said:


> Hey Strutter sounds like you have your own little groupy following along "Camo Hottie" LOL . Kill a bruiser


More than a groupie?. . The man keeps good company

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaffer88

I wa wondering if you fell that sure is a long span between updates. Lol go get them

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Geared UP!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

This mornings video was freehanded...didnt get a chance to set up the tree arm...had deer all around me from the second I got up in the stand! I couldn't even put my jacket on because I was afraid of getting busted...froze for 20 mins sitting there in the dark! I didnt dare move with that buck grunting right up the hill 40-50 yards away. 

Any video this afternoon will be nice and smooth I hope. Its a beautiful day. Its just past 12pm and I have a nice long afternoon to relax and enjoy every second. This is what I have waited so long for. 

Loving it!


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> More than a groupie?. . The man keeps good company
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Hell yeah! That's my girl 











:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Featherbuster

Like I said before I hunted KS every year and my wife goes each year and she is my very best hunting partner I ever had!! It was cool to see that she joined and wished you luck very cool. Love the pics all the pics are cool in the tree looking up at the tree ect ect I know what it takes to take all the photos and also try to fil yourself . But i will tell you it is nice that you are doing it . Thanks its like being there hunting.


----------



## ks_kiwi

I enjoy this thread each year.
Keep up the good work.
Last night things seemed to finally get exciting with lots of bucks moving - at least where I am (the first one around 4pm). You chose the perfect time :thumbs_up
Make sure you have a good safety harness...the next couple of days are gonna get breezy!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Hell yeah! That's my girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


Kudos

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper24

Keep the updates coming , i have 3 more days until i leave for the mother land (bourbon county ks)


----------



## Cthuntfish

Alright Scott - get it done again this year. You really should drop this thread over at CTF as well for folks to follow.


----------



## kravguy

ks_kiwi said:


> I enjoy this thread each year.
> Keep up the good work.
> Last night things seemed to finally get exciting with lots of bucks moving - at least where I am (the first one around 4pm). You chose the perfect time :thumbs_up
> Make sure you have a good safety harness...the next couple of days are gonna get breezy!


There's the Kiwi man. Good luck out there brotha.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Good luck Strutter! Hang in there these next few days--can you say WIND..WIND...AND MORE WIND

Also, in central KS here, they are calling for highs Friday and Saturday near 80 degrees! BOOOOOOOOO! I am taking Thursday off but decided to go into work Friday due to the wind and warm temps, I'll add that day of vacation to next week!


----------



## treestandnappin

In to see a monster


----------



## Fullstrutter

Slow so far, no deer moving. 

Interesting tidbit...I have at least 6 giant puffballs about 60 yards from my stand. They're soccer ball sized and they look prime in the binos. I harvest and eat a lot of different wild edible mushrooms and these are one of them. Unfortunately they are about at the bottom of the list of wild edible mushrooms. Puffball parmesan is about the only thing that I've made with them that's any good and its decent at best. 

Anyone got any other recipes?


----------



## IndianaPSE

Hilarious. My mind often wanders on stand too! Mushrooms. HA! Go Strut Go!


----------



## IndianaPSE

PS Headed to the 2200 un-hunted acre land of Giants in Ohio on Sat!


----------



## Fireman324

Ill probly get bashed again for this walmart sack instead of a "Shroom Sack" that Strutter enlightened me to, these are the only wild shrooms im eatn.


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Geared UP!!!!


what is your setup here strutter??

oh yea and keep up the good work on this thread. if i cant hunt a place like KS atleast i can through you and this there lol :teeth:


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> View attachment 1515122
> 
> Ill probly get bashed again for this walmart sack instead of a "Shroom Sack" that Strutter enlightened me to, these are the only wild shrooms im eatn.


Lightly sauced or fried I'm eating. . 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> what is your setup here strutter??
> 
> oh yea and keep up the good work on this thread. if i cant hunt a place like KS atleast i can through you and this there lol :teeth:


Haha happy to have you along!

My setup is an azden smx-10 shotgun mic, Panasonic SD90 HD video cam, muddy outfitter tree arm, manfrotto 701 fluid head. Far from professional grade but an excellent intro to solo-cam-pro status setup!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck buck buck!!!!!!!!!!! Grunting and coming! Thick brush, saw tines!


----------



## kravguy

sweet


----------



## Huntin Hard

Sweet! Hopefully a shooter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Haha happy to have you along!
> 
> My setup is an azden smx-10 shotgun mic, Panasonic SD90 HD video cam, muddy outfitter tree arm, manfrotto 701 fluid head. Far from professional grade but an excellent intro to solo-cam-pro status setup!


I'm really getting into filming my hunts but I'm running a cheap setup right now. Got a Sony Handycam with a The 3rd Arm camera arm. Hopefully I will have the funds to upgrade next year. 

Can't wait to see some vids!!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Buck buck buck!!!!!!!!!!! Grunting and coming! Thick brush, saw tines!


And????

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jnutz19

shaffer88 said:


> And????
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


x2!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

He moved off, was going the other way, couldn't turn him with the grunt tube. Got a doe out in front of my now thru the thick timber about 75 yards in the same direction the buck was. She's just chillin/millin/feeding


----------



## hoytjeeper

Not to get away from the buck that you are hopefully tracking right now but I thought I would say that you are running a far from amateur setup. The tree arm, and the head you have your camera on could hold a much bigger setup then what you have, which is great for when you decided to upgrade cameras and this also makes for better video off of the smaller camera because you are able to get smooth moves and steady video. Also the 2nd most important part of any video is audio. The fact that you have upgraded the microphone is great and will go along way in allowing your audience to feel what you wanted. I say all of this as I am a professional videographer by trade. I currently work at that fox station here in kansas city and cannot stand that anyone with a camera seems to get on TV. Those that take the time to show and tell a good story with good equipment is just awesome. Keep up the great work and put down the big one Strutter!! And if you ever need an extra set of eyes for a camera I would be more then will to help you out. (self-plug)!!!:teeth:




Fullstrutter said:


> Haha happy to have you along!
> 
> My setup is an azden smx-10 shotgun mic, Panasonic SD90 HD video cam, muddy outfitter tree arm, manfrotto 701 fluid head. Far from professional grade but an excellent intro to solo-cam-pro status setup!


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> He moved off, was going the other way, couldn't turn him with the grunt tube. Got a doe out in front of my now thru the thick timber about 75 yards in the same direction the buck was. She's just chillin/millin/feeding


where are the pics at???? 

pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## Fullstrutter

Forkie just came by from the bean field behind me grunting! Got him on video


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> where are the pics at????
> 
> pics or it didnt happen lol


Havent had a deer close enough to take a pic with my cell phone yet, hopefully soon!


----------



## wwflake

I like the high and tight rack. Reminds me of a pronghorn sheep.


----------



## RayJax

Am I the only one that is wishing you quick sucsess but in the back of my own selfish mind hoping you don't kill the man for atleast a few days?!

Loving the thread as always as I sit in my boring office!

Looking forward to the video of the grunting fork.


----------



## wwflake

View attachment 1513120



I like the high and tight rack. Reminds me of a pronghorn sheep.


----------



## Hard-Core

RayJax said:


> Am I the only one that is wishing you quick sucsess but in the back of my own selfish mind hoping you don't kill the man for atleast a few days?!
> 
> Loving the thread as always as I sit in my boring office!
> 
> Looking forward to the video of the grunting fork.


Your not the only one Been a blast following this hunt!


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Havent had a deer close enough to take a pic with my cell phone yet, hopefully soon!


I'll be waiting!


----------



## Fireman324

On a good note, he is seeing some deer. Sorry to say this buddy but Im with everyone else..... Hope it takes you a fews days.


----------



## basspro05

I live about 25-30 minutes from Leavenworth County. Somehow this is the first time I have seen this thread. Good work man, and welcome back to Kansas. You picked a perfect day to show up, I really hope you get that 160+ the first chance you get, but how sweet would it be if you got some snowy footage during the big kill on Monday morning or Sunday evening, I believe last report I heard was a possibility of a winter mix and a nice cold front. Good luck man, and thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Besides a squirrel barking 75 yards away, all quiet since the 4 point worked thru. 

One of the puffballs is in the center of the pic










The sun is setting and the shadows are stretching across the Kansas landscape. It feels real good. Crunch time is approaching...


----------



## jnutz19

awesome pics!! thats sure is some pretty woods

do you use tapatalk? if so, what do you use to upload your pics?


----------



## Huntin Hard

Awesome pics! I'd love to get out of western maryland and hunt where the big boys roam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthuntfish

Well? 

Did anything come in at crunch time?


----------



## bvananne

Guys, I know the anticipation is building but give the guy some time to upload and reply . Anyway, for those of us who are still waiting to get out and hunt and those of us stuck here in an office working, we want to soak in strutter' s search for a monster!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Back at camp! Just had dinner and it was taco night!! YUM. 

Nothing came in this evening during the last 15 minutes of shooting light. It was very serene in the woods, the wind had died from calm to nonexistant and I could hear infinitely. It was very crunchy in the woods and it was nothing to hear squirrels working 100 yards away and further! 

Had a nice flurry of activity starting at 3:30pm thru 430 or so. In that time I saw one nice buck, a doe, and a scrub buck. The buck was an interesting encounter. It's not too often you see a deer, see at least part of his antlers, and get no more info!! But, that's what happened to me with this deer. I was sitting on stand relaxing, enjoying the afternoon. I hadn't seen a deer since I got on stand at 11:30, 4 hours. Then all of a sudden, I heard some commotion in the leaves what sounded about 100 yards away or so. I slowly stood, while looking in that direction. Then I saw it...sunlight on hide! Deer!! 90 yards away!

I was already reaching for my binos as I was standing, now bringing them to my eyes. I trained them right where I had seen the deer body movement. It was RIGHT at that time as I was acquiring the deer in the binos that I heard a grunt! BUCK! No sooner had I heard the grunt, I picked him up in the binos. Instantly I saw ANTLERS! I saw a big fork at the end of the mainbeam, I thought "rack buck!". Unfortuntely he was walking quartering away from me through thick brush and had gone through an opening when I saw the flash of antler, walking away from me. I knew I had to do something to try and get him to come closer so I threw the binos back into my pack pocket and grabbed my grunt call and ripped out some grunt gruntt gruntttttttttttttt grunt grunts. Grabbed the binos again and never saw anything more or heard anything more. He was heading away and never turned, on a mission apparently. I saw a ~6 inch tine and the end of the main beam. I'm guessing it was a G3, but could have been a G4 lol, albeit doubtful. Likely a 110"ish 8 pointer, but maybe it was a big 10. 

In hindsight...I'd do it the same way. I'd rather give myself the best/earliest opportunity to turn him and get him to come closer, versus studying him in the binos as long as possible to find out what he was. 

At any rate, he headed on his way. 20 mins later, I see a doe out towards the direction he was, 75 yards away. She moseyed on the way he went. Then a half hour later or so a lil scrub 1.5 yo buck came thru. Here is a video I took of him. He was about 50 yards away, and you can see how thick it is in here even at that range!


----------



## RayJax

Well I enjoyed following you today.

Good luck in the morning!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Sounds like you had a interesting day. I enjoyed the videos and pics. Goodluck in the am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Not a bad day. . Looking forward to the morning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KSBowhunter21

Strutter gonna be warm the next couple days but Sunday morning highs in upper 30s and possible snow. could be dynamic


----------



## Fullstrutter

KSBowhunter21 said:


> Strutter gonna be warm the next couple days but Sunday morning highs in upper 30s and possible snow. could be dynamic


More like DYNAMITE!! Can't wait for that coldfront! But tmrw morning is gonna be another great morning weather-wise...and we have a great stand for a SSE wind. It's the stand that Jimmy saw a 150 class 10 out of last year when I was on the other side of the farm. I really like that ladder stand...I have high hopes for the morning. 37 degrees and 11mph breeze should be money in the Kansas rut woods!!


----------



## CarbonExpress

Love this thread. Best one on AT, look forward to it every year. Good luck FS!


----------



## bowman72

awesome thread! Good luck Strutter!!!


----------



## bozo300

Bookmark>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just got out of scent free shower, heading out in the next 20. Gonna be a good morning, I know it


----------



## hoytjeeper

Good luck strutter. I will be out in Leavenworth Co. this afternoon for the next 3 days, just have to get done with this work day!!! To bad the cold snap will not happen till sunday and monday and I have to go back to work.


----------



## flinginairos

Great stuff FullStrutter. I like the looks of that camera set-up you have :wink: Hope it works out good for you! Good luck and stick a big one!!


----------



## apollo610

Good luck this morning FS.
Looking forward to more pics and videos.


----------



## bowhunterd68

NICE morning.... Get em Strutter! 

Dan.


----------



## Fireman324

Good luck brother. Lay down some more footage for me!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

I'm in the tree in eastern Ohio with ya buddy. Planning on this thread keeping me entertained throughout the day so don't shoot a monster at first light!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Man, setting up the tree arm silently in the dark was a slowwww process!! 

Did not bump any deer going in, perfect insertion :wink:


Bow in lap, awaiting that first crunch. Just about got shooting light boys!!


----------



## JOSHM

Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

A woodland dawn


----------



## Fullstrutter

My rut funnel set at first solid light. You can see the field road about 50 yards away in the background











Behind me is a steep bank that funnels movement, my ladder stand is right at the base of the hill.


----------



## KSBowhunter21

Man the rut is in here in central KS..... Father seen a big boy I've had spotted last night. Just 5 minutes ago seen a 160 class running a 130 around. Wish I was not enroute to work


----------



## bybp12

Awesome Buck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

bybp12 said:


> Awesome Buck!


Lol...click threads, scan briefly, get post count up?


----------



## Grizz1219

Good luck today!!!!!


----------



## bowfool12

Fullstrutter said:


> Lol...click threads, scan briefly, get post count up?


haha, good luck will be following again this morning. Hope movement is good today, I will be hitting a tree in central Ohio by 3:30 :teeth:

Best of luck Strutter


----------



## Fireman324

I remember this spot from last year! Good luck buddy, you can rest assured ill be an unproductive sucker again today.


----------



## M.Magis

Fullstrutter said:


> Lol...click threads, scan briefly, get post count up?


Check out his post history. 48 “awesome buck” posts, two in this thread alone. Someone must be lonely.


----------



## broadheadnut

lets see some fur on the ground scottie! next year i think i need to come with!


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> Lol...click threads, scan briefly, get post count up?


HAHA, busted! I was thinking what the f*, did I miss him kill a deer???


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had an AWESOME encounter with a 135" typical 11 pointer and got a bunch of film!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

good luck - I'm leaving for my SE KS excursion tomorrow!

Joe


----------



## skip122

Goodluck buddy headed to north central ks on the 17th for a week. Cant wait on your thread is making me more pumped


----------



## Fireman324

Film! Film! Film! Thats what we want!



12-Ringer where are gonna be in SE Kansas?


----------



## jnutz19

goodluck strutter!! hopefully my boss won't get too mad for be not doing anything today cause of this thread!!

AT at work is AWESOME! lol


----------



## bowhunterd68

Right on Fireman!

Dan.


----------



## bowhunterd68

Same here jnutz! Lol

Dan.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fireman and jnutz that's exactly what I'm thinking also lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19

bowhunterd68 said:


> Same here jnutz! Lol
> 
> Dan.





Huntin Hard said:


> Fireman and jnutz that's exactly what I'm thinking also lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha yep! when i caught wind of this thread yesterday afternoon the rest of the work day was shot! thankfully i have 2 computer screens at work so the thread can go on one screen and what im attempting to work on on the other screen lol


----------



## RayJax

Fullstrutter said:


> Just had an AWESOME encounter with a 135" typical 11 pointer and got a bunch of film!!!!!!!!!!


Another video i'm looking forward too! Hopefully you get it up around your lunchtime break...give me something to look forward to this afternoon as I'm trying to stay awake at my desk!


----------



## BoneBuster28

Can't wait to see the vid gotta get this day over with so I can get ready for an all day sit tomorrow! This thread is keeping me pumped


----------



## hoytjeeper

Fullstrutter said:


> Just had an AWESOME encounter with a 135" typical 11 pointer and got a bunch of film!!!!!!!!!!


And now we have to wait before we get to see the good stuff! Hopefully that's the little guy for today!


----------



## Pittstate23

What was the 135 doing? just curious because I'm in a stand in Lv County as well and am not seeing any bucks chasing yet.


----------



## 1KNIGHT

Strutter, thank you for letting me live vicariously through your hunt while I am stuck at work. Good Luck!!


----------



## hoytjeeper

By the way I also have have a 135" 11 on my piece of property out there also. Will be interesting to see if it was the same one. Doubt it but how cool would it be if it was. 

Try to post a photo from my iPhone but won't go!


----------



## viper24

I am dying for an update here?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hey guys, I'm back at camp now. Had to leave the stand early. A damn dog came in from downwind and was barking nonstop 20 yards from my tree! Unbelievable! He wouldn't leave so I had to. I tried to chase him away but he came back. Worst thing, he came in when the 11 pointer was out in front of me. Luckily it wasn't 10 mins sooner or the dog would have blown everything. I got some pretty good video of the buck before the dog came in barking. The interesting thing is that the buck was very nonchalant about the dog. As the dog was coming in barking I was filming the buck about 60 yards away just looking in my direction, because the dog was on the other side of me. He wasn't too concerned. When the dog got to within 20 yards of me, 80 from the deer, he turned flicked his tail and walked away. That tells me they are used to the dogs being around. Truth is, the dogs are indeed let to run loose all year round. Jimmy had stopped to talk to the dog owner 3 times in the last month but he was never home. We never got any pics of the dogs on trail cam, which was about 100 yards fromy my stand so we figured they weren't an issue anymore. If you remember, I had issues with dogs in 2010 in this same set, as it is about a quarter mile from the dog owners home. 

The landowner actually told Jimmy that he wants any dogs shot on sight, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. Even after he had scared a big buck away and was standing there broadside at 15 yards barking his head off. Hope there is some good karma that wil shine favorably on me later in the hunt. 

I am converting the video clips that I took and will start uploading them to youtube shortly. The thing that sucks is that for every minute of HD video, it takes 17 minutes to upload to youtube! That's what I have found while here at Jimmy's. So it's a slow process but I'll do my best to get them all up!


----------



## jnutz19

That's too bad....can't wait to see the video!


----------



## flinginairos

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey guys, I'm back at camp now. Had to leave the stand early. A damn dog came in from downwind and was barking nonstop 20 yards from my tree! Unbelievable! He wouldn't leave so I had to. I tried to chase him away but he came back. Worst thing, he came in when the 11 pointer was out in front of me. Luckily it wasn't 10 mins sooner or the dog would have blown everything. I got some pretty good video of the buck before the dog came in barking. The interesting thing is that the buck was very nonchalant about the dog. As the dog was coming in barking I was filming the buck about 60 yards away just looking in my direction, because the dog was on the other side of me. He wasn't too concerned. When the dog got to within 20 yards of me, 80 from the deer, he turned flicked his tail and walked away. That tells me they are used to the dogs being around. Truth is, the dogs are indeed let to run loose all year round. Jimmy had stopped to talk to the dog owner 3 times in the last month but he was never home. We never got any pics of the dogs on trail cam, which was about 100 yards fromy my stand so we figured they weren't an issue anymore. If you remember, I had issues with dogs in 2010 in this same set, as it is about a quarter mile from the dog owners home.
> 
> The landowner actually told Jimmy that he wants any dogs shot on sight, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. Even after he had scared a big buck away and was standing there broadside at 15 yards barking his head off. Hope there is some good karma that wil shine favorably on me later in the hunt.
> 
> I am converting the video clips that I took and will start uploading them to youtube shortly. The thing that sucks is that for every minute of HD video, it takes 17 minutes to upload to youtube! That's what I have found while here at Jimmy's. So it's a slow process but I'll do my best to get them all up!



That sucks man. Crap like that happens to me too. Just part of the hunt I guess. What program are you using to upload your stuff? I have been using Magix MX Pro and a five minute video uploaded to youtube only takes about 20 minutes and thats in full HD. I dont do any converting of my clips. I use the supplied HD writer that came with the Panasonic and drop the clips right into my editor. Just wandering how you were doing it. Good luck dude!


----------



## Easykeeper

I wouldn't have shot the dog either. Might consider a less than pleasant talk with the dog owner though. 

Good luck on the buck.


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey guys, I'm back at camp now. Had to leave the stand early. A damn dog came in from downwind and was barking nonstop 20 yards from my tree! Unbelievable! He wouldn't leave so I had to. I tried to chase him away but he came back. Worst thing, he came in when the 11 pointer was out in front of me. Luckily it wasn't 10 mins sooner or the dog would have blown everything. I got some pretty good video of the buck before the dog came in barking. The interesting thing is that the buck was very nonchalant about the dog. As the dog was coming in barking I was filming the buck about 60 yards away just looking in my direction, because the dog was on the other side of me. He wasn't too concerned. When the dog got to within 20 yards of me, 80 from the deer, he turned flicked his tail and walked away. That tells me they are used to the dogs being around. Truth is, the dogs are indeed let to run loose all year round. Jimmy had stopped to talk to the dog owner 3 times in the last month but he was never home. We never got any pics of the dogs on trail cam, which was about 100 yards fromy my stand so we figured they weren't an issue anymore. If you remember, I had issues with dogs in 2010 in this same set, as it is about a quarter mile from the dog owners home.
> 
> The landowner actually told Jimmy that he wants any dogs shot on sight, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. Even after he had scared a big buck away and was standing there broadside at 15 yards barking his head off. Hope there is some good karma that wil shine favorably on me later in the hunt.
> 
> I am converting the video clips that I took and will start uploading them to youtube shortly. The thing that sucks is that for every minute of HD video, it takes 17 minutes to upload to youtube! That's what I have found while here at Jimmy's. So it's a slow process but I'll do my best to get them all up!



Good on you not shooting the dog, I have had several hunts ruined by loose dogs myself, and never once thought about shooting them...most likely they are someones pet. Regardless if they are being azzhat pet owners, you would still probably get in trouble or a ton of bad attention for popping someones dog. 

I could see it now, headline news "Evil bowhunters now killing peoples innocent pets!" The media and PETA would love to get there hands on that!


----------



## sticknstring33

Any other sets available with the current wind? Hate to be at camp so early in the morning! Upload the video and get back out there!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Jimmy just showed me our new property and how to get in to it. He pointed out where to walk and some landmarks from across the pasture, we only had to go 100 of the 600 yards in. Going to head in there in an hour or so! This is where Jimmy saw the 150-160" 10 last week. 

Some pics!






























We got plenty of corn on the ground!


----------



## APAsuphan

Good luck strut! The big boys are all dogging does hard here right now. Seen some monsters lately.


----------



## basspro05

Who said my homestate isn't beautiful, now those are some beautiful pics!!!! Kansas! Good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter

First video of the 11 pointer!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Just trying to catch up. Who's Jimmy?

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Another!







I don't remember which video you can see it in, but there's another deer behind him! Me and Jimmy watched the videos closely, he was sequestering a doe!!! She must be hot. I need to get better at organizing the videos when I upload them. I need to rename them at some certain step so that I know which is which. I'm posting these videos in no particular order unfortunately. I will get better at this.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Jimmy is my buddy that I'm hunting with


----------



## Fullstrutter




----------



## jnutz19

awesome strutter! that's a nice buck. it would have been hard for me to pass im up!!


----------



## Fullstrutter




----------



## kravguy

Yea, that is a nice one. Sucks about the dog. Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## bowhunterd68

Got it Strutter. Good luck in the pm.

Dan.


----------



## basspro05

That would be hard for me not to put a tag on, nice deer. Great video


----------



## hoytjeeper

Thats a nice buck. Not the same one that I have on my property! Good luck this afternoon. Hopefully no more dogs!


----------



## Hard-Core

thats a nice buck! And it does suck about the dog, but im glad you didnt shoot the Dog...... hopefully the new spot you put pictures up of will get you that big buck they have been seeing! good luck as your hunt continues.


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Those are some excellent pics bro! I felt some goosebumps when I saw those videos, def not what you are there for and def not a shooter on your props, but really exciting to see! Would have been most unfortunate if it was a 155" and you encountered rabbid barking. Not quite sure if I go as far as calling it an "innocent" dog, but as hunters/snipers we do also have the ability to give life instead of take it, well done kid well done. I'm pullin for you, praying for you, and waiting and wishing on a giant. Stay super sharp man, nothing but A-Game all the way. You got this!

Lil Bro


----------



## bowhunterd68

Awesome videos Strutter!!!!! 

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just parked at new prop....heading in!


----------



## apollo610

go get'em strutter.


----------



## huntingnwfl

make us Florida hunters proud.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck strut! That's a nice buck...would've been hard to pass up for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## young7.3

Starting to follow along, I'll have to say that would have been hard for me to pass up. I miss Kansas. Good luck.

Sent from Prestige Worldwide headquarters!


----------



## bowman72

Strutter- you find these properties on previous hunts - is this a DIY or you working with an outfitter? I haven't read your threads from previous years. Just wondering how you got this lined up. Awesome stuff! Can't wait for the next video.


----------



## Featherbuster

once again thanks for the time it takes to get this on it is way cool for those of us watching. Also man do I miss those KS woods just sitting there knowing at anytime a true monster could walk in is so neat keep up the great work


----------



## smokecity

Taking it up a notch this year strut... love the video action... hats off to you man, hunting is hard enough and what your doing..... all I can say is wow..

Land a giant bud!


----------



## NolesFan

What are you using for a dv camera and mount setup? Great job so far!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cthuntfish

Good luck Scott


----------



## nyhunt79

NolesFan said:


> What are you using for a dv camera and mount setup? Great job so far!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


Page 9 my man


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Featherbuster said:


> once again thanks for the time it takes to get this on it is way cool for those of us watching. Also man do I miss those KS woods just sitting there knowing at anytime a true monster could walk in is so neat keep up the great work


Most Def! x2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Been up in the stand for over a half hour. Already saw two does! they crossed the field behind the stand coming out of the bedding area. They acted nervous. Initially they came out and were feeding. But when they got about 40 yards out into the field, right about the time I got the video on them, they started acting weird and then the lead small one (probably a skipper) went tail up and trotted/ran across the field and the bigger doe followed. Don't think they could have gotten my wind, the direction of solid and they were 200 yards away. It may have swirled but I think a buck pushed them out. But nothing ever followed them.


----------



## NolesFan

nyhunt79 said:


> Page 9 my man


Thanks bud!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Featherbuster

he is slipping into ur vview as we type lol he is crusin stay alert good luck


----------



## Pine Tag

Cool videos!


----------



## Fireman324

Haha! Thats awesome! You crack me up brotha. Sounds like some of same stuff that either come out of my mouth or goes through my mind... Well done and I m dig some more video time. Well done!!!!!!!!! Keep at em you will get your oppertunity im confident it that.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Some pics of this set!


----------



## bowman72

I really like the looks of that set!! Stream/creeks are one of my favorite spots.


----------



## Fireman324

Looks like a good pinch point for a Kansas bruiser! I was hoping you would show some picks if your set up. Thanks brotha. Keep them eyes peeled and your camera rolling!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Looks like a good set. Only thing missing is a big Kansas bruiser! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyhunt79

That's an awesome looking spot!


----------



## shaffer88

I'm rooting for you good videos. Took some restraint holding off on fido . . 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basspro05

You found a creek with water in it, in Kansas:teeth: that spot is golden! I have a spot with a creek that is bone dry unfortunately.


----------



## Tall 1

Just caught up with this Scott.
I am pulling for ya Brotha.
Great stuff as always, keep it coming. Nice new bow set up, that thing is sweet.
I know you'll know smoke him when he shows.


----------



## BigDeer

Like the set bud! That ladder stand 15'?


----------



## Hard-Core

Very nice setup man... love the stream type of setup thing.


----------



## JOSHM

man that setup looks great! Hope you stick a biggun tonight!


----------



## Fullstrutter

No deer moving since those does shortly after I arrived. Tells me the wind may have swirled since I had just gotten up into the stand 15 mins earlier. Who knows. 

It's warm, breezy, but beautiful out. What a day to be alive in the Kansas woods!!!

Ninja bowhunter status











Now if I could just summon a buck to get up on his feet and saunter by...


----------



## hoytjeeper

Finally got off work and am in my tree here in Kandas also. Here's to some great luck for both of us!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Hey Strutter! How many camera's are you running? Looks like two different set ups this afternoon.

Dan.


----------



## bowhunterd68

Must be just the way the cam arm is extended. My mistake. Good luck dude., 

Dan.


----------



## Kevin85

good luck man!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Doe in the cornfield 90 yards away right in the corner!!


----------



## sticknstring33

Estrus pheromones are drifting in the breeze... I can smell them from my desk!


----------



## ks_bow_hunter

Hey just a tip, from my experience hunting here in KS I've always felt one of the best times for mature buck movement is 9am-1pm. The slowest time of the day seems to be 1-2. I've always used this 1 to 2 time frame to switch stands if I'm not sitting in the same stand all day. Good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck!! 20 yards! Cruising! Got a great clip of him! 1.5 year old but already sporting ~70" basket rack


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Buck!! 20 yards! Cruising! Got a great clip of him! 1.5 year old but already sporting ~70" basket rack


awesome cant wait to see the video!


----------



## bulldogbish

Youll have a great compilation of videos for a final product! Keep up it, fun read!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Sun is setting. There is another doe in the cornfield now. Deer on the move!


----------



## bsites9

whats the time difference there from east coast? 1 hour right?


----------



## viper24

bsites9 said:


> whats the time difference there from east coast? 1 hour right?


Yes.


----------



## kiaelite

ive silently been watching this thread...but now the adrenaline has taken over! looking forward to pics and videos tonight!!

D


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Buck!! 20 yards! Cruising! Got a great clip of him! 1.5 year old but already sporting ~70" basket rack


VIDEO!!!!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fireman324

He will get it up after a bit. Who knows he may be on a blood trail.....


----------



## shaffer88

I will just need something to do if no patients show up tonight. . I may of just jinxed myself

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhunterd68

Yeah Fireman, lets hope...looked like a great evening. 

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright guys. I'm back at camp...burgers and homefries for dinner! The evening ended with only one more doe sighting at last light, across the cornfield. I saw her in the binos, she was about 300 yards away feeding. 

I'm uploading the nearly 2 minute video of the little buck I saw this evening. Its going to be about 45 mins until it finishes. 

But for the meantime, do you want to see a freakin GIANT? Taking a pic of Jimmy's 203" typical now....


----------



## bozo300

I love the new setup man can't wait to see the vid, good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter

Here's the Giant....I stare at it in awe every time I see it










How about 10.5" G4's and 28.5" mainbeams!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Here's the Giant....I stare at it in awe every time I see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about 10.5" G4's and 28.5" mainbeams!


Wow! Where was this killed at ? One of the farms your hunting ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

Huntin Hard said:


> Wow! Where was this killed at ? One of the farms your hunting ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, in the same county tho :thumbs_up


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Nope, in the same county tho :thumbs_up


That's a good sign. Strut I see you got rid of the trusty switchback. How do you like your pulse compared to the switchback ? Thinking of maybe buying a elite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bk123

Best thread ever!!!! I was addicted to this last year and now this year.
I hope you get a monster this year. Good luck fullstrutter!!!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Burgers and homefries!!!!! Wow, nice. To bad I'm all the way in Pa. Sounds yummy! 
Hey Strutter! So, does Jimmy live there?


----------



## JasonHolland02

how do you subscribe?


----------



## Hard-Core

Quick question... Is Kansas draw tags or over the counter??? If your Leasing land?

BTW that Buck of Jimmys is a monster!


----------



## Pittstate23

Good luck but I think Monday will be the day it breaks loose in leavenworth co


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Hard-Core said:


> Quick question... Is Kansas draw tags or over the counter??? If your Leasing land?
> 
> BTW that Buck of Jimmys is a monster!


Draw for NRs


----------



## JF88

Jimmys buck is redonkulous. Slob!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Huntin Hard said:


> That's a good sign. Strut I see you got rid of the trusty switchback. How do you like your pulse compared to the switchback ? Thinking of maybe buying a elite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's absolutely amazing! I had no idea technology had come so far in the 6 years I owned the SB XT and hadn't shot anything else!

At some point this afternoon I realized I hadn't held my Pulse for quite some time, as it was on the hanger! I promptly grabbed it and practiced drawing and aiming. Then I was happy. Lol :tongue:


----------



## Fullstrutter

ks_bow_hunter said:


> Hey just a tip, from my experience hunting here in KS I've always felt one of the best times for mature buck movement is 9am-1pm. The slowest time of the day seems to be 1-2. I've always used this 1 to 2 time frame to switch stands if I'm not sitting in the same stand all day. Good luck


Love this advice and thank you for it bro. Any edited thoughts regarding this topic when it's warm/windy like the next two days?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

When its windy they tend to move early in the Am and late in the Pm from what ive witnessed.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Here is the video of the nontypical (lil drop off the beam!) little 7 pointer that came by me this afternoon down by the creek! Bear with me on the shakiness guys, I'm a complete noob when it comes to videoing and I'm learning a ton everyday I get to practice on these deer!!








What do ya think? Any pointers?


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> It's absolutely amazing! I had no idea technology had come so far in the 6 years I owned the SB XT and hadn't shot anything else!
> 
> At some point this afternoon I realized I hadn't held my Pulse for quite some time, as it was on the hanger! I promptly grabbed it and practiced drawing and aiming. Then I was happy. Lol :tongue:


That's good. I'll remember that when I'm ready to purchase the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt- the buck I have on my wall from public land from less than a mile (probly less than a 1/2 mile) from where I'm hunting this year as well as last year was shot on a windy day and he was the only deer I had seen all evening. It was brutal but paid off. I almost didn't go out that night but sat down and watched some huntn on TV and decided to go..... LOL. Stay at it as we know the next days won't be the best conditions but it will change soon.  I'll be starting my thread soon and hunting on Sunday and Monday. So you will have some company knowin someone else is in the woods with you even though we wont be able to see each other. 
P. S. Plan is subject to change at any giving time unfortunately.....


GOOD LUCK AND HUNT HARD!!!!!


----------



## bozo300

nice, is it just me or did that deer have a huge body for a little rack, sure looks healthy


----------



## Fireman324

Nice video and I took your advise.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Here is the video of the nontypical (lil drop off the beam!) little 7 pointer that came by me this afternoon down by the creek! Bear with me on the shakiness guys, I'm a complete noob when it comes to videoing and I'm learning a ton everyday I get to practice on these deer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do ya think? Any pointers?


Nice video strutter. For someone who is new, your pretty good at videoing. I would love to be able to video tape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basspro05

Sounds like someone popping ducks or sighting in rifles in the background of the video.


----------



## bowman72

What do ya think? Any pointers?[/QUOTE]

I think the video is excellent for just learning. I like the level of zoom you have from :41 to :54, it is close enough to see the deer very well, yet you are able to follow him easier. This thread is just what AT'ers live for!


----------



## ahawk19

I would loosen the pan on your fluid head. It seems like your ups and downs are pretty smooth but the left to right movement is a little shaky. You'll learn through experimentation though! Great start! And I am enjoying the thread.


----------



## Otdrsman85

Good luck strutt!!!! Hope you kill a big one dude


----------



## Fullstrutter

ahawk19 said:


> I would loosen the pan on your fluid head. It seems like your ups and downs are pretty smooth but the left to right movement is a little shaky. You'll learn through experimentation though! Great start! And I am enjoying the thread.


I've learned how to loosen/tighten the ups and downs adjustment but I cant figure out how to adjust the pan, as you called it, if thats what adjusts the left to right!

How do I do it on a manfrotto 701?


----------



## jnutz19

well strutter I found out today that im not going to be in the office tomorrow and away from my computer all day. I got to go out to the jobsite so I wont be able to hang with you while your in the stand. im kinda bummed! oh well ill just have to catch up when I get off work

goodluck and shoot 'em straight!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Fullstrutter said:


> Any edited thoughts regarding this topic when it's warm/windy like the next two days?


Grin and bear it.... but, I plan to be out in it regardless... I will be hunting an area I know that deer like to hang out in during high winds... I suspect deer will be laying low moving only early early and late late... Sunday I would expect a break out with the big chiller coming...


----------



## bowhunterd68

Lovin the videos Strutter! Keep it up. I think you're doing GREAT.
That little 7 is usually the average size of my bow bucks. Lol. Good luck today. Keep us posted.

Dan.


----------



## Fireman324

Good morning brotha. Get your game face on


----------



## shaffer88

Strutter its time to roll. Paint up 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RayJax

Just got to the office and caught up from last night.

Good luck this morning. I will be in the stand in Northeast Florida this afternoon. All the bucks I have seen this year resemble your latest video! I love it none the less and am the only one archery hunting throughout this season as all my buds have abodoned the bows and turned to rifles! I can't get enough!

Again good luck today and I look forward to following you from my stand later this afternoon!


----------



## apollo610

Good luck this AM strutter.
Excellent job on the video yesterday.


----------



## jnutz19

Good luck this morning Strutter!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm in the tree and all setup. Awaiting first light. Its a little warm and a little breezy but definitely still rut conducive weather. 

I'm back where I filmed the nice buck yesterday morning since the dog won't be back. We're thinking there's a hot doe about to come into estrous in here. 

Just light enough to see 30 yards in the woods


----------



## hooiserarcher

Good luck to you. Enjoy the play by play. 

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Featherbuster

It could be Pheasant season for that popping but more than likely it is the engines on the oil wells popping. I know with a good wind in the am you can hear them pop from a long ways.

Strut awesome job but as jnutz19 said I to will be out of the office and out on site so i to will miss this morning viewing. I will also be headed foe a 2 day hunt. Good luck enjoyed the thread so far love seeing thepics of KS brings bac so many memories cant wait til next year.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Grim Reaper Whitetail Special is ready to rip tear smash and slash arterial vesicles and pulmonary alveoli's


----------



## obeRON

Did I miss something? How do you know the dog won't be back?


----------



## barhunter75

Swhacker ready to eat in NC mountains. 
Is there a reason that you know the dog won't be back? Did I miss something? Awesome thread I love it


----------



## Fullstrutter

obeRON said:


> Did I miss something? How do you know the dog won't be back?


Spoke with the dog owner and he said he would keep them buttoned up no problem, for the next two weeks. 


The sun is rising










Just passed om a yote at 45 yards, little thick


----------



## hawgsalot

I would try some rattling, it really worked in that region last week when I was there. When it go slow, I got it going and both doe and bucks responded well.


----------



## Fireman324

Haha! I like the reference to how the deers body works and what your gonn do to make it fail and die! Good luck today


----------



## Grizz1219

Good luck Strutter!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Fireman324 said:


> Haha! I like the reference to how the deers body works and what your gonn do to make it fail and die! Good luck today


LOL yes sir! That's the goal

Slow so far, only skwerrelz and mr wily


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck today strutter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnfishnut

Thanks for the updates! Should make Friday even more enjoyable today


----------



## Fullstrutter

My favorite pin is the 50 yard blue fiber


----------



## Cthuntfish

Good luck Scott - hope another like last year steps out for you


----------



## smokecity

Like the wraps and blazers man! ^^^


----------



## MO/KShunter

Fullstrutter said:


> I've learned how to loosen/tighten the ups and downs adjustment but I cant figure out how to adjust the pan, as you called it, if thats what adjusts the left to right!
> 
> How do I do it on a manfrotto 701?


That Manfrotto is a sweet head. The lever at the base, near the bubble level, should adjust the pan (L to R). Sometimes it's easy to not have the head screwed on tight enough if you have the pan set pretty stiff. Don't be afraid to really clamp it down good.

But your video is really quite good, and I love the audio thanks to the mic you've got on the camera. 

Absolutely lovin' the thread. I'm starting my weeklong hunt in SE KS tomorrow and you've kept me pumped all week. Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## Fullstrutter

smokecity said:


> Like the wraps and blazers man! ^^^


Thanks! 










Steve who is a sponsor here on AT made them for me, he does great work. I picked out my wrap from Onestringers website and Steve ordered directly and then built them. Third batch of arrows from him. He made a batch for my girl, Easton flatliners with pink huntress wraps and pink/black tiger blazers. A++ work


----------



## Techy

Waiting for "big buck down"


----------



## Fullstrutter

Expectations were low for today given the conditions so any sighting would be a win. Its warm and breezy. Nothing moving so far. Gonna be a grind today. Gonna set here for another half hour than transition to the back of the farm and hunt what we call Scotts set for the rest of the day. I've seen multiple P&Y deer from that tree the last two years. 

I've got food for the day packed. Can't kill one at camp...and after all it IS November the 9th


----------



## Fireman324

Stutt what does this represent?


----------



## broadheadnut

we need to get you out of that whisker biscuit and shooting a good drop away rest!



Fullstrutter said:


> My favorite pin is the 50 yard blue fiber


----------



## skeet16

broadheadnut said:


> we need to get you out of that whisker biscuit and shooting a good drop away rest!


Many a deer died from biscuit poisoning!!


----------



## DocB

Fireman324 said:


> View attachment 1516585
> 
> 
> Stutt what does this represent?


Are you looking for an arrow?


----------



## kahneyjd

Great thread! I am all cought up and rooting for ya! Good luck!


----------



## sekbowmadness

skeet16 said:


> Many a deer died from biscuit poisoning!!


ya but those drop aways are way more forgiving. Second you squeeze the release, you are hitting where you aimed. Slightest twitch or torque with a biscuit, and your arrows eats all that movement. 

On another note, Got get them bud. There has been a lot of big deer killed on the days nobody was expecting it, just like today. Even if you just see one deer, it could be that 180" slob checking his terrain.


----------



## ddnutrock

Might wanna invest in a vari zoom or something similar, all zoom focus record buttons are in reach of your thumb, makes my filming tons easier, good luck!


----------



## Fireman324

DocB- you would be correct.... Lost one yesterday and my 8yr boy lost a couple over this last week. 

Strutter was like " come on, seriously!?!"
Haha figure you needed a laugh buddy.


----------



## nyhunt79

sekbowmadness said:


> ya but those drop aways are way more forgiving. Second you squeeze the release, you are hitting where you aimed. Slightest twitch or torque with a biscuit, and your arrows eats all that movement.
> 
> On another note, Got get them bud. There has been a lot of big deer killed on the days nobody was expecting it, just like today. Even if you just see one deer, it could be that 180" slob checking his terrain.


I agree. The set that he is heading to for the remainder of the day seems like a killing tree to me so fingers crossed! Good luck!


----------



## scrapejuice

Staying tuned in, can certainly relate the dog thing


----------



## Fullstrutter

Fullstrutter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve who is a sponsor here on AT made them for me, he does great work. I picked out my wrap from Onestringers website and Steve ordered directly and then built them. Third batch of arrows from him. He made a batch for my girl, Easton flatliners with pink huntress wraps and pink/black tiger blazers. A++ work


Woops forgot to include Steveo's contact info if anyone wants some custom arrows

Steve Gruenwald 
815-830-2191
Email: [email protected]
Screen name on AT: gruen99sg


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just switched sets over the last 45 mins. Its a lot of working disassembling and packing everything up camera arm hangers etc, and then resetting it all up in the new tree. But all set and ready to hunt this other stand! It's high up on a ridge in deer country. Really thick up here, monster buck written all over it. 

Pics incoming!


----------



## Blonde_Killa

Hey brother! Just caught up on your thread from 10,000 feet in the air! On a flight headed out to Vegas and just ripped through the past hour catching up on this thread. Love the descriptions, pics and videos, feel like I am right there on stand with you. Hope the weather turns in your favor and the big bucks start moving. Patience, focus and determination will get you that big boy on the wall. Hurry up and get him quick so we can hunt together at the lodge next week! Send some luck my way in Vegas and ill send some luck your was in KS!!!


----------



## Techy

Alright some new scenery, hopefully here comes the big boy.


----------



## BigDeer

Hey FS,

How does your Pulse compare to your sb xt as far as draw, smoothness, quiet? What is your bow set at, draw and poundage? I have an 06 switchy and if I could find a smooth bow with more speed I'd look to upgrade and everyone talks highly of Elite. Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Walking to the back of the farm via the field road









They do exist!



















The stand









It is THICK up on this ridge 









The breeze is picking up a little, but it is warm and very pleasant out. There is a hawk soaring and screeching at almost eye level with me but a few hundred yards away, riding the currents above the fields below us. 

This don't suck


----------



## basspro05

Before I started bowhunting a few years ago, I helped a friend cut some firewood for their rifle season deer camp not that far away from Leavenworth County. It was 2nd week in November, I remember wearing lightweight pants and a short sleeve t shirt and sweating while working it was around 75 degrees outside. The wind was howling 25-30mph out of the SW and when we were finishing up about 2PM we looked out toward the road...

The biggest mainframe 8point with some nice trash and kickers walked right across the road into some CRP, came out the backside and headed into some timber...

before that everyone always told me if it was hot and windy they wont move just stay home and save the gas money...

If I have the time to hit a stand and its hot and windy, I don't let the weather keep me from doing so after that memory.

Hang in there, this could be the day!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Yeah man. Looks great. Maybe some action at last light. Just don't snooze for too long, be ready. Lol

Dan.


----------



## East Aurora

I'm a high school science teacher....so I really only get to hunt weekends and a very occasional "sick day". I really envy those of you who get an opportunity to take vacation and hunt "the first two weeks of November".

I know it's warm and windy out there for you today...but I always believe that a bad day of hunting is always better than a good day at work!!

Thanks for letting those of us who don't get these opportunities to hunt like you do a chance to feel like we are right there with ya!!


----------



## jlh42581

basspro05 said:


> Before I started bowhunting a few years ago, I helped a friend cut some firewood for their rifle season deer camp not that far away from Leavenworth County. It was 2nd week in November, I remember wearing lightweight pants and a short sleeve t shirt and sweating while working it was around 75 degrees outside. The wind was howling 25-30mph out of the SW and when we were finishing up about 2PM we looked out toward the road...
> 
> The biggest mainframe 8point with some nice trash and kickers walked right across the road into some CRP, came out the backside and headed into some timber...
> 
> before that everyone always told me if it was hot and windy they wont move just stay home and save the gas money...
> 
> If I have the time to hit a stand and its hot and windy, I don't let the weather keep me from doing so after that memory.
> 
> Hang in there, this could be the day!


One of the biggest bucks I have ever encountered happened on a day when it was almost 90 degrees at 3pm, still early season


----------



## kravguy

basspro05 said:


> Before I started bowhunting a few years ago, I helped a friend cut some firewood for their rifle season deer camp not that far away from Leavenworth County. It was 2nd week in November, I remember wearing lightweight pants and a short sleeve t shirt and sweating while working it was around 75 degrees outside. The wind was howling 25-30mph out of the SW and when we were finishing up about 2PM we looked out toward the road...
> 
> The biggest mainframe 8point with some nice trash and kickers walked right across the road into some CRP, came out the backside and headed into some timber...
> 
> before that everyone always told me if it was hot and windy they wont move just stay home and save the gas money...
> 
> If I have the time to hit a stand and its hot and windy, I don't let the weather keep me from doing so after that memory.
> 
> Hang in there, this could be the day!


Yep.

My story is not from Kansas, but I was on a week long hunt in Saskatchewan back a few years. We woke up and it was plus temperatures (celcius) for the 1st time in a few days. Some of the snow was beginning to melt. I remember everyone in camp pissing and moaning about the warm temperatures. I believe it was supposed to rain too, since it wasn't cold enough to be snow. A few of the guys didn't even go out. Around 9:30 in the morning a 180" typical 10 pt chased a doe right into my stand. I made to camp with him by mid-day. You have never seen guys get dressed so fast to get out hunting. 

I don't care what the weather is. If I can be hunting, I am hunting.


----------



## BradleyP

My first buck I shot on October 27th and it was 75 degrees that day and windy. Towards evening the wind settled and you could feel a very slight chill in the air so I grabbed my bow and walked about 1/2 mile to my stand. Ended up shooting a nice 130" deer and saw several bucks while not expecting to see a thing. The last buck and my biggest to date was shot on November 14 and while the weather was cool, the wind was HOWLING! Right at sunset again, the wind settled and the deer started coming out everywhere. I always thought hot and windy meant deer wouldn't move but I have seen otherwise. I guess what's funny is those days I didn't want to hunt because of the weather but decided it was better than sitting at home and I shot a buck. But days when I feel its "perfect" outside, I have often been skunked and not seen a darn thing. I live in Kansas


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> DocB- you would be correct.... Lost one yesterday and my 8yr boy lost a couple over this last week.
> 
> Strutter was like " come on, seriously!?!"
> Haha figure you needed a laugh buddy.


Not bad last one I lost went through chain link found out in 3+ pieces

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlh42581

I remember that stand from last year, that thing has disaster written all over it. You should buy them a hangon to put there.


----------



## casador81

Wow! sweet mount and gorgeous chocolate rack


----------



## ahawk19

Yeah as states before I think the 701's have a lever by the bubble you use to adjust the pan...I run a 501 so I am more familiar with that. Good luck like you said you can't killem at camp.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Yes!!! First deer of the day in these challenging hunting conditions! Basket 8 just came by eating acorns up on this bench! It was interesting, he was sneezing! Lol


----------



## Techy

Fullstrutter said:


> Yes!!! First deer of the day in these challenging hunting conditions! Basket 8 just came by eating acorns up on this bench! It was interesting, he was sneezing! Lol


Cool


----------



## Fullstrutter

jlh42581 said:


> I remember that stand from last year, that thing has disaster written all over it. You should buy them a hangon to put there.


If you don't have something positive to say please keep it to yourself sir. The stands are awesome and comfortable, and time proven


----------



## bowhunterd68

Just fall allergies. Lol. Did you get him on film?

Dan.


----------



## downabuck

I've seen alot of deer sneezing this year. Goofy for sure! Good luck in the warm conditions!


----------



## Fullstrutter

bowhunterd68 said:


> Just fall allergies. Lol. Did you get him on film?
> 
> Dan.


Lol. And no, didn't bother filming him. Based on where the camera arm is mounted it would have been awkward so I passed. If it was a big boy I would have for sure.


----------



## apollo610

Good to hear you had some action, maybe this evening will heat up for ya.
Keep at it man.

Sending some positive mojo your way from Ohio!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Good Strut. Play it safe man. I'm enjoying the heck out of this, keep it up.

Dan.


----------



## Bgargasz

Fullstrutter said:


> Yes!!! First deer of the day in these challenging hunting conditions! Basket 8 just came by eating acorns up on this bench! It was interesting, he was sneezing! Lol


Nut allergy. Look for him dead near by. Anaphylaxis is a *****. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Fireman324

deer are so funny if you can catch them doing things like sneezing or standing up on their hind legs boxing... Thats the stuff I like watching!


----------



## Slick16

Fireman324 said:


> deer are so funny if you can catch them doing things like sneezing or standing up on their hind legs boxing... Thats the stuff I like watching!


I had never seen either one of these, but in the last two weeks i've seen both... funny stuff!!!


----------



## kansasheadhunt

downabuck said:


> I've seen alot of deer sneezing this year. Goofy for sure! Good luck in the warm conditions!


This has been a common occurrence in Kansas this year with the drought weather. I was advised it could cause dust pneumonia?


----------



## Fullstrutter

All quiet. A few times I thought heard crunching in the leaves but it must have been squirrels or the breeze. I do have a good feeling that I'm going to see more deer before dark. This is the first time this set has been hunted since last November!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Yeah buddy!!!!!

Dan.


----------



## AARON H

Good thread Strutter, really enjoying it..


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> All quiet. A few times I thought heard crunching in the leaves but it must have been squirrels or the breeze. I do have a good feeling that I'm going to see more deer before dark. This is the first time this set has been hunted since last November!


I hope for you that they move tonight, I won't get off work until 4 so no sitting tonight. I am hoping for my sake the deer are not moving in my area tonight, because I really want to sneak in and sneak out and grab my trail cam card without spooking anything. But I hope they are moving in your county!


----------



## Timber Hawk

Power to you strutter I took off work today but get myself to go out in this 20+ mph wind with 75 degrees. Great thread!


----------



## DocB

Primetime!


----------



## Fullstrutter

90 mins of hunting left...almost primetime. I know I'm gonna see a deer soon, I LOVE this stand. My favorite stand of them all


----------



## Fullstrutter

There's a barred owl hooting couple hundred yards away. 

This is the steep ridge that funnels the deer. There's a super heavy deer trail 17 yards from my tree. 











Its almost killing time


----------



## NolesFan

Kravguy, that full mount is sick! Love it! 

Hang in there Strutter.. I am sure the big one is coming soon and your patience will pay off! Love following this thread, but it's damn addictive!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Wish I shared your optimism...but it's 80 degrees here and at the base of my tree I found the wallet of a tresspasser and possible poacher grrrr...
Cant help but think this stand has been compromised somehow  
The next hour will kinda drag, I'm thinking.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck!! 80 yards, grunting, didnt see how big, super thick! I grunted back at him. He was moving parallel to me and had excited body language!


----------



## Slick16

come on in big boy


----------



## MWoody

Fullstrutter said:


> Buck!! 80 yards, grunting, didnt see how big, super thick! I grunted back at him. He was moving parallel to me and had excited body language!


Come on be a biggen!!!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

He just came in....spiker....got a great video of him...right under the tree!

He looked up at me because I made some kissy sounds to him and freaked out him and took off about 15 yards then moseyed on off. He was panting.


----------



## jnutz19

Just caught up on the day! Been working hard and not in front of my computer. Ready to see some video from the day!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Two does just came flying by me from the bedding area 3 mins ago!! Where's the giant on their tail! Been standing bow in hand at the ready


----------



## Fullstrutter

Omg! Deer flying everywhere! Just had two more does fly by from a different direction then a small buck chase a doe by me from another direction!


----------



## Kyfoster11

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## kahneyjd

kyfoster11 said:


> the suspense is killing me!!


x2!!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully you get a big one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsites9

sounds like a great time! You've probably seen more intense rutting action today, than I have seen in 5 years! Good luck!


----------



## Fireman324

Smackdown time!!!!!! He is about to see a shooter folks


----------



## Techy

Things are heating up. Where is the big one


----------



## bowhunterd68

Hey Strut! Watch walking out so you don't get trampled. Lol. Good night in the tree. I loved the action.

Dan.


----------



## jlh42581

Fullstrutter said:


> If you don't have something positive to say please keep it to yourself sir. The stands are awesome and comfortable, and time proven


Oh how foolish of me to recommend you who hunts this property for free to put up a $30 stand in a tree so neither you nor the guys who hunt it after you get hurt. If you got no problem with boards nailed or screwed into a tree sitting in weather 365 for years on end neither do I. However, might be a nice gesture as a thanks for letting me enjoy your land.


----------



## shaffer88

sounds like rut is still really stages but thats okay hang in there. spikes gdaddy should be waking up from his slumber in a couple days and be out and about. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Huntin Hard

jlh42581 said:


> Oh how foolish of me to recommend you who hunts this property for free to put up a $30 stand in a tree so neither you nor the guys who hunt it after you get hurt. If you got no problem with boards nailed or screwed into a tree sitting in weather 365 for years on end neither do I. However, might be a nice gesture as a thanks for letting me enjoy your land.


Just curious but how do you know he hunts there for free ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

jlh42581 said:


> Oh how foolish of me to recommend you who hunts this property for free to put up a $30 stand in a tree so neither you nor the guys who hunt it after you get hurt. If you got no problem with boards nailed or screwed into a tree sitting in weather 365 for years on end neither do I. However, might be a nice gesture as a thanks for letting me enjoy your land.


You don't know anything about my situation brotha, please don't make assumptions. 

And regarding the stands, Jimmy, the one who built the stands says: 

"If he knew how much effort was put into those stands...we had a system down building them. My bro in law was a carpenter, free stands no money in them, they last 10+ years no problem...zero maintenance. We don't need a cheap lock on what we have is better, quieter, proven."


----------



## Fullstrutter

Huntin Hard said:


> Just curious but how do you know he hunts there for free ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol, x2


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> You don't know anything about my situation brotha, please don't make assumptions.
> 
> And regarding the stands, Jimmy, the one who built the stands says:
> 
> "If he knew how much effort was put into those stands...we had a system down building them. My bro in law was a carpenter, free stands no money in them, they last 10+ years no problem...zero maintenance. We don't need a cheap lock on what we have is better, quieter, proven."


Well said Strutter! 

This is a fun no bash, non hostile thread! 

JLH if you don't want to have fun getting updates from Strutter why bother reading or posting?


----------



## basspro05

I know you are there to hunt strutter so I understand if you don't want to take the time, but can you post a pic of those wooden stands? I am not a carpenter, but with a pic I might be able to build something like that for myself, I personally like the thriftiness, cheaper than metal, semi permanent, quiet, and not as cold as metal either!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Well said strutter. People who assume, usually make the wrong assumptions. I know I've sat in homemade wooden stands and I would choose them over metal hang ons. They are so quiet and if you drop something on them it's so quiet unlike metal. I would choose wooden stands any day over metal stands. They are permanent and proven to work like you said or people wouldn't keep using them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72

Shot my 2 biggest bucks out of wooden stands. I hunt out of metal stands 90% of the time.


----------



## kiaelite

more importantly.....any big bucks?


----------



## Buckhunter92

jlh42581 said:


> Oh how foolish of me to recommend you who hunts this property for free to put up a $30 stand in a tree so neither you nor the guys who hunt it after you get hurt. If you got no problem with boards nailed or screwed into a tree sitting in weather 365 for years on end neither do I. However, might be a nice gesture as a thanks for letting me enjoy your land.


The best thing you can do is mind your own business and keep your mouth shut. All you are doing is showing a massive amount of STUPIDITY, and being a smart ass. Your going to be about as popular around here as a Turd in a punch bowl.


----------



## jnutz19

Buckhunter92 said:


> The best thing you can do is mind your own business and keep your mouth shut. All you are doing is showing a massive amount of STUPIDITY, and being a smart ass. Your going to be about as popular around here as a Turd in a punch bowl.


x2!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

jlh42581 said:


> I remember that stand from last year, that thing has disaster written all over it. You should buy them a hangon to put there.


I didn't think this first post from him was any out of line or "unpositive" he just simply stated what he observed from a picture and made a simple suggestion. I think you barked a little too soon which in turn made him bark back. I guess there could of been something said prior to this I may of missed that got you two bristled up? as I have not read every post. Anyhow good luck and what good eats are you feasting on tonight?


----------



## sekbowmadness

Ewwww!!!! Better get some aloevera for that burn buddie!!!!! Haha, who knew struts first kill would be online!! Go get em strutter!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

jlh42581 said:


> Oh how foolish of me to recommend you who hunts this property for free to put up a $30 stand in a tree so neither you nor the guys who hunt it after you get hurt. If you got no problem with boards nailed or screwed into a tree sitting in weather 365 for years on end neither do I. However, might be a nice gesture as a thanks for letting me enjoy your land.


Now I agree this statement could of been more tactful.


----------



## bowhunterd68

I agree 170.... Okay guys lets move on. Besides some of us need our rest for hunting tomorrow.

Dan.


----------



## bozo300

Dude!!!! When there is bucks and does flying all over why are we talking about the wooden stands?? Bring on the deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Right on bozo! Right on!

Dan.


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt- Tell me how your night ended..... Im sure your eating and uploading video's. Bring em on!
You have a game plan for tomorrow? Which stand you going to? Did you see my video?


----------



## jbsoonerfan

jlh42581 said:


> Oh how foolish of me to recommend you who hunts this property for free to put up a $30 stand in a tree so neither you nor the guys who hunt it after you get hurt. If you got no problem with boards nailed or screwed into a tree sitting in weather 365 for years on end neither do I. However, might be a nice gesture as a thanks for letting me enjoy your land.


I have a wooden playhouse/treehouse thing that I built for my son almost five years ago. That thing is as sturdy as the day I built it. It sits outside everyday, and has since it was built. Just because something is made of wood doesn't mean it is a rotten piece of junk.


----------



## Fullstrutter

sekbowmadness said:


> Ewwww!!!! Better get some aloevera for that burn buddie!!!!! Haha, who knew struts first kill would be online!! Go get em strutter!


Lol love it


----------



## Huntin Hard

Okay enough of the treestand bull****. Which stand you hunting in tomorrow strutter? How's the weather looking tomorrow ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

Fireman324 said:


> Strutt- Tell me how your night ended..... Im sure your eating and uploading video's. Bring em on!
> You have a game plan for tomorrow? Which stand you going to? Did you see my video?


Hey brotha! Night ended very interestingly! I saw 7 deer in the last hour of light!! It was chaos for about 15 minutes...had deer running all over. Two does ripped thru. Then two more from a different direction. Then a small buck, the third of the evening, chased a doe by my stand. It was awesome!

I just got back from dinner...we went out to a nice italian restaurant. I got a large pizza with chicken cutlet, italian sausage, and mushrooms...square cut so I could take the leftover into the woods easier haha! It was delicious and I have a mess of leftovers. 

Uploading videos now!


----------



## Fireman324

Have to admit, the was pretty funny!

Strutt- Do you know what they call someone with one black eye?
Do you know what they call someone with two black eyes?

Not a trick question.... Seriously a just joke. So come on bite....... bite...... do it......


----------



## shaffer88

Glad we moved on. . so how did the night end? Looking forward to tomorrows plans

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Here is the spike that came right below the tree this evening! 

Few things that I wish I did better: 

-I forgot to turn the shotgun mic on, the breeze was messing the audio up
-The camera arm got in the way once and I didnt adjust quickly enough
-I zoomed in too fast at one point and said woops
-When he spooked briefly, it wasn't because he got my wind, it was because he looked up and saw me....which was to be expected because I was making kissy noises at him lol

Additional critiques/advice?


----------



## Fireman324

He bit via text so here goes.... One black eye means a person is a fast learner!
Two blacks eyes means they are a slow learner!

Not the greatest joke but oh well, now you guys have ammo to make fun of me


----------



## spcfoor

Nothing you already told them twice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> He bit via text so here goes.... One black eye means a person is a fast learner!
> Two blacks eyes means they are a slow learner!
> 
> Not the greatest joke but oh well, now you guys have ammo to make fun of me


Noted. . Good night sounds like. . 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## East Aurora

That was a cool looking spike...already had some stickers huh???


----------



## Fullstrutter

East Aurora said:


> That was a cool looking spike...already had some stickers huh???


Yeah definitely, future booner maybe haha.

Just got up, wind is howling outside big time


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck today strut. I'm goin to a spot where there is a 220+ hangin out. If no luck there gonna go hunt a brushy ridge by a pond. Be safe!


----------



## shaffer88

Time for work. . Goodluck. Paint up roll out. . When in rome. Might as well since your in kansas watch the kstate game tonight. Go cats

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhunterd68

Good luck today FS! Hang onto your hat. Lol. Keep us posted.

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Walking in now!


----------



## RayJax

Good luck today Strut.

Currently following from the stand!


----------



## Fireman324

Nice!!! Getn ready for work....


----------



## Fullstrutter

Deer on the move! Nice doe and two skippers at 25 yards in the field in front of me! Im back at the stand I hunted Wednesday morning.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Following on-stand! Georgeous an!!!


Indiana
From my iPhone


----------



## IndianaPSE

AM


Indiana
From my iPhone


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

I've had a 4 ptr come in downwind and under my stand already. Windy and warm, who cares it's Nov 10th. You better be ready today. 

Good luck strutter.


----------



## drawemback

Subscribed, hope you're trip turns out to be an awesome one. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhunter819

Good luck strut! I will be out this evening 

Nexus!


----------



## IAHNTR

Following on stand in eastern Iowa. Good luck Strutter.


----------



## Fullstrutter

[Insert high powered leaf blower sound minus the engine noise]

That is all.


----------



## Fullstrutter

IAHNTR said:


> Following on stand in eastern Iowa. Good luck Strutter.


Nice brotha. Always loved your avatar, great character. How's the weather up there?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a small buck run by!! Got him on video! Wow...didn't expect to see anymore deer after first light!


----------



## APAsuphan

Windy as hell here too strutter, Just rattled in a 130" ten to the base of my tree so atleast something was moving.


----------



## Fireman324

Haha. Stuff starting to break loose on ya Strutt? Come on Big Daddy... Its Mr. Nasty time!!!


----------



## IAHNTR

It's 57 here with a 13 mph SE wind. Warm today n tomm. But, highs in the mid 30's Monday.


----------



## INTOODEEP

Hey strut, I'm hangin on to a tree just east of Oklahoma City. Hope my scent stream doesn't mess up your set this am. Pretty drafty in your direction, maybe ill bump a toad to ya!


----------



## Fullstrutter

APAsuphan said:


> Windy as hell here too strutter, Just rattled in a 130" ten to the base of my tree so atleast something was moving.


Wow, nice! I think you shot a 130 class 10 last year iirc? Nice pass, I know you got the freak in your avatar you're after. Get any pics with your cell? 



IAHNTR said:


> It's 57 here with a 13 mph SE wind. Warm today n tomm. But, highs in the mid 30's Monday.


Not horrible, bad but workable. All of next week is going to be stellar, esp mon and tues. But I really think I'll have a great hunt tmrw too. Got a sick gameplan...can't wait to tell you guys about it. Going to be epic...commando status. 

I'll be getting down in a half hour or so. I believe the winds are approaching stage 1 tropical storm force gusts here, or at least it feels like it :lol:

Going to take the middle part of the day off today and watch NCAA football. Will upload some video and chill. Then will get back out for the last couple hours of light this evening.


----------



## ks_kiwi

INTOODEEP said:


> Hey strut, I'm hangin on to a tree just east of Oklahoma City. Hope my scent stream doesn't mess up your set this am. Pretty drafty in your direction, maybe ill bump a toad to ya!


lol - too funny. You guys all need your sticky catching gloves on for when the deer are blown past...


----------



## INTOODEEP

ks_kiwi said:


> lol - too funny. You guys all need your sticky catching gloves on for when the deer are blown past...


No doubt. We have seen bucks cruising this morning. Guess its no a bust after all.


----------



## CarbonExpress

Fullstrutter said:


> You don't know anything about my situation brotha, please don't make assumptions.
> 
> And regarding the stands, Jimmy, the one who built the stands says:
> 
> "If he knew how much effort was put into those stands...we had a system down building them. My bro in law was a carpenter, free stands no money in them, they last 10+ years no problem...zero maintenance. We don't need a cheap lock on what we have is better, quieter, proven."


AMEN! Me and my cousins homemade wooden stands are so much better than hang ons. They are quiet if you drop something, do not creek if you shift your weight, look natural and are way cheaper. They are just as safe if you build them right. The only metal stand I like to hunt out of is my summit climber, only because it makes 0 noise if i move around in it.


----------



## CarbonExpress

Well lets hope your dressed better than Gerald Swindle. He's in Kansas too lol


----------



## nyhunt79

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow, nice! I think you shot a 130 class 10 last year iirc? Nice pass, I know you got the freak in your avatar you're after. Get any pics with your cell?
> 
> 
> 
> Not horrible, bad but workable. All of next week is going to be stellar, esp mon and tues. But I really think I'll have a great hunt tmrw too. Got a sick gameplan...can't wait to tell you guys about it. Going to be epic...commando status.
> 
> I'll be getting down in a half hour or so. I believe the winds are approaching stage 1 tropical storm force gusts here, or at least it feels like it :lol:
> 
> Going to take the middle part of the day off today and watch NCAA football. Will upload some video and chill. Then will get back out for the last couple hours of light this evening.


Yeah go Cuse! Haha I had to! That sucks about the gale force winds, hopefully big boy swings through later.


----------



## brangus

We're in far S. W. Kansas and the wind is blowing so hard a deer would have to be within 10 yards or you would have to lead the him about 20 yards before pulling the trigger. Weatherman is calling for good hunting weather starting sunday.....Good luck.


----------



## Fireman324

CarbonExpress said:


> Well lets hope your dressed better than Gerald Swindle. He's in Kansas too lol
> 
> View attachment 1517170



Is he possibly hunting with my buddy Tyson Oaks? Around the Buffalo area?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hey guys back at camp. About to cook up some bacon and eggs!

This morning was a pleasant surprise...saw 5 deer. A nice doe and her two skippers at daybreak, and two small bucks cruising thru later on in the morning. Both bucks headed up to the bedding area so we're thinking there might be something happening up there. Doe might be coming into estrous. I'm gonna go back in there this evening for a couple hours and see if anything's happening. Gonna take the middle of today off and CHILLAX!! Love it. Perfect timing getting a break before the weathers takes a turn for the excellent starting tmrw. 

Gonna do a load of scent free laundry with all the clothes I've worn so theyre fresh and good to go for the cold front. 

Uploading some videos I took from this morning. Will post as soon as they're ready!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

I was gonna head to my Kansas spot today but decided to take my time and go tomorrow. It's just too crazy warm and windy!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Hey Strut! What do you use to haul your camera equipment and stuff into your sets with you.
Backpack? Fanny pack? What your doing looks like loads of fun. Thanks.

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Damn


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow, nice! I think you shot a 130 class 10 last year iirc? Nice pass, I know you got the freak in your avatar you're after. Get any pics with your cell?
> 
> 
> 
> Not horrible, bad but workable. All of next week is going to be stellar, esp mon and tues. But I really think I'll have a great hunt tmrw too. Got a sick gameplan...can't wait to tell you guys about it. Going to be epic...commando status.
> 
> I'll be getting down in a half hour or so. I believe the winds are approaching stage 1 tropical storm force gusts here, or at least it feels like it :lol:
> 
> Going to take the middle part of the day off today and watch NCAA football. Will upload some video and chill. Then will get back out for the last couple hours of light this evening.


Ya I shot a 135" ten last year, he fooled me thought he was a 145". I've passed 4 130-140's so far this year. Have two 160+ I have been after, seen the one over ten times. No pic he came in too fast. Here's a pic of a mature 8 I passed the other day.


----------



## rutjunky

Good luck this year strut! Gonna get real good starting tomorrow! Your about due for a stud again!


----------



## Fullstrutter

bowhunterd68 said:


> Hey Strut! What do you use to haul your camera equipment and stuff into your sets with you.
> Backpack? Fanny pack? What your doing looks like loads of fun. Thanks.
> 
> Dan.


Hey Dan. I have a Badlands Whitetail hybrid pack (thought it was a superday in an earlier post but misspoke) which I put all my gear calls release video cam and everything in. Also using an additional little backpack that I sling over my neck angled across my back that I put specifically the camera tree arm and the manfrotto fluid head in. It's heavy and a b*tch and I'm sure there's a better way to do it but it's getting the job done. All my gear including my bow and my outer layers that I pack in weighs 45lbs on my back every trip in and out. Since this is my first year attempting the whole video thing...I'm sure I'll streamline it by next year and have a better system by then.


----------



## Fullstrutter

rutjunky said:


> Good luck this year strut! Gonna get real good starting tomorrow! Your about due for a stud again!


Thanks rutjunky!! I'm feeling SUPER good about the next stretch of 6 days. I may not get my shot...but I can almost guarentee I'll see a shooter or two


----------



## bowhunterd68

APAsuphan. That's a nice buck dude. I give a lot of credit to be able to pass on him. Don't think I could. Lol.

Dan.


----------



## bowhunterd68

FS. Thanks a bunch man.

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

APAsuphan said:


> Ya I shot a 135" ten last year, he fooled me thought he was a 145". I've passed 4 130-140's so far this year. Have two 160+ I have been after, seen the one over ten times. No pic he came in too fast. Here's a pic of a mature 8 I passed the other day.



Nice buck! Another nice pass


----------



## APAsuphan

bowhunterd68 said:


> APAsuphan. That's a nice buck dude. I give a lot of credit to be able to pass on him. Don't think I could. Lol.
> 
> Dan.


If you saw the other ones you would be willing to pass him too.


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> Nice buck! Another nice pass


Yup he just didn't get me excited, we are out cruising right now and there is deer out everywhere in the open, have seen two big shooters including one of the ones I'm after.


----------



## bowhunterd68

Wow, NICE! Good luck buddy.

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

First video from this morning!


----------



## fullerb

Hey Stru,

Thanks for posting. I broke my ankle two weeks ago and I'm living my deer season through your post. I'm not sure if you remember me, but you scored my big 8 I shot here in CT. You came within a couple of points just from a picture on CTF. Good luck and shoot straight

Bennett


----------



## BoneBuster28

Man you weren't lyin about the wind! Looks like its got em on edge!


----------



## shaffer88

Good vid. Not a bad day to watch some football. Think about the week so far and watch the fav team. . 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhunterd68

I'd love to keep following, but I've got to get in a tree. I'm not as good as many of you guys to be able to do this while hunting. Lol. Be back ASAP.

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Indeed. Every deer I saw this morning was acting sketchy and spooky. The wind just straight up inhibits their senses...everything is moving, it's loud in the woods. No good


----------



## INTOODEEP

I know this isn't what you are waiting for but he was out harassing a doe at 9:30. We have a lot of pics of him and had decided to cull him if given the chance. Lost his left main since last week. Couldn't pass the 40 yard attempt. Smoked him hard with a shiny new Slick Trick. Nice end to a sketchy morning on stand. Saving my other tag for one of several other shooters on the list. They moved surprisingly well east of OKC in this wind.


----------



## eekamouse

Nice


----------



## bowman72

You get this on film?? Excited to see!


----------



## Hoythews71

fullerb said:


> Thanks for posting. I broke my ankle two weeks ago and I'm living my deer season through your post.


I did the exact same thing too. Damn basketball! Loving the thread as always Strut!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Video of the 3 pointer that came thru later in the morning this morn. He was directly downwind but I think all or most of my scent stream was going over his head


----------



## gknoettgen

Come on Strutter get in the stand its awesome out here. Lol. Almost just had my bow fly off the hanger


----------



## avluey

Winds are HOWLING near Frankfort; good luck everyone!


----------



## hoytjeeper

I decided to stay home and drink beer and watch football. So Im sure your next post will be about seeing a 170" running around and all kinds of movement. So I will just say your welcome now!! LOL


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright I'm back out in the woods and on stand now. I'm nuts. definitely the windiest day I've yet seen in my 3 years hunting Kansas in November. The dang weatherman were actually right this time, unfortunately. 

It is cloudy so thats about the only thing going for me right now weather-wise

Walking in


----------



## gknoettgen

Just had a small 8 cruse by. He was being very sketchy with this wind


----------



## Fullstrutter

Jimmy has a shooter 75 yards away right now! He thinks it's the one that he saw cross the cornfield last week. He is at the new prop along the creek! He is tending a doe in a ditch!


----------



## Fullstrutter

hoytjeeper said:


> I decided to stay home and drink beer and watch football. So Im sure your next post will be about seeing a 170" running around and all kinds of movement. So I will just say your welcome now!! LOL


You called it!! He thinks it's a 150-160" 10


----------



## illinoisbuck

In the stand in Illinois, on the way out saw a 4.5 yo out cruising in an open field so I guess it's time to be on stand despite the weather. Good luck strut!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck strutter. Maybe the wind will slow down and deer start moving good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireman324

I hope Jimmy gets a shot! Ready to see some blood and ivory...


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fireman324 said:


> I hope Jimmy gets a shot! Ready to see some blood and ivory...


X2! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

huntin hard said:


> x2!


x3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basspro05

Just logged back on, guess at the right time!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Those deer moved off into the timber he said. Hopefully he chases her around a bit and bring them back by


----------



## ksgobbler

Huntin Hard said:


> Goodluck strutter. Maybe the wind will slow down and deer start moving good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Supposed to rock all day, severe weather tonight, then north at 30 mph tomorrow.


----------



## Huntin Hard

ksgobbler said:


> Supposed to rock all day, severe weather tonight, then north at 30 mph tomorrow.


Wow! Stay safe out there guys. That's some intense wind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basspro05

Huntin Hard said:


> Wow! Stay safe out there guys. That's some intense wind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Intense to sit up in a tree in, but for Kansas, 30MPH is pretty common, I would say we have more days with wind blowing 25-30mph than we do 0-5mph in a year.


----------



## Huntin Hard

basspro05 said:


> Intense to sit up in a tree in, but for Kansas, 30MPH is pretty common, I would say we have more days with wind blowing 25-30mph than we do 0-5mph in a year.


Yeah I'd say so that its intense to sit in. That's the complete opposite here where I'm at but then again I'm 16 hours from you guys. I would choose your 30 mph winds over my 5 mph winds to hunt over in Kansas anyway though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basspro05

Huntin Hard said:


> Yeah I'd say so that its intense to sit in. That's the complete opposite here where I'm at but then again I'm 16 hours from you guys. I would choose your 30 mph winds over my 5 mph winds to hunt over in Kansas anyway though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya, us Kansans are blessed with excellent hunting thankfully! It is awesome that this thread gets to showcase it too!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Well I'm out of the tree. 1 small buck, and two doe. It was warm, 60 degrees. Still great to be in the woods.

Dan.


----------



## Huntin Hard

basspro05 said:


> I hear ya, us Kansans are blessed with excellent hunting thankfully! It is awesome that this thread gets to showcase it too!


Yeah your right about that. Strutters threads are my favorite of all time on AT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterd68

Well I'm out of the tree. 1 small buck, and two doe. It was warm, 60 degrees. Still great to be in the woods.

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Huntin Hard said:


> Yeah your right about that. Strutters threads are my favorite of all time on AT.


Thanks brotha, I appreciate that!

I'm home now. Jimmy never saw that buck again and that was it for him this evening. I had an awesome encounter with 6 does for over 20 minutes before last light this evening! It was great, and I recorded a 6 minute video clip to share with you guys. I'm uploading it to youtube right now. Its going to take like 2 hours. I haven't yet taken the advice that someone shared with me regarding a program that compresses video files without reducing the quality before uploading to youtube. I need to get that program and will make it a goal in the next day or two. Once I get back home the video should be ready to post!

For now...we're heading out to Papa Bob's to get some BBQ RIBS!!!!!


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> Thanks brotha, I appreciate that!
> 
> I'm home now. Jimmy never saw that buck again and that was it for him this evening. I had an awesome encounter with 6 does for over 20 minutes before last light this evening! It was great, and I recorded a 6 minute video clip to share with you guys. I'm uploading it to youtube right now. Its going to take like 2 hours. I haven't yet taken the advice that someone shared with me regarding a program that compresses video files without reducing the quality before uploading to youtube. I need to get that program and will make it a goal in the next day or two. Once I get back home the video should be ready to post!
> 
> For now...we're heading out to Papa Bob's to get some BBQ RIBS!!!!!


That is some good eats...come on...take on the ultimate destroyer challenge...6lbs of heavenly KC BBQ and 1.5lbs of fries in one hour!!! All that hunting you have to be hungry!


----------



## Fireman324

If he does the challange he will have to get down and take a $h*t every 30 minutes!


----------



## Huntin Hard

basspro05 said:


> That is some good eats...come on...take on the ultimate destroyer challenge...6lbs of heavenly KC BBQ and 1.5lbs of fries in one hour!!! All that hunting you have to be hungry!


That's a hell of a challenge but it sounds so good right now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basspro05

Huntin Hard said:


> That's a hell of a challenge but it sounds so good right now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was on Man vs. Food...he failed. I watched a friend of a friend of a friend one time, this guy weighs like 350+lbs, dude was tearing it up, this thing has 4, 1/2lb smoked hamburgers on it, and when he started eating those he slowed down...about 35 minutes in, he starts shoving people out of his side of the booth and telling people to watch out...some lady eating nearby called him rude, he said "Its not rude when you gotta take a Sh*t lady"...

They weighed what was left, he still had 2lbs of meat and a half pound of fries left...


----------



## Huntin Hard

basspro05 said:


> It was on Man vs. Food...he failed. I watched a friend of a friend of a friend one time, this guy weighs like 350+lbs, dude was tearing it up, this thing has 4, 1/2lb smoked hamburgers on it, and when he started eating those he slowed down...about 35 minutes in, he starts shoving people out of his side of the booth and telling people to watch out...some lady eating nearby called him rude, he said "Its not rude when you gotta take a Sh*t lady"...
> 
> They weighed what was left, he still had 2lbs of meat and a half pound of fries left...


That's ridiculous. I watch that show every now and then. I couldn't imagine trying to eat that. If man vs food failed it, then I have not one chance at all to eat a 1/4 of it probably! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

Ohhhh mannnn that was some freakin redonkulous grubbin!!!!!

I got the hickory smoked babyback ribs slathered in the Bobanero sauce!! WOW! Best ribs I ever had. The Smokey flavor was unreal!! On cloud nine and nearly in a food coma haha. Heading back to the house now. 

Go KS St!!!!!!


----------



## ksgobbler

basspro05 said:


> Intense to sit up in a tree in, but for Kansas, 30MPH is pretty common, I would say we have more days with wind blowing 25-30mph than we do 0-5mph in a year.


I've watched trees blow down while turkey hunting. We almost got hit by a falling cottonwood duck hunting one time. The birds would overfly the spread and drift back butt first. It stays windy here alot but you learn to deal with it.


----------



## huntnfishnut

Fullstrutter said:


> Ohhhh mannnn that was some freakin redonkulous grubbin!!!!!
> 
> I got the hickory smoked babyback ribs slathered in the Bobanero sauce!! WOW! Best ribs I ever had. The Smokey flavor was unreal!! On cloud nine and nearly in a food coma haha. Heading back to the house now.
> 
> Go KS St!!!!!!


Great food, great hunting, man if that is not paradise...


----------



## Fullstrutter

huntnfishnut said:


> Great food, great hunting, man if that is not paradise...


Amen!!!

Tomorrows weather is going to bring in some STELLAR hunting! I'm going to do an all day sit on our 500 acre farm high up on a ridge in some of the best country I'll ever hunt. We have matching sheds of a 220 class monster off this farm, and a shed from a 180 class NT as well. 

So freakin excited for tomorrow's hunt!!

See y'all in the morning


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Amen!!!
> 
> Tomorrows weather is going to bring in some STELLAR hunting! I'm going to do an all day sit on our 500 acre farm high up on a ridge in some of the best country I'll ever hunt. We have matching sheds of a 220 class monster off this farm, and a shed from a 180 class NT as well.
> 
> So freakin excited for tomorrow's hunt!!
> 
> See y'all in the morning


Goodluck in the morning strutter! Hopefully you kill a big one tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AARON H

ttt


----------



## Fireman324

Good luck buddy. Just got back from a big structure fire! Im beat and have to get up n a few hrs to ho check on it. Im planning on an all day sit as well. Gonna be a long day


----------



## Jam4

Good luck to you man! really enjoy the thread here.


----------



## bowhunterd68

Well, I got caught up on yesterday's videos FS, they looked awesome! Keep it up dude. Good luck today.,hope the wind let up a bit.

Dan.


----------



## avluey

Good luck strut and everyone else. Suffered through the winds yesterday in NC KS and didnt see a damn thing, until 520pm. Then had a yearling doe make a beeline for my decoy with a mature doe right behind her. She was down wind though and took off after she got to 30 yards. 10 mins later 3 does came out 150 yards to my west walking north with the wind at their back. Trailing them all was a shooter buck and the does were not running away, just all casually crossing the field to a bedding area. The winds were so strong i don't think the buck could even hear my grunts. Had to resort to a rattle to be loud enough. He stopped, glanced my way for 2 seconds, and then went right on his merry way. I could almost hear him say, "you guys have fun fighting, I'll be over here @#$%ing". If the weather holds to forecast its going to be perfect today. Heading out now, have a feeling a lot of bucks are going down in KS today.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm up! It's raining lightly out I can hear. This is gonna be an awesome day


----------



## Kyfoster11

good luck this morning


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Ohhhh mannnn that was some freakin redonkulous grubbin!!!!!
> 
> I got the hickory smoked babyback ribs slathered in the Bobanero sauce!! WOW! Best ribs I ever had. The Smokey flavor was unreal!! On cloud nine and nearly in a food coma haha. Heading back to the house now.
> 
> Go KS St!!!!!!


Thanks for the kstate love now wake up from the food coma, survive thee weather and get a buck

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Guys I'm in! Its freaking awesome out here...cold and raining...so I cant use my phone much. Its going to subside by noon though. 

already had huge doe come by from NW alone, 18 yds. Another doe, 80 yards to the north, moving east to west

Deer on the move! Awesome conditions!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Guys I'm in! Its freaking awesome out here...cold and raining...so I cant use my phone much. Its going to subside by noon though.
> 
> already had huge doe come by from NW alone, 18 yds. Another doe, 80 yards to the north, moving east to west
> 
> Deer on the move! Awesome conditions!


Goodluck today strut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JF88

Your attitude is awesome Scott. I have a notion today is going to be the day brotha. I love all day hunts on Sundays tracking the nfl games...and my fantasy teams of course. Good luck!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoneBuster28

Good luck today man!


----------



## Fireman324

Im in the tree too brotha. 11 deer already including 1 buck


----------



## Fullstrutter

Tons of action!!! Does flying by, little buck just cruised by, bobcat came by earlier and a coyote a while earlier as well!


----------



## broadheadnut

good luck scottie! i saw a bobcat and a few does yesterday down here, no shots though


----------



## Matt G

Goodluck out there. Ths rut is on in CT
Had two good bucks chasing does just out of range.


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fireman324

Deer are movin like crazy!


----------



## Otdrsman85

Come on strutter awaiting bbd!!


----------



## Fireman324

Today would be a good or easy day for it. I have seen deer all day! CraZyness.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Guys my gloves got soaked in the rain and hands freeze if I dont keep them under my jacket against my body. Had an 8 cruise by nose to the ground an hour ago and 3 mins ago I just saw my first shooter of the hunt!!!!!! He went by out of range and couldn't turn him! 10 with a split!! 

It's on!!


----------



## basspro05

Hang in there, I am not in stand, but I can say its not fun out today, that rain/ice is cold! You will forget all about it when that 160+ walks out!


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt who told you today was gonna be the day things kick off good????


----------



## foltzy

Finally caught up to the end of this thread...big fan strutter, and keep up the good work. Good Luck on your quest for a giant!!!!


----------



## Pittstate23

Just got permission on a new farm down happy hollow road north of Leavenworth. I'll be hunting in your country the next few days


----------



## the critter

Lay with it strutter, that big one is just over the next hill....

:wink:


----------



## Fullstrutter

Nother buck cruising nose to ground 80yds top of hill heading north!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just passed a NICE 145" 8!!!! Cruising nose to ground! TALL!


----------



## Fireman324

Hell yeah! Go Strutt go


----------



## NolesFan

Fullstrutter said:


> Just passed a NICE 145" 8!!!! Cruising nose to ground! TALL!


Put 'em down!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Fullstrutter said:


> Just passed a NICE 145" 8!!!! Cruising nose to ground! TALL!


Good deal!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Just passed a NICE 145" 8!!!! Cruising nose to ground! TALL!


Sounds like its picked up strutter. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coozie65

Just finished reading the whole thread. AWESOME! Go get 'em Strutter. The rut seems to have hit a bit of a lull where I am in Wisconsin, reading this will help pass the time between the squirrels stealing my corn.


----------



## bowhunterd68

I really want to congratulate you guys for being able to pass those bucks... I just can't do it!
You guys are GREAT!! Hey, get in where it's warm, dry out and let's getr ready for tomorrow.
I really loved living all the action through your posts. We can't hunt Sundays here in Pa. Sucks!!!
Great day guys, loved it. Thanks!

Dan.


----------



## upserman

Did you get that 8 on film???


----------



## doublelung92

bowhunterd68 said:


> I really want to congratulate you guys for being able to pass those bucks... I just can't do it!
> You guys are GREAT!! Hey, get in where it's warm, dry out and let's getr ready for tomorrow.
> I really loved living all the action through your posts. We can't hunt Sundays here in Pa. Sucks!!!
> Great day guys, loved it. Thanks!
> 
> Dan.


Not to mention we lose my favorite part of the rut. Something has to give soon.

Stutter I read all of your live hunts and they are amazing. It was fun yesterday reading while I was on stand all day with slow movement most of the day. Hope a big one comes by!


----------



## Baz59

A 145' 8 is a GIANT 8 point!!!!!


----------



## ridgehunter70

Baz59 said:


> A 145' 8 is a GIANT 8 point!!!!!


what about a 160" 8ptr?


----------



## bowhunterd68

Yeah doublelung. Right.... forgot to mention Pa. bow seasons last day is Monday. Bummer!

Dan.


----------



## nogoodreezen

Baz59 said:


> A 145' 8 is a GIANT 8 point!!!!!


That's what I was thinking! I personally love big 8's and would not be able to pass on that. Loving it strut! Keep it up. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sekbowmadness

Hopefully the silence means a 160 slob ate a reaper!


----------



## Huntin Hard

sekbowmadness said:


> Hopefully the silence means a 160 slob ate a reaper!


Lets hope so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

let's hope you got some video that big 8. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drennon99

I didn't.go out this morning but.figured the deer were.moving! LLC be in the stand bright and early in the A.M. here in NE Kansas!


----------



## bowhunterd68

I wonder if Strutter was able to video with the rain?

Dan.


----------



## Huntin Hard

bowhunterd68 said:


> I wonder if Strutter was able to video with the rain?
> 
> Dan.


I was wondering the same thing. I hope so because I want to see this big 8!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterd68

Boy.... this seems like a long time since any word from FS.... Now I'm starting to wonder.

Dan.


----------



## bowfool12

Just able to check in after my own hunting trip this weekend. Excited for the final report tonight, it's going to happen soon for you!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hey guys! Back at camp! Just scarfed my face off with beef brisket baked potato and beans/bacon/tomatoes. Some great eats. I didnt eat hardly anything all day on stand. I had food, but I was freakin freezing!! For that reason, I never even touched my camera. It was a bummer. The 4 hours of rain this morning soaked my heavy gloves all the way thru. 

Then the day just got colder and colder and colder with every passing hour! Nothing had a chance to dry! Everything froze solid. It was insane. Never seen anything like it. So my gloves were rendered useless/frozen so I had to bare hand it all day in high teens NW wind and 30 degree temps, with everything being wet. I had to keep my bare hands tucked underneath my jacket and bibs with my hand warmers. So texting and anything else that required hands in the exposed elements was kept to a bare (pun) minimum.

It was a loooong, cold, miserable day (weather/cold/hands-wise). But I saw 7 different bucks and 4 does! It was a day well spent in deer country during the rut and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. I saw two beautiful P&Y bucks and will never forget the time I spent in the stand today!

The Kansas giant that I am going to kill is living on borrowed time.


----------



## 09blackonblack

I didn't see a single deer on stand today only thing was 3 ***** I watched come out of their burrow and promptly rattled and sent them fleeing through the woods.


----------



## bowfool12

Good day, way to sit it out. Fronts like that are supposed to hit Ohio tomorrow. I have to get back to work but my dad is going to sit it out. Great deer movement the last 4 days here.


----------



## shaffer88

Bummer on the video but glad you saw something you liked

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvananne

shaffer88 said:


> Bummer on the video but glad you saw something you liked
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


X2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pittstate23

Went and hung a new set around 4 pm at my new spot in Leavenworth county, watched 4 different shooters throughout the 45 minutes I was out there running with noses to the ground, I had to freeze on multiple occasions with deer in shooting range.


----------



## bowhunterd68

Wow *Strutter* that sounds like a GREAT day, other than the rain and wind. Hopefully it only gets better. I think the monster awaits
you. Get some rest wash and dry them clothes and give it heck tomorrow... Good luck, be safe, and most importantly have fun.
Which by the sounds of it I don't think I need to tell you that. 

*Dan*.


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt has a way with words. He expains what happened with enough detail it feels like ur right there with him, but not so much you dont want to read his posts. And he always leaves us with suspence!!!! Borrowed time huh Strutt???? I sure hope so


----------



## young7.3

Yeah, today was an awesome day. I had a high 150 at 30 yards but couldn't pull it off. Btw that occurrence was at 1pm, while the wind was howling all day. Hang in there.

Sent from Prestige Worldwide headquarters!


----------



## viper24

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey guys! Back at camp! Just scarfed my face off with beef brisket baked potato and beans/bacon/tomatoes. Some great eats. I didnt eat hardly anything all day on stand. I had food, but I was freakin freezing!! For that reason, I never even touched my camera. It was a bummer. The 4 hours of rain this morning soaked my heavy gloves all the way thru.
> 
> Then the day just got colder and colder and colder with every passing hour! Nothing had a chance to dry! Everything froze solid. It was insane. Never seen anything like it. So my gloves were rendered useless/frozen so I had to bare hand it all day in high teens NW wind and 30 degree temps, with everything being wet. I had to keep my bare hands tucked underneath my jacket and bibs with my hand warmers. So texting and anything else that required hands in the exposed elements was kept to a bare (pun) minimum.
> 
> It was a loooong, cold, miserable day (weather/cold/hands-wise). But I saw 7 different bucks and 4 does! It was a day well spent in deer country during the rut and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. I saw two beautiful P&Y bucks and will never forget the time I spent in the stand today!
> 
> The Kansas giant that I am going to kill is living on borrowed time.


Hey FS, I feel your pain. I'm hunting near ft. Scott (out here for a week). I froze to the bone, was actually snowing at one point. But was a good day, saw a bunch of deer. Mostly small bucks doing some light chasing. Oddly enough last night I had four bucks out together in the field, 3 scraps and a nice 130 ten point. Tomorrow looks like an awesome weather day.


----------



## wilba

Ay struts, your not giving us enough updates on this hunt.
Every time you fart or scratch your balls we need to know about it. Ha ha


----------



## rutjunky

Fullstrutter said:


> Thanks rutjunky!! I'm feeling SUPER good about the next stretch of 6 days. I may not get my shot...but I can almost guarentee I'll see a shooter or two


Hope so man!!! Your in
a great area. Keep after them brother!


----------



## Glock1722

Why don't you tell Wilba about your ball scrathin in a PM and leave the hunt details to us! :mg: LOL


----------



## mangycoyote

Saw about 6 or so does and a really nice buck just north of greensburg


----------



## Fullstrutter

LOL at some of the above comments. Guys today is the two year anniversary of the day I shot 8osaurus. Hoping it's a good Veteran's day for me!!


----------



## Matt G

Nice... sounds like a good day. I decided to save my vacation day today and go into work. Going to be close to 70 here. hopefully ice cold next week. Lets get it done.

BTW one nice trick i use is get a hand muff you wear around your waist. Put hand warmers in it. The I only use very thin gloves. If they got soaked you can just take those gloves off and still be confortable but they tend to dry relatively quickly compared to the larger winter gloves. Those larger gloves also mess with your grip and release hand to. Less variables using the thing gloves. Atleast that is what worked for me over the years. I almost lost a shot oppotunity on that 10 pt on my wall, because i was fumbling around try to get the large glove through the wrist strap on bow and fingers out of mittens etc....


----------



## hoytjeeper

On a cold day I do not step out of the vehicle without my hand muff and underarmer face-mask. I would not make it half as long out in the cold without them!! 



Matt G said:


> Nice... sounds like a good day. I decided to save my vacation day today and go into work. Going to be close to 70 here. hopefully ice cold next week. Lets get it done.
> 
> BTW one nice trick i use is get a hand muff you wear around your waist. Put hand warmers in it. The I only use very thin gloves. If they got soaked you can just take those gloves off and still be confortable but they tend to dry relatively quickly compared to the larger winter gloves. Those larger gloves also mess with your grip and release hand to. Less variables using the thing gloves. Atleast that is what worked for me over the years. I almost lost a shot oppotunity on that 10 pt on my wall, because i was fumbling around try to get the large glove through the wrist strap on bow and fingers out of mittens etc....


----------



## Fullstrutter

What a beautiful morning! I'm in the set that I had the encounter with the 160 class typical 12 last year. Had a deer moving up on the hill above me before first light. It's cold out, 20 on the truck thermometer this morn, light breeze.

Pics of my set on all sides


----------



## dgblum

Looks great man! Today has a great feel to it. Good luck!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Looks great strut! Hopefully today is the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gareed13

All day sit I hope!?!


----------



## Fireman324

Looks sweet brotha! Good luck


----------



## DocB

20 degrees, wow. What a change. That should kick the rut in big time. GL


----------



## Matt Musto

Now that is a beautiful bow, put it to work would ya


----------



## bowhunterd68

I smell backstraps.... Get him FS !!!! 

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a big mature doe come by, got some nice video of her in the morning sun


----------



## Fullstrutter

gareed13 said:


> All day sit I hope!?!


Yes...gonna stick it out even though two black dogs chased a small buck and a skipper thru my set an hour ago. Different dogs than the guy that lives here that we have spoken with already. Tough luck. Good news is, as my last post indicated, already had a big doe come thru since the dogs did. Hopefully theyre gone and done with. Deer should be moving all day


----------



## JWilson90

Heck of a read buddy. I just spent the past 45 mins reading all the posts lol. U have some amazing looking spots and I hope u get an absolute monster buck. Good luck today!


----------



## casador81

Give it hell!! We'll have a cold front coming in midweek (Connecticut)! I'll be mysteriously sick those days  Good luck buddy and remember, take an extra second to aim when that 160+ walks by at 20 yards


----------



## willphish4food

Fullstrutter said:


> Yes...gonna stick it out even though two black dogs chased a small buck and a skipper thru my set an hour ago. Different dogs than the guy that lives here that we have spoken with already. Tough luck. Good news is, as my last post indicated, already had a big doe come thru since the dogs did. Hopefully theyre gone and done with. Deer should be moving all day


Many cultures view dog meat as second to none.


----------



## shaffer88

willphish4food said:


> Many cultures view dog meat as second to none.


Ahhh someone who grew up in cattle country and dogs chasing deer is least of concern. ferrell animals have no place in the wild ie hogs cats dogs 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Big 140" up the hill in front of me!!!! Filmed him!!


----------



## Cthuntfish

Fullstrutter said:


> Big 140" up the hill in front of me!!!! Filmed him!!


Nice - now lets hope his 170" cousin is coming down the hill to you shortly


----------



## Fullstrutter

He was Fleming nostrils and tending grunting with his doe!

Filmed another small 90" 9 pointer cruise by at 6 yards right behind my stand!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Sounds like a good morning so far. Hopefully the 160" monster walks by!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytjeeper

Sounds like good movement all day. I cannot get to the woods fast enough this afternoon!


----------



## downabuck

Got caught back up after internet-less weekend at hunting camp. Set looks good today, hope that 160+ comes a cruising through! Here in PA this is our last day and I'm at work so I will hunt through you at this point!! Good Luck!


----------



## Slick16

Strutter I was looking the other day trying to find a pic of the mount of 8osaurus... all i saw was a thread about you trying to get him shipped.. you don't have a pic of him you could post up do you?


----------



## bowhunterd68

Hey FS ! .......Lovin it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be ready dude.

Dan.


----------



## ks_kiwi

They are running all over my back field - it's crazy. I gotta get out there!
Keep those posts coming. You're inspiring me


----------



## Fullstrutter

Slick16 said:


> Strutter I was looking the other day trying to find a pic of the mount of 8osaurus... all i saw was a thread about you trying to get him shipped.. you don't have a pic of him you could post up do you?


Here he is! He's got the arrow I killed him with and a Robinhood I recently shot in his rack


----------



## shaffer88

he looks pretty good up on the wall. but he looks lonely

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slick16

dude that's awesome!!! the taxi did a great job!! i love that high and tight rack :embara:


----------



## jnutz19

I love that buck! awesome mount! cant remember if i saw or not but what did he score?


----------



## dandbuck

great thread!


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> I love that buck! awesome mount! cant remember if i saw or not but what did he score?


154 3/8" gross with 41 3/8 of MASS! 15" inside spread and almost 12" G2's


----------



## Fullstrutter

Rack buck just cruised by about 100" mid day movement!


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> 154 3/8" gross with 41 3/8 of MASS! 15" inside spread and almost 12" G2's


dang thats an awesome buck!! no wonder your limiting yourself to 160" this year. cant wait to see the videos of the day!


----------



## Kramer588

Hey strutt, I was just wondering what kind of boots you wear and what you do tho keep your feet warm on those all day sits when it is cold out. I do a lot of my hunting in northern MN and it kind of goes without saying it is usually cold up there and nothing makes a sit more uncomfortable than cold feet. Good luck on your quest for a GIANT!


----------



## S.F. steve

www.warmers.com. the foot warmers work well. just don't buy a 3 year supply at once. after a couple of years they don't work. great thread strut, knock down a big one.


----------



## huntingnwfl

Can us give us weather update. Finally getting some rain here in Florida temps finally cooling just a tad


----------



## basspro05

I'm in the same part of KS as strutter, morning was 23 deg it's 45 right now. Looks like lows in the 30s highs in mid 50's rest of the week


----------



## jnutz19

wow this thread is slow this afternoon. i think it needs a bump to the top


----------



## Fullstrutter

Kramer588 said:


> Hey strutt, I was just wondering what kind of boots you wear and what you do tho keep your feet warm on those all day sits when it is cold out. I do a lot of my hunting in northern MN and it kind of goes without saying it is usually cold up there and nothing makes a sit more uncomfortable than cold feet. Good luck on your quest for a GIANT!


Muck boot woody elite's but the secret is artic shield boot slip-overs! Feet are cash money!


----------



## Fullstrutter

huntingnwfl said:


> Can us give us weather update. Finally getting some rain here in Florida temps finally cooling just a tad


Was high in the 40's today, SW/W wind up to 20 but around 14 most of the day, dead now. Very still.


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> wow this thread is slow this afternoon. i think it needs a bump to the top


Not much for deer movement since this morning! Did have a 80"er come by about an hour ago but I think it was the same buck I filmed from this morning that came right by the tree. 

Got about a half hour left!


----------



## rustydog32

what ever happened with that deer you shot last year? did the landowner or farmers ever find it?


----------



## Fullstrutter

rustydog32 said:


> what ever happened with that deer you shot last year? did the landowner or farmers ever find it?


No one that I know found anything


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> No one that I know found anything


Hopefully that means he is still out and about walking around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustydog32

if no one found anything he probably is there tough critters. I hope to start doing a thread in illinoi starting next year I like your idea and its a lot of fun for us stuck at home


----------



## MGB

Scott, I was thinking of you this afternoon while signing FISH cases. Today was the last day of archery before the orange army decimates the herd and I was stuck in my office. Hope you stick a toad.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Guys....I am uploading the video of the big buck that i filmed today! He is bigger than I thought he was!! After inspection frame by frame on the laptop with Jimmy...we are thinking he is a 150" 9 pointer!!

GOing to eat dinner and will post the video as soon as it is done!!!


----------



## still searchin

I hope you get the one you filmed 150" 9pt would be awesome


----------



## Fullstrutter

Youtube is lagging massively! Can anyone else confirm this? I have no issue loading webpages on AT instantly...that tells me it's not the internet connection here. Damnit I want to post this video and get your guys thoughts on how big this deer is!!


----------



## BoneBuster28

Fullstrutter said:


> Youtube is lagging massively! Can anyone else confirm this? I have no issue loading webpages on AT instantly...that tells me it's not the internet connection here. Damnit I want to post this video and get your guys thoughts on how big this deer is!!


It seems to be workin ok for me, hopefully it speeds up for ya I wanna see this buck!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Got it uploaded to photobucket because YT was being stubborn!!




What do you guys think!!?


I believe this is the 3rd biggest buck I've ever laid eyes on from a treestand


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Got it uploaded to photobucket because YT was being stubborn!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think!!?
> 
> 
> I believe this is the 3rd biggest buck I've ever laid eyes on from a treestand


Won't work for me! That sucks. I want to see the buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoneBuster28

Me neither!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Yep not working.


----------



## obeRON

Not working


----------



## basspro05

Worked fine for me, I am not expert and only got a few glimpses of the deers rack, but what I saw I liked!!!


----------



## coozie65

Worked for me, nice deer strutter! Im not skilled enough to score a deer like that, i just know he would be on my wall and in my belly!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Might be because I'm on my iPhone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

Damn bummer that some of you guys can't load a photobucket movie! Im uploading the HD clip to YouTube now as well. Hopefully it finishes before I go to bed


----------



## HuntingMark1983

really nice deer...great mass...i love those tall G2s and holds the mass all the way up...definately a mature deer....hard to tell on a score but I think I'd of had to let the air out of em...thats me though...you're on the 160+ trip and you know those deer are on those farms so I completely understand the pass but I'm just not use to knowing there are bigger deer than that one anywhere I hunt haha


----------



## MWoody

Working for me but to hard to tell if he's 160" but i would say he's for sure up in the 140's


----------



## bowhunterd68

Boy oh Boy!!! *Strutter*.... In my opinion if I was you and happen to get a shot at that HOSS. I just might be tempted to
send an arrow behind the shoulder, if you know what I mean. But it's all up to you in the end man. I watched it through 
Photobucket, and he looks really *NICEY NICE!* Good luck. Your doing great buddy.

*Dan*.


----------



## Fortyneck

Fullstrutter said:


> Got it uploaded to photobucket because YT was being stubborn!!
> 
> What do you guys think!!?
> 
> 
> I believe this is the 3rd biggest buck I've ever laid eyes on from a treestand


I think he's pretty nice, nice brows, did you have a shot?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Full Rez Youtube vid of the big buck!


----------



## BoneBuster28

Fullstrutter said:


> Full Rez Youtube vid of the big buck!


Pig!!!


----------



## devin1

Hard to say, from behind he looks like a 160", but that pose adds inches. From the side his beams dont look to be over 20" but his tines are great. He is definately over 140" and could easily be 150"


----------



## Timber Hawk

He is a stud. From what I saw I would say 150s.


----------



## Griz34

I would say low to mid 150's.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Nice buck! I would've had a hard time passing him up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireman324

Thats whats up!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

Only way I would pass that deer is if I knew for a fact I had one significantly bigger than him around.


----------



## GreenMonsta88

O mannnnn Scotty, that was easily a 150, and if his RG3&4 are as tall as I think, I would say he's pushing 155+. Littled concerned about main beam length, but it's safe to say he makes up for all of it + more with his length. G2's are super tall and curved and his right brow is like none that I've ever seen. How he hasn't broken that off yet is beyond me, that thing's like 10" LMAO, kansas....that's sh*t is SICK bro! KEEP IT COMING!!! PLEASE!


----------



## huntingnwfl

close enough to 160 to kill and measure. Definately nothing that you would feel bad about killing


----------



## smokecity

Shooter


----------



## shaffer88

Getting closer to sticking one brother

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RayJax

I have zero experience looking at a deer that size!

Good luck tomorrow...looking like things are really picking up!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Watched both videos a few times... I like him!! I think when the time comes you'll make the right choice bro. Good luck today!

Dan.


----------



## Cthuntfish

At that size - whats a couple inches. I would worry less about whether he was a 150 or 160 and just shoot something you're happy with. Thats a great buck - bottom line. If you put the tape to him and he was 147 or 161 - it doesn't take away from him being a fantastic buck. 

Obviously - I'm not an inches guy - but thats a great buck anyway you cut it.


----------



## BradleyP

From what I could see, I would definitely say he's a shooter but 150 vs 160 is hard to tell in that thick stuff.


----------



## Fullstrutter

What a morning so far! I've got deer on 2 sides of me right now, does. 

Just filmed an 80"er...that same scrap rack that came by me at 7 yards yesterday. He put on a show grunting and he even snortwheezed on video! Yep he was on a doe like fly on ****. He stayed 20 yards behind her. Every step she took he took a step. She paused, he would pause. He would grunt every time he started walking again. He came by me at 20 yards and got all that on film. 

It is NICE and cold out, low 20's again this morning. It's perfect out, calm and cold


----------



## Fullstrutter

Beautiful sunrise


----------



## bowhunterd68

Looking good!!

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Medium doe at 30 yards. She's just milling around. Seems very alert. She's upwind tho so it's not because of me. She's been smelling the ground a lot but it's not where I have walked. Buck around maybe?


----------



## bowfool12

Good luck today. That deer was beautiful yesterday! Weather seems to be perfect for a action filled day.


----------



## dandbuck

Fullstrutter said:


> Muck boot woody elite's but the secret is artic shield boot slip-overs! Feet are cash money!


this for me too, but the Muck Woody Armors


----------



## jnutz19

goodluck strutter! that was an awesome buck yesterday hopefully he will come closer today!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Another doe just came by all alone. Lots of deer movement so far


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Where are all the mature bucks at! Those does need tending!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Yeah buddy! I'm starting to feeeeeeel it. Be ready. Just remember as always pick a spot-follow through-and may your first arrow fly true... You got this man. I've just got a good feeling with them doe coming by. Good luck!

Dan.


----------



## Fireman324

Yep its going down Stutt! Enjoy it and soak it all in. Itl be over before you know it....


----------



## NolesFan

Man Strutt how high are you up in that tree? Not sure if its just the angle or what but it looks like you are way up there!  Good luck today and keep us posted!


----------



## deerwhackmaster

NolesFan said:


> Man Strutt how high are you up in that tree? Not sure if its just the angle or what but it looks like you are way up there!  Good luck today and keep us posted!


I was wondering same Thing


----------



## jnutz19

man its killing me season all this picture of those pretty woods. im ready to be in the stand this weekend!! i took a weekend off and its killing me! im ready for thanksgiving get 2 days off work and the most consecutive days of hunting for me all year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sticknstring33

What a beautiful day to spend in a treestand! Keep those bow muscles loose - it's going to happen soon!


----------



## bowhunterd68

deerwhackmaster said:


> I was wondering same Thing


I think it's all in the camera, making it look higher than it really is. Just with my experience.

Dan.


----------



## casador81

Looks like a hillside


----------



## Fullstrutter

Another doe, 35 yards, alone...eating acorns. Gotta be a good thing


----------



## Fullstrutter

NolesFan said:


> Man Strutt how high are you up in that tree? Not sure if its just the angle or what but it looks like you are way up there!  Good luck today and keep us posted!


I'm on a hillside between benches and have shot to both benches above me (20) and below me (30). On my high side, its probably 20ft down, on the low side, 22ish.


----------



## Fullstrutter

sticknstring33 said:


> What a beautiful day to spend in a treestand! Keep those bow muscles loose - it's going to happen soon!


Just drew on that last doe up the hill from me, put the 30 pin on the top of her lungs and held it for 10 seconds...sight picture looked reallll good, pin on hide


----------



## deerwhackmaster

How many more days you there for ?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Yet another doe that came from a direction I haven't seen one come from yet! She's uphill from me and came by on the main trail 15 yards away. 

Wow there are deer moving this morning. 











The plan was to sit dark to dark here today and this is why! :thumbs_up


----------



## Fireman324

Haha! Im ready to hear about something taking a dirt nap!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

deerwhackmaster said:


> How many more days you there for ?


The goal is to get it done by Friday!


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Just drew on that last doe up the hill from me, put the 30 pin on the top of her lungs and held it for 10 seconds...sight picture looked reallll good, pin on hide


should've let 'er fly!


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> should've let 'er fly!


Does are my bait for now! When I get my buck down Jimmy is going to video me taking a doe on film. 

_I will_ get my chance to kill The One I've been waiting for.


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt ur funny brotha! Like the confidence.


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Does are my bait for now! When I get my buck down Jimmy is going to video me taking a doe on film.
> 
> _I will_ get my chance to kill The One I've been waiting for.


oh yea i understand that! its gunna be hard for me to pass a doe this weekend. im just so dang ready to stick something that i cant stand it!! im just ready to sit in the tree after not hunting for 2 weeks. taking these weekends off is not good for my me! its killing me not be able to hunt!!


----------



## flinginairos

With all those does around its bound to happen for you. Stay alert and be ready. You WILL get your chance! Good luck brotha!


----------



## BoneBuster28

flinginairos said:


> With all those does around its bound to happen for you. Stay alert and be ready. You WILL get your chance! Good luck brotha!


This!! It's gotta be comin soon! He has to be around with all those does...


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Strutt ur funny brotha! Like the confidence.


He has had some time to think about how its going to go down. . 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## La Wildman

Before i finish reading anymore of this thread i gotta know.......WHY THE HECK CANT I SEE THE PICTURES?????....I can see the pictures on the first couple pages but none after that.......?????


----------



## Fireman324

Are you logged in?


----------



## La Wildman

fireman324 said:


> are you logged in?


yes !!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I've seen an interesting transformation occur with the leaves in the woods today. There was a hard frost over night so when I walked in and some of the first deer I saw, it was crispy crunchy. Then as the sun rose and warmed the landscape for the last few hours, the frost melted and the then-moistened leaves became soft and quiet! One of the does snuck up on me, didn't see her until she was 40 yards away and closing. Earlier in the morn I could hear them 100 yards away with ease. Now the leaves are drying out and are once again returning to crunchy status. I love hearing a deer before I see it. 

Got to love the observations of an all day rut bowhunter!


----------



## shaffer88

Agreed I like waking in quiet but I want to hear them way before up se them

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntingnwfl

Just be ready all those deer around there has to be afew bucks around. You know how the just come running in with their nose to the ground


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> I've seen an interesting transformation occur with the leaves in the woods today. There was a hard frost over night so when I walked in and some of the first deer I saw, it was crispy crunchy. Then as the sun rose and warmed the landscape for the last few hours, the frost melted and the then-moistened leaves became soft and quiet! One of the does snuck up on me, didn't see her until she was 40 yards away and closing. Earlier in the morn I could hear them 100 yards away with ease. Now the leaves are drying out and are once again returning to crunchy status. I love hearing a deer before I see it.
> 
> Got to love the observations of an all day rut bowhunter!


what i hate is hearing a deer before i see it to and come to find out the its an armadillo!!


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt- what did you bring for lunch today?


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> I've seen an interesting transformation occur with the leaves in the woods today. There was a hard frost over night so when I walked in and some of the first deer I saw, it was crispy crunchy. Then as the sun rose and warmed the landscape for the last few hours, the frost melted and the then-moistened leaves became soft and quiet! One of the does snuck up on me, didn't see her until she was 40 yards away and closing. Earlier in the morn I could hear them 100 yards away with ease. Now the leaves are drying out and are once again returning to crunchy status. I love hearing a deer before I see it.
> 
> Got to love the observations of an all day rut bowhunter!


Love this Strutt, I sat all day yesterday. There is a small tree 20 yards to the west of my stand that had fire orange leaves for the past 3 weeks. It always blocked my view in that direction. Yesterday when I got there, those fire orange leaves were mostly brown, and over the next 11 hours I watched almost 2/3rds of the leaves fall off that tree on that one particular day, now I can see to the west.


----------



## Obsession11

jnutz19 said:


> what i hate is hearing a deer before i see it to and come to find out the its an armadillo!!


Or a damn squirrel.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Fireman324 said:


> Strutt- what did you bring for lunch today?


Food for all day sit includes a banana, bag of trail mix, jack links beef and cheddar snack, a piece of pizza, a PB&J, a cookie, and a 16oz Gatorade


----------



## Obsession11

Sounds like a lunch of a killer to me. Good luck today!


----------



## apollo610

I keep checking in expecting to see 3 or 4 new pages starting with something like "I just connected on a giant!!!"
Stay sharp out there Strut.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Can someone please remind me what the straight line and the bent line represent on the shotgun mic? I cant remember and am not sure what the ideal setting would be for what I'm using it for.


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> Food for all day sit includes a banana, bag of trail mix, jack links beef and cheddar snack, a piece of pizza, a PB&J, a cookie, and a 16oz Gatorade



Awesome! Had to ask as I just ate myself.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Fullstrutter said:


> Can someone please remind me what the straight line and the bent line represent on the shotgun mic? I cant remember and am not sure what the ideal setting would be for what I'm using it for.


i think it is long vs short range recording, i have the same mic and my only two switches are on/off and long/short


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Fullstrutter said:


> Can someone please remind me what the straight line and the bent line represent on the shotgun mic? I cant remember and am not sure what the ideal setting would be for what I'm using it for.



This switch is the low-cut filter or bass roll off, which filters the low frequencies to help cut out rumbles, handling noise, some wind noise and any other unnecessary bass frequencies. The straight line means the bass filter is not active, and the bent line means the bass filter is active


----------



## Fireman324

Does it have something to do with the different barrels you can switch between?
I just looked up the 990 and it said something about being able to switch between Narrow and Wider..


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Fullstrutter said:


> Just drew on that last doe up the hill from me, put the 30 pin on the top of her lungs and held it for 10 seconds...sight picture looked reallll good, pin on hide


Big fan of this. An absolute must when ur hunting for consecutive days/all day. Keep up that A game. Nicely done so far


----------



## jnutz19

Obsession11 said:


> Or a damn squirrel.


x2 they suck just as bad


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Food for all day sit includes a banana, bag of trail mix, jack links beef and cheddar snack, a piece of pizza, a PB&J, a cookie, and a 16oz Gatorade


lunch of champions!!


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Sounds like a man vs. food lunch type challenge


----------



## bowhunterd68

Hey Strutter! Pork Chopper is correct about the mic.

Dan.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

bowhunterd68 said:


> Hey Strutter! Pork Chopper is correct about the mic.
> 
> Dan.


I'll admit I cheated by looking it up...The internet is never wrong right?! Haha...Seriously though, I knew it had to do with a filter but could not remember which was which so I wanted to make sure before I spat something off and cause Struts audio to be less than desirable or what he expected....I suppose an easy way to remember is that the straight line is going to allow the sound to come STRAIGHTt in (like that 160" GIANT Strut is after will do....HOPEFULLY) and the bent line forces that sound through the filter which slightly alters it. I just hope Strut sees this in time before he has his next video opp. so he has what he thinks is the best setting for his setup.


----------



## flinginairos

Pork_Chopper said:


> This switch is the low-cut filter or bass roll off, which filters the low frequencies to help cut out rumbles, handling noise, some wind noise and any other unnecessary bass frequencies. The straight line means the bass filter is not active, and the bent line means the bass filter is active


This is the correct answer. Leave it right where its at Strutt. Thats what I use and my Azden and it works great!


----------



## nyhunt79

flinginairos said:


> This is the correct answer. Leave it right where its at Strutt. Thats what I use and my Azden and it works great!


Well it's off right now. Wouldn't he want it on to cut wind noise and such?


----------



## Fireman324

Thats what i was thinkn NYHUNT


----------



## Pork_Chopper

nyhunt79 said:


> Well it's off right now. Wouldn't he want it on to cut wind noise and such?


Probably leaves it off until he is ready to film to conserve battery life. The filter setting only applies when the mic. is actually turned on right before you hit record.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Thanks for the info porkchopper and everyone else! So im gathering, to filter the wind noise and any sounds from my fingers working the cam or zoom, I want the filter on when recording right?

Been slow since mid morning...nothing for the last few hours, no midday activity. 

Should get rowdy again starting in an hour or two.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Fullstrutter said:


> Thanks for the info porkchopper and everyone else! So im gathering, to filter the wind noise and any sounds from my fingers working the cam or zoom, I want the filter on when recording right?
> 
> Been slow since mid morning...nothing for the last few hours, no midday activity.
> 
> Should get rowdy again starting in an hour or two.


You are correct sir. You may want to test the effect this has on your audio...Not sure what it will do to your voice commentary when you are whispering or talking when the deer are coming around.


----------



## bishjr

Seems like any day could be the lucky day for you. That big 9 you passed would of been shot in a heartbeat! How do you get yourself to pass bucks like that?


----------



## Fullstrutter

bishjr said:


> Seems like any day could be the lucky day for you. That big 9 you passed would of been shot in a heartbeat! How do you get yourself to pass bucks like that?


Got to pass the great bucks if you want to kill a giant!


----------



## kspseshooter

Very true statement right there strut


----------



## hoytjeeper

For just about anything you want it on ie the bent one. I personally run my camera for work with it on all the time.



Fullstrutter said:


> Thanks for the info porkchopper and everyone else! So im gathering, to filter the wind noise and any sounds from my fingers working the cam or zoom, I want the filter on when recording right?
> 
> Been slow since mid morning...nothing for the last few hours, no midday activity.
> 
> Should get rowdy again starting in an hour or two.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just got a GREAT video of a beautiful 10 pointer!! Definitely pope and young! 35 yards up the hill...passed him!


----------



## sticknstring33

At the beginning you said 160" the first week, what's your bottom line for the 2nd week of hunting? Was that 145" 8pt a few days ago in bowrange? I think it's about to bust loose in the next few days.


----------



## jnutz19

Hey strutter. Where did you get your Panasonic camcorder?


----------



## Fullstrutter

sticknstring33 said:


> At the beginning you said 160" the first week, what's your bottom line for the 2nd week of hunting? Was that 145" 8pt a few days ago in bowrange? I think it's about to bust loose in the next few days.


Definitely had a pin for the 145" the other day. It's really all gonna depend on the situation. If it's a mature buck and he's got good mass and a big body and I can get video of him and/or the shot...I'll shoot a 140-150" plus buck anytime moving forward. But I also would easily pass a 140's buck if he's young. 

Think the 10 (might have been an 11) that I just filmed was only 2.5! Maybe 3.5. He woulda scored in the low 130's I believe. 

Time to power up!


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> Hey strutter. Where did you get your Panasonic camcorder?


eBay


----------



## Fireman324

Haha! You only got 2 hrs left you will be up all night


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> eBay


thanks. im tryin to decide what new camcorder i want to buy. what made you go with that one?


----------



## Timber Hawk

I'm headed to kansas on Thursday. good luck FS.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Huge buck down below me!!!


----------



## Robertoski

COME ON MANNNN!!! Get him!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully a shooter! Get him strut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXGrown

Down or DOWN????


----------



## Fortyneck

Thwack!!!


----------



## shaffer88

TXGrown said:


> Down or DOWN????


X2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jnutz19

shaffer88 said:


> X2
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


x3!


----------



## NolesFan

Fullstrutter said:


> Huge buck down below me!!!


Get it done!


----------



## kstatemallards

I think he meant down but hoping to be DOWN!


----------



## Fireman324

Holy chit I just checked my phone!!!! Come on baby!!!!! BBD!!!!!! Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## Fireman324

Get some video!!!!


----------



## powell7db

Fullstrutter said:


> Huge buck down below me!!!


well there goes my night, gonna be waiting by the computer all night for updates!


----------



## 22Mag

Ahhh! The suspense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

kstatemallards said:


> I think he meant down but hoping to be DOWN!


Assumed, but you know what that means. . Gl strutter

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikecs4life

36 minutes and no update!! AGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Bgargasz

Yikes! Come on!!


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Glock1722

This is killing me!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricky12

Update!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

He's on a bench, probably meant it was below him on the lower bench. Since he hasn't posted in a while he's probably having to wait for a shot.


----------



## huntingnwfl

Must be good. Aint heard from him in awhile he usually lets us know what happened after the deer have passed


----------



## kstatemallards

huntingnwfl said:


> Must be good. Aint heard from him in awhile he usually lets us know what happened after the deer have passed


I'm pretty sure he would have posted if he shot a deer.


----------



## hoytjeeper

I dont know how he does all the posts with deer around and trying to get video and hunt all at the same time. Always seems to happen so quick to me. There is no way I would be updating with a big buck in sight. But great for us sitting at work! Keep up the great work FS!


----------



## Huntin Hard

hoytjeeper said:


> I dont know how he does all the posts with deer around and trying to get video and hunt all at the same time. Always seems to happen so quick to me. There is no way I would be updating with a big buck in sight. But great for us sitting at work! Keep up the great work FS!


X2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireman324

It doesnt take very long to type that in and let it post while the phone is in you pocket still on.... Like anything else, a guy just makes it happen.


----------



## doublelung92

kstatemallards said:


> I'm pretty sure he would have posted if he shot a deer.


Last year he posted that he shot one and never found it. Maybe he's trying to avoid the dreaded at curse.


----------



## Fortyneck

doublelung92 said:


> Last year he posted that he shot one and never found it. Maybe he's trying to avoid the dreaded at curse.


Good point.


----------



## xcr 1.5

Really wanna know whats happening... hopefully he's at full draw right now


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

xcr 1.5 said:


> Really wanna know whats happening... hopefully he's at full draw right now


Shooting light ended over 40 minutes ago, hopefully he's on a blood trail.


----------



## Griz34

xcr 1.5 said:


> Really wanna know whats happening... hopefully he's at full draw right now


I hope not, it's really dark right now.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Shooting light ended over 40 minutes ago, hopefully he's on a blood trail.


That's what I was just about to say. Good luck strut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsites9

as good as he is about updating, I doubt he's made a shot...but I'm hoping otherwise!


----------



## RackAttak

Interesting


----------



## hoytjeeper

He has typically been going and getting dinner before updating once down from the tree. I would say he probably did not shoot but hopefully got some great video and will be uploading it once he is done with dinner


----------



## Fortyneck

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Shooting light ended over 40 minutes ago, hopefully he's on a blood trail.





bsites9 said:


> as good as he is about updating, I doubt he's made a shot...but I'm hoping otherwise!


Maybe he shot, maybe not, could go either way I think he would be a bit more patient about waiting if he did take a shot,

either way he had to pack his stuff up and if he didn't take a shot he's probably waiting till he can post pics and video of the day's hunt. :noidea:

Mere speculation...




hoytjeeper said:


> He has typically been going and getting dinner before updating once down from the tree. I would say he probably did not shoot but hopefully got some great video and will be uploading it once he is done with dinner


Ya beat me to it.


----------



## basspro05

If you can build this much suspense over an Internet forum you need a TV show, props brother props!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm back at camp!! I didn't get a shot! What a beast! I never really saw the rack, he was moving and it was thick, he was about 90 yards away down below me on the bench below down the ridge. First thing I saw was a MASSIVE BLACK body biggest deer I've seen all week. I instantly was in emergent status reaching for grunt tube and binos. I snortwheezed him, followed by an urrp. Then I threw the binos up to look at the patches of brush openings I had in front of him...he never showed in any of them! I think when I grunted at him he came closer to the incline down to the lower bench thus effectively going out of my view too close to the hill/on the incline between me and him. I could still hear him walking so I can called and grunted a short urppp again. HE RESPONDED with the deepest gutteral grunt I've ever heard. URRRRPP!! 

It came from 30-50 yards in front of where I originally saw him and closer to me...he was heading up the hill. But I couldn't hear him walking it was thick between me and him and he was still ~75 yards away from me. It was then that I reached for my cell and posted big buck below me! While I was waiting for him to make his move. Unfortunately...the move wasn't in my direction because I never heard or saw him again. I was super bummed...that was a giant bodied deer. You know that black colored body when you see it. That's the first one I saw all week that big. 

I'm getting closer!!

I'm uploading video to youtube right now, both of the buck at first light that snortwheezed and also of the awesome encounter that I had with the 11 pointer late this afternoon. 

Going to eat dinner now, but I had to update you guys before eating because I didn't want to leave yall hanging with the big buck post!


StRUt OuT


----------



## Huntin Hard

basspro05 said:


> If you can build this much suspense over an Internet forum you need a TV show, props brother props!


Exactly! This is the type of hunting I would really enjoy watching not some of the fake hunting on it. If everyone hunted like strutter then hunting on tv wouldn't have a bad name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterd68

You did well Strutter. Get some rest and let's do it again tomorrow.

Dan.


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> I'm back at camp!! I didn't get a shot! What a beast! I never really saw the rack, he was moving and it was thick, he was about 90 yards away down below me on the bench below down the ridge. First thing I saw was a MASSIVE BLACK body biggest deer I've seen all week. I instantly was in emergent status reaching for grunt tube and binos. I snortwheezed him, followed by an urrp. Then I threw the binos up to look at the patches of brush openings I had in front of him...he never showed in any of them! I think when I grunted at him he came closer to the incline down to the lower bench thus effectively going out of my view too close to the hill/on the incline between me and him. I could still hear him walking so I can called and grunted a short urppp again. HE RESPONDED with the deepest gutteral grunt I've ever heard. URRRRPP!!
> 
> It came from 30-50 yards in front of where I originally saw him and closer to me...he was heading up the hill. But I couldn't hear him walking it was thick between me and him and he was still ~75 yards away from me. It was then that I reached for my cell and posted big buck below me! While I was waiting for him to make his move. Unfortunately...the move wasn't in my direction because I never heard or saw him again. I was super bummed...that was a giant bodied deer. You know that black colored body when you see it. That's the first one I saw all week that big.
> 
> I'm getting closer!!
> 
> I'm uploading video to youtube right now, both of the buck at first light that snortwheezed and also of the awesome encounter that I had with the 11 pointer late this afternoon.
> 
> Going to eat dinner now, but I had to update you guys before eating because I didn't want to leave yall hanging with the big buck post!
> 
> 
> StRUt OuT


Damn strutter that sounded awesome! hate that you didn't get a shot of at him but there is always tomorrow. 

Awesome story too. I love the grunts during the story....awesome story telling lol


----------



## MWoody

Love the excitement i get every time i get on to this thread......hope tomorrow is the day the magic happens for you!!!


----------



## Glock1722

Man drama!! LOL!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntnfishnut

Glock1722 said:


> Man drama!! LOL!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


As the Deer Fall

I love it!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Here's the buck that came by at first light tending the doe!!

The snortwheeze was a first for me and I felt blessed to see such awesome whitetail behavior up close, and to get it on video too!


----------



## Quartermoons

Another great video. Do you carry a can call with you? I know they are only 8 bucks and sold at Wal-Mart, but this time of year I'd rather forget my binos that it. Had tremendous success at 125 yards or closer, imagine with the wind out there, some days 30 would be too far to be effective. I've gotten to the point that it is my first go to call and then I'll try the aggressive stuff if that didn't work.


----------



## Matt W.

This thread has been awesome! I look forward to it everyday!


----------



## jnutz19

that sure was a big body deer for such a small rack


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> that sure was a big body deer for such a small rack


Agree!! I have no clue how/why his rack was 75" or whatever...he looks like he would dress 175lbs! Seen him a few times now. 

What'd you think of that snort wheeze!? 

I just keep replaying that segment of the clip! So freakin cool. I don't know why he did it either. I hadn't made a peep, there was no other bucks around that I knew of, and I had no scents out. Perhaps he smelled another buck that I never heard or saw. BUt more realistically...I think he was talking to the doe that was ~25 yards out in front of him. That's what he was staring at so intently the whole time on video. I think he was saying something to her, not sure what, perhaps "don't think about going too far or too fast" along those lines. It was a very subdued and pretty quiet snortwheeze. Outside of ~40 yards I doubt it would have been picked up even by my external mic. It was intended to be a short range communication to that doe...I really believe that..I wonder why/what it meant. I always thought it was aggressive/posturing behavior/communication between bucks.


----------



## Fireman324

That deer did some kewl stuff in my eyes..... 1. His ears were moving around like radar dishes. So kewl. 
2. Snort Weeze. Thats awesome and ive never heard it in person. 
3. His grunting is nice to hear. It was subtle as you mentioned about the weeze Strutt. 
4. He licked his junk!!!! My favorite part! 

Well done Strutt! Your always bringn something new to the table. Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Fireman324 said:


> That deer did some kewl stuff in my eyes..... 1. His ears were moving around like radar dishes. So kewl.


You're right, I also thought that was super cool! Love watching deer behavior!


Here is the P&Y 11 pointer that I filmed this evening!! Thoughts on score?









I am having a BLAST sharing this adventure with you all, especially the new live video addition for this year!!


----------



## Bk123

Thank you for this fs.


----------



## Fireman324

AWESOME VID!!! Well done brotha


----------



## sticknstring33

Awesome vids man! Quality from day 1 til now is night and day. Great addition for sure - you've got it mastered now - keep it up! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> You're right, I also thought that was super cool! Love watching deer behavior!
> 
> 
> Here is the P&Y 11 pointer that I filmed this evening!! Thoughts on score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a BLAST sharing this adventure with you all, especially the new live video addition for this year!!


120" net


----------



## broadheadnut

nice grunt call scottie!


----------



## Fullstrutter

sticknstring33 said:


> Awesome vids man! Quality from day 1 til now is night and day. Great addition for sure - you've got it mastered now - keep it up! Good luck tomorrow!


Thanks brotha! I've learned a TON about videoing just via observing my results and practicing since I started on day 1! Definitely learning a lot about how to create better video clips. What it took was watching them on the computer after creating them in the woods...seeing what I did and whether it looked good or not...remembering how to do it differently/better for the next time. Lots of little things like starting the recording before being zoomed in, slowly zooming in, panning slowly, zooming back out before ending clip, and lots more! Your guys suggestions have accelerated the learning curve as well. 

Tomorrow morning I'm headed back to the same set that I hunted all day today. I'm going to set there again dark to dark tomorrow. I saw 6 does and 3 bucks today, and one was confirmed 125+ and the other I think was even bigger although I can't confirm that. 

I'm getting closer. It's just a matter of time...the Deer Gods are bound to smile upon me sooner or later. When it happens, I will be ready and waiting.


----------



## Fullstrutter

broadheadnut said:


> nice grunt call scottie!


Haha thanks for the hookup Yuengling Brother!!


----------



## broadheadnut

no problem man! i got mine in my truck, just wish i could find the activity you have! 



Fullstrutter said:


> Haha thanks for the hookup Yuengling Brother!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Nice videos FS. You're doing GREAT! Good luck tomorrow.

Dan.


----------



## doublelung92

Awesome videos strut. Idk if anyone has already said this or not but do you plan on doing a video of the whole hunt in one?


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Agree!! I have no clue how/why his rack was 75" or whatever...he looks like he would dress 175lbs! Seen him a few times now.
> 
> What'd you think of that snort wheeze!?
> 
> I just keep replaying that segment of the clip! So freakin cool. I don't know why he did it either. I hadn't made a peep, there was no other bucks around that I knew of, and I had no scents out. Perhaps he smelled another buck that I never heard or saw. BUt more realistically...I think he was talking to the doe that was ~25 yards out in front of him. That's what he was staring at so intently the whole time on video. I think he was saying something to her, not sure what, perhaps "don't think about going too far or too fast" along those lines. It was a very subdued and pretty quiet snortwheeze. Outside of ~40 yards I doubt it would have been picked up even by my external mic. It was intended to be a short range communication to that doe...I really believe that..I wonder why/what it meant. I always thought it was aggressive/posturing behavior/communication between bucks.


yea that snortwheeze was pretty cool!! ive never heard a buck do it before and I sure would like to hear it in person! big daddy was probably right on the other side of some trees that you couldn't see lol


----------



## GreenMonsta88

doublelung92 said:


> Awesome videos strut. Idk if anyone has already said this or not but do you plan on doing a video of the whole hunt in one?


X2!!!!! Massive amount of effort but if you land a giant then I think it's a must. Solocam pro resume status!


----------



## jnutz19

another awesome video strutter!!

what made you decide on the Panasonic camcorder?


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Fullstrutter said:


> Got it uploaded to photobucket because YT was being stubborn!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think!!?
> 
> 
> I believe this is the 3rd biggest buck I've ever laid eyes on from a treestand


160 is a big stretch for the antler you can see in the video... looks to be low 150's at the absolute most and I would say high 140's is all I saw... great G1's and G2's... beams looked short and the G3's as well... average to slightly above average inside spread... probably average mass too... 



Fullstrutter said:


> You're right, I also thought that was super cool! Love watching deer behavior!
> 
> 
> Here is the P&Y 11 pointer that I filmed this evening!! Thoughts on score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a BLAST sharing this adventure with you all, especially the new live video addition for this year!!


let that deer walk for 2 years and see what you get... most 2 year old 10 pointers will score 125 or better, he's no different... everything on him screams don't shoot me until 2014.

you want to hold out for one of these guys right here... even with the busted G3, he'll gross close to 170 NT... would be a 180 or so had he not been broken. Have seen him 4 times from the stand this weekend... all at 250+ and not responsive to calling...


----------



## shaffer88

I believe if you give that 11 pointer on the video two years your won't regret that one at shook god luck this am

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gruen99sg

Good morning Scott 
I am really enjoying your thread Scott 
Good luck sir and I'll talk to you soon. 

Steve


Steve Gruenwald 
www.stevearcheryarrows.com
815-830-2191


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm up and at em. Gonna see a big one today. Will he be close enough to kill?


----------



## kda082

Good luck man. Sucking down some coffee and i'm off to the stand. Saw a couple big boys on there feet yesterday, but couldn't get them to cut the distance. Hoping for better today.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck this am strutter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireman324

Get em Strutt! Weare all pulling for ya


----------



## ricky12

Good luck today.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Didn't jump any deer the whole half mile back into the farm. Been in the tree for about 40 mins...already had a small buck browse by on the upper hill trail!! he came by about 15 mins ago and could barely see him even in the Leupold's. Was able to make out a basket rack frame of white antler in the grey pre-dawn twilight.


----------



## apollo610

Catching up from yesterday afternoon.
Awesome video man!! 
Good luck this morning hope this is the day.


----------



## Fireman324

Sweet


----------



## shaffer88

Saw the beer reference earlier my uncle takes a drive once every three months to florida. Just for the








Love the beer heres to you brother

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Omg!!! Giant!!!


----------



## fullerb

Go get him!!! Good luck


----------



## shaffer88

Lay him down

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yelton720

Good luck.. hope you get a shot!!


----------



## JF88

Let the elite and grim reapers eat scott! Your due buddy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dixie07

This is absolutely killing me being at work today. Luckily I have Thur, Fri and Sat off. I have reports from here and several of my buddies telling me it is already an awesome day in the deer woods. It's on!!!


----------



## downabuck

dead giant? run away giant? .... One my toes!


----------



## lennyzrx

Matt W. said:


> This thread has been awesome! I look forward to it everyday!


yep! +1


----------



## HuntingMark1983

CRAP I really had to check this thread right as you type OMG Giant!!! Now I wont get any work done


----------



## RobbyE

This is gonna kill me. I have to leave for a meeting in a few minutes.


----------



## trailinone

I hope your adrenaline is flowing so hard from the release that you can't type right now. Good luck Strutter.


----------



## b2sandshee

Goodluck strutter! Put him down!


----------



## Fullstrutter

He was right on the corner of the hillside to the SE dangit he came by my set 75 yards away I couldn't see him it was too thick. I knew it was a buck though by the excitement in his footsteps...know what I mean?

He was heading parallel to me behind my set, must have come from down the hill. Finally l saw movement and threw the binos up and freaked out, BIGGG 10+ bunch of tines and wide and tall!!! I went right for some can calls, he didnt pay any attention! I switched to a snortwheeze and a couple grunts, nothing. He was already around the corner and heading towards the doe bedding area. 

I could hear the excitement in his footsteps he was on a mission to that doe bedding area. I did see his nose to the ground...I'm hoping he was scent trailing a hot doe. 

Hope he comes back! DEFINITE shooter!


----------



## Fireman324

Hellz yes!


----------



## kyswitchback

Fullstrutter said:


> Omg!!! Giant!!!


So much for getting any work done today!!! He'll be back strut...


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> He was right on the corner of the hillside to the SE dangit he came by my set 75 yards away I couldn't see him it was too thick. I knew it was a buck though by the excitement in his footsteps...know what I mean?
> 
> He was heading parallel to me behind my set, must have come from down the hill. Finally l saw movement and threw the binos up and freaked out, BIGGG 10+ bunch of tines and wide and tall!!! I went right for some can calls, he didnt pay any attention! I switched to a snortwheeze and a couple grunts, nothing. He was already around the corner and heading towards the doe bedding area.
> 
> I could hear the excitement in his footsteps he was on a mission to that doe bedding area. I did see his nose to the ground...I'm hoping he was scent trailing a hot doe.
> 
> Hope he comes back! DEFINITE shooter!


awesome strutter!! hopefully he comes back by for you! did you get any pics or videos of him?


----------



## Chromedog

I simply just enjoy this thread. Thanks for doing!


----------



## bishjr

Fullstrutter said:


> Got to pass the great bucks if you want to kill a giant!


Oh dont worry, I get that. I just couldnt bring myself to pass a mid 140" deer like that, then again I hunt public land.  If he walks, he will be shot as most guys including myself call that a quality buck.

BTW with the Giant Buck comment, my production today went way down. lol


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a pretty doe come by eating acorns at 30 yards, got some good video of her. She heading down the hill from my bench to the one below. Deer moving


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully he comes back! Get him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnfishnut

Hopefully one of his ladies will take him on a stroll past your stand soon


----------



## young7.3

Do you have any doe estrous out?

Sent from Prestige Worldwide headquarters!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Got 3 does down below me, a welcome sight, haven't seen anything since the big one.


----------



## hawgsalot

try a little rattling when it gets slow, does come as well as bucks. I promise this is something very effective in the area your in.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I feel like I just man'd up


----------



## Fireman324

Haha!


----------



## fullerb

Your the man it's going to happen.


----------



## jnutz19

that makes me hungry!


----------



## casador81

Just watch out for sasquatch


----------



## DeerHuntin79923

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

casador81 said:


> Just watch out for sasquatch


They would be renamed Grim Reaper Squatch Specials :wink:


----------



## LaMedic

Well I'm glad it's a tame day on the bambulance... Cause after reading the whole thread I'm hooked. Good luck on the a buck! I enjoy the updates and videos, you make it easier to keep my sanity while "working" haha.

Erick


GEAUX Tigers!


----------



## Matt G

So what are your thoughts about moving into the thick stuff for tomorrow and setting up in the doe bedding area? Awesome thread as always.


----------



## Fireman324

Its deader than a hammer for me right now.


----------



## Baz59

Have you killed deer with the specials? I killed a xouple turkeys with them and had some mass carnage.


----------



## outdrsman11

Have you done any dragging with a scent wick? With all the nose to ground action you're seeing I would think you'd have some luck with that. Keep at em, good reads. I start my vacation tomorrow so I will be reading on stand as I did last year.


----------



## casador81

Those whitetail specials have been known to take out Osceolas


----------



## Fullstrutter

Matt G said:


> So what are your thoughts about moving into the thick stuff for tomorrow and setting up in the doe bedding area? Awesome thread as always.


Wind swirls too much to hunt it effectively, and dont have a hang on stand anyways


----------



## Fullstrutter

Baz59 said:


> Have you killed deer with the specials? I killed a xouple turkeys with them and had some mass carnage.


Nope just one big Osceola this Spring...ripped him open he went 10 yards. Hoping I get to see what they do on a big buck here soon. 

It's been slow since the does, little warm this afternoon.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Baz59 said:


> Have you killed deer with the specials? I killed a xouple turkeys with them and had some mass carnage.


Nope just one big Osceola this Spring...ripped him open he went 10 yards. Hoping I get to see what they do on a big buck here soon. 

It's been slow since the does, little warm this afternoon.


----------



## sticknstring33

I think a LW or Summit climber is on tap for Jimmy in the offseason!

I don't know how wide the funnels you're hunting are, but what about doing some hinging this winter to tighten them up a bit? I don't know the ownership/lease situation so this may not be permissable, but it would nice to get some of those cruisers in range if you're able to! Chainsaw work is almost fun as hunting imo. But lets not get too far ahead of ourselves - you still have a lot of time to seal the deal!


----------



## casador81

Great point sticknstring33!! I use a similar tactic up here in Connecticut. We have some gnarly mountain laurel patches that are extremely thick. During the summer, I turn to an old friend, my machete!! Creating corridors for these deer works great. They will almost always choose the path of least resistance. I've also dragged dead falls to "corral" the deer closer to my stand.


----------



## LaMedic

Any interesting updates?


GEAUX Tigers!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Nice afternoon on the ridge. 










Can anyone find the little black and white woodpecker? Hint south-central in photo, doubt anyone will see it he's a small thing and not that close


----------



## jnutz19

couldnt find the woodpecker but sure are some pretty woods.


----------



## sako

I see it, it's a female.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Straight in front of you on that thin tree about 12-15 feet from the ground.


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's starting to feel right, should be deer o clock starting any time. Should see movement in the next half hour if it's anything like yesterday


----------



## Glock1722

How in the HELL am I supposed to get ANY work done with Strutter and his posts just waiting on the internet for me to check!!


----------



## jnutz19

Glock1722 said:


> How in the HELL am I supposed to get ANY work done with Strutter and his posts just waiting on the internet for me to check!!


x2!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Glock1722 said:


> How in the HELL am I supposed to get ANY work done with Strutter and his posts just waiting on the internet for me to check!!


X3!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

X4. BBD tonight.


----------



## Fullstrutter

An army chopper with dual helos just flew by overhead...wow that thing sounded BADAZZ!


----------



## LaMedic

Good ol Chinook(sp?) 


GEAUX Tigers!


----------



## jnutz19

Thats awesome! those things are so cool and sound pretty awesome flying through the air


----------



## 22Mag

Those ****hooks are cool when they pick you up off a mountain only!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groundchecker

Just read all 32 pages. Good luck and I will keep checking back.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I hear something approaching...almost last light..


----------



## Cthuntfish

and?


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> I hear something approaching...almost last light..


it better hurry up whatever it is!!


----------



## Featherbuster

Woodpecker rt below crotch in tree straight out and a little left center 15 feet off ground lol good luck great thread


----------



## sekbowmadness

You're gonna give us all ulsers if ya keep doing this everynight strut!


----------



## jnutz19

Featherbuster said:


> Woodpecker rt below crotch in tree straight out and a little left center 15 feet off ground lol good luck great thread


I still cant find it!!


----------



## LaMedic

jnutz19 said:


> I still cant find it!!


I gave up haha I saw something white on a tree and decided that HAS to be it or else I would have say there for another 2 hours


----------



## Fireman324

I seen one of those choppers the other day! Bad Ass!!!! Good luck should be crunch time!!!


----------



## RUN-N-LATE

Really enjoy this tread, Just hope strutter's BOSS don't make him go to work...................


----------



## Fullstrutter

Whatever it was it moved off and didn't come by me. Another all day sit, that's 4 straight days in a row dark to dark. I'm determined to kill a giant and I will continue hunting all day everyday until I'm forced to leave!

Heading over to Jimmy's parents for lasagna night!


----------



## LaMedic

Ohhhhhh that sounds good... Good luck on the monster!


----------



## jayc1471

How many cell batteries do you take to the stand with you Strutter? LOL.... Look forward to your threads come this time of year - keep up the great work man


----------



## Kramer588

So this Jimmy fella, how old is he and what does he do for a living? and I'm sure you have said it, but what do you do for an occupation?


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

The time will come, and it sounds like you are determined to stick with it until then. Good luck.


----------



## doublelung92

Kramer588 said:


> So this Jimmy fella, how old is he and what does he do for a living? and I'm sure you have said it, but what do you do for an occupation?


x2 how about a little background on this whole thing?


----------



## bobbie

congrats


----------



## sekbowmadness

bobbie said:


> congrats


Huh??


----------



## LaMedic

sekbowmadness said:


> Huh??


Dunno


----------



## shaffer88

bobbie said:


> congrats


Guessing he saw first post only?. . Get the post count up

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhunterd68

Kramer588 said:


> So this Jimmy fella, how old is he and what does he do for a living? and I'm sure you have said it, but what do you do for an occupation?


Kinda asked this at the beginning of the thread but never got an answer. Lol.

Dan.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

bowhunterd68 said:


> Kinda asked this at the beginning of the thread but never got an answer. Lol.
> 
> Dan.




:ninja:


----------



## Kramer588

bowhunterd68 said:


> Kinda asked this at the beginning of the thread but never got an answer. Lol.
> 
> Dan.


I have been following this thread for the past 3 years and just feel a little in the dark on the whole situation, wondering how you got hooked up with Jimmy and what the two of you do the rest of the year when your not chasing slop bucks?


----------



## Fullstrutter

jayc1471 said:


> How many cell batteries do you take to the stand with you Strutter? LOL.... Look forward to your threads come this time of year - keep up the great work man


LOL great question. Two stock ones (1480 NiMH each) and one aftermarket jumbo (3400 NiMH). I burn through almost all of them by the end of an all day sit (games, posting, texting, surfing AT, etc).


----------



## Fullstrutter

Kramer588 said:


> So this Jimmy fella, how old is he and what does he do for a living? and I'm sure you have said it, but what do you do for an occupation?


He drinks whiskey :wink:

Honestly, he prefers to keep it on the downlow


----------



## Fullstrutter

doublelung92 said:


> x2 how about a little background on this whole thing?


What do you want to know?


----------



## Fullstrutter

bobbie said:


> congrats


Fail :doh:


----------



## buzzman2

Kramer588 said:


> I have been following this thread for the past 3 years and just feel a little in the dark on the whole situation, wondering how you got hooked up with Jimmy and what the two of you do the rest of the year when your not chasing slop bucks?


Me too. Is this an outfitted hunt?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Kramer588 said:


> I have been following this thread for the past 3 years and just feel a little in the dark on the whole situation, wondering how you got hooked up with Jimmy and what the two of you do the rest of the year when your not chasing slop bucks?


I met Jimmy on AT in the Fall of 2009. Search my started threads and you'll see how. He gave me a call and the rest is history!


----------



## sekbowmadness

What do you do for a living strut?


----------



## Fullstrutter

sekbowmadness said:


> What do you do for a living strut?


I work for a laboratory in lab operations


----------



## Fullstrutter

buzzman2 said:


> Me too. Is this an outfitted hunt?


Nope, just hunting with a buddy


----------



## basspro05

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1060525

Search his history, looks like he just asked for someone to contact him about leasing some land, anything more than that, i really don't blame him for keeping low key. Trust me, in Kansas it can get ruthless. I know people who have talked about their leases or spots, only to have "good" friends go and try and outpay them or steal their spots from them. 

I am just as curious as everyone else, but its truly none of my business if he decides not to tell it.

I would imagine a lot of people are probably thinking, must be rich, must be nice etc...but its obvious this dude hunts hard. I know a lot of guys who complain about hunting time and having to work and having too many obligations to get hunting time, but when they do, they sit in stand for 2 hours and call it quits. Strutt has been in stand every second he possibly could. No matter what his situation, atleast he goes hard!


----------



## Fortyneck

Fullstrutter said:


> LOL great question. Two stock ones (1480 NiMH each) and one aftermarket jumbo (3400 NiMH). I burn through almost all of them by the end of an all day sit (games, posting, texting, surfing AT, etc).


Have you ever considered a photovoltaic phone/battery charging accessories?


----------



## Huntin Hard

basspro05 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1060525
> 
> Search his history, looks like he just asked for someone to contact him about leasing some land, anything more than that, i really don't blame him for keeping low key. Trust me, in Kansas it can get ruthless. I know people who have talked about their leases or spots, only to have "good" friends go and try and outpay them or steal their spots from them.
> 
> I am just as curious as everyone else, but its truly none of my business if he decides not to tell it.
> 
> I would imagine a lot of people are probably thinking, must be rich, must be nice etc...but its obvious this dude hunts hard. I know a lot of guys who complain about hunting time and having to work and having too many obligations to get hunting time, but when they do, they sit in stand for 2 hours and call it quits. Strutt has been in stand every second he possibly could. No matter what his situation, atleast he goes hard!


X2! That's my exact thoughts. It's none of my business. If he pays for land or if he doesn't, it doesn't matter to me. I enjoy reading his thread so that's what I'm here for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sekbowmadness

Fullstrutter said:


> I work for a laboratory in lab operations


Cool deal man! What part of Florida do you live in. My wife has some family in Florida and her grandparents own some condos there as well. 

Thats cool you got hooked up with on AT with the hunting spots, money or no money. People will find out that its not all about the money to make a great friendship and hunting buddys. 

Im pretty decent friends with Aaron Hastings ( professional bass angler) and ive had him come down to SE Kansas with his father in law to bow hunt with me for a week, never considered asking for a dime. They both killed 140 to 150" deer. Just the fun to have a "camp" style attitude and friends to share it with is almost as fun as the draw and release for me. 

Im the only one who bowhunts in my family so im always looking for a buddy to hunt with to kind of feed off eachothers drive and experiense. Keep that in mind if you want to see some new terrain or want to take your brother or lady friend out. Pm me if you want more info.... Gotta watch the land sharks...


----------



## Kramer588

I don't need to or want to know the details of the whole arrangement, just more curious if it was a family thing, a friend of a friend of a friend or just met here on AT and worked out whatever they though was good for them. I get bored at work wishing i was the one in Kansas and not stuck working at an ag co-op, and i really like following along and seeing what Kansas has in store for a die hard whitetail hunter!


----------



## Fireman324

I hope he gets rewared for his "DIE HARD WORK ETHIC"

Dude is insane!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Now that we are past all that. Go get em in the morn

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Check 1

Fullstrutter said:


> I work for a laboratory in lab operations


As usual, Scott is being modest. He holds degrees in molecular biology and genetics and works at a high complexity cancer genetics laboratory. He also has a near photographic memory but despite his gifts, he lives and works for his time in the woods. First pictures of him where he grew up at one of our favorite family stands was at 4 years old. He is a 13th generation New Englander who holds the family records for deer, turkey and elk despite only being in his late 20's. If he spent as much time and effort in work, he would be well off but he is a working American like most who follow his posts. He saves his dollars and his time off all year for this hunt and is blessed to have a "significant other" and family who love his passion for hunting whitetails. It has been our pleasure to watch Scott develop into the person he is and see him share these hunts with all of you over the last 3 years through his threads on AT. You are right about that work ethic...he totally focused year-round on learning and getting better in the skills needed to harvest a true Kansas giant. Like most who read this, we who know Scott best are just as enthralled and on the edge of our seats hitting the "refresh button" as often as work allows. Scott: Mom & I wish you the best and hope you enjoy every minute you have left this week in KS with your buddy Jimmy.


----------



## fullerb

I don't know about anyone else but I truly wish I had a friend in Kansas. Scott sounds like a real stand up guy and Jimmy reach out and gave him an opportunity. A lifetime friendship was made, does it get any better then that! Good things happen to good people. Now lets get that monster.


----------



## sekbowmadness

Check 1 said:


> As usual, Scott is being modest. He holds degrees in molecular biology and genetics and works at a high complexity cancer genetics laboratory. He also has a near photographic memory but despite his gifts, he lives and works for his time in the woods. First pictures of him where he grew up at one of our favorite family stands was at 4 years old. He is a 13th generation New Englander who holds the family records for deer, turkey and elk despite only being in his late 20's. If he spent as much time and effort in work, he would be well off but he is a working American like most who follow his posts. He saves his dollars and his time off all year for this hunt and is blessed to have a "significant other" and family who love his passion for hunting whitetails. It has been our pleasure to watch Scott develop into the person he is and see him share these hunts with all of you over the last 3 years through his threads on AT. You are right about that work ethic...he totally focused year-round on learning and getting better in the skills needed to harvest a true Kansas giant. Like most who read this, we who know Scott best are just as enthralled and on the edge of our seats hitting the "refresh button" as often as work allows. Scott: Mom & I wish you the best and hope you enjoy every minute you have left this week in KS with your buddy Jimmy.



That was awesome. You're a lucky guy strut who sounds like has great family support! Go get em buddy, we are all pulling for ya!


----------



## LaMedic

sekbowmadness said:


> That was awesome. You're a lucky guy strut who sounds like has great family support! Go get em buddy, we are all pulling for ya!


Agreed!


----------



## jnutz19

LaMedic said:


> Agreed!


Dang you beat me to the 1,000th post on this thread lol


----------



## bowhunterd68

jnutz19 said:


> Dang you beat me to the 1,000th post on this thread lol


Me too, Dangit!!
Great read everyone! Thanks Strut, for all your doing... Now lets go get that MONSTER...
GETEM!!!

Dan.


----------



## Fireman324

Lets get after em today buddy you up? I am! 

Im assuming that was your dad.... Your story is out now brotha. I kinda figured there was more to it than you let on. Pretty much explains everything!!! 

Time to finsh strong, lets do this!! Rrreeeeeaaaaaaddddddyyyyyyyyyy Breakkkkk!


----------



## apollo610

I gotta good feeling about today.
Im thinking there is going to be some good action this morning. Hoping its that 160+ youre after.
Good luck man!!


----------



## Matt G

Lets get done Scotty will try to keep updated as my hands freeze

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Morning all! Some great posts above and thanks for the kind words Pops. If it wasn't for you and Gramps I wouldn't be the outdoorsman and the man that I am today! Will never be able to thank you enough for introducing me to the outdoors and sharing your passion for hunting With me at a young age. The fire and addiction burns brightly inside of me now. I've been very fortunate and blessed to grow up in an outdoors family. 

This whole experience sharing my hunt with you all has already been a huge success. It is a lot of fun brining you all along on my adventure. 

As for this morning, had a cool encounter with the alpha doe of this area and her two skippers. Rattled them in just after first light. No bucks yet. It's pretty cool out, south-ish breeze, and cloudy. Feels like the quintessence of a Fall deer hunting day.

Ivm in the stand that I shot my buck out of two years ago. Will plan to stay here until 10 or so then switch sets back to the big farm.


----------



## drawemback

Today is the day.. I feel it. You will be rewarded for your unwavering dedication to this awesome sport. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longaxle

It is time to let the air out of something!!


----------



## 199NT

I am Jimmy Scott and I connected on AT a few years ago he was looking for an outfitter in KS and I was trying to help him out. After talking a few times I told Scott just come hunt with me. I have worked for two different outfitters and I told Scott I was not impressed with the outfitters ways. I have been lucky over the years and killed some great bucks. Scott is hunting his ass off and knows now how hard it is to be a trophy hunter. Scott helps me out with some expenses and that’s all. I get just as excited to see Scott shoot a great deer as I do shooting one myself. I find it very rewarding to share and consider Scott a friend and part of the family when he is here.


----------



## jayc1471

199NT said:


> I am Jimmy Scott and I connected on AT a few years ago he was looking for an outfitter in KS and I was trying to help him out. After talking a few times I told Scott just come hunt with me. I have worked for two different outfitters and I told Scott I was not impressed with the outfitters ways. I have been lucky over the years and killed some great bucks. Scott is hunting his ass off and knows now how hard it is to be a trophy hunter. Scott helps me out with some expenses and that’s all. I get just as excited to see Scott shoot a great deer as I do shooting one myself. I find it very rewarding to share and consider Scott a friend and part of the family when he is here.


Very nice!!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

199NT said:


> I am Jimmy Scott and I connected on AT a few years ago he was looking for an outfitter in KS and I was trying to help him out. After talking a few times I told Scott just come hunt with me. I have worked for two different outfitters and I told Scott I
> was not impressed with the outfitters ways. I have been lucky over the years and killed some great bucks. Scott is hunting his ass off and knows now how hard it is to be a trophy hunter. Scott helps me out with some expenses and that’s all. I get just as excited to see Scott shoot a great deer as I do shooting one myself. I find it very rewarding to share and consider Scott a friend and part of the family when he is here.


Hats off to you fellow hunter. You sound like a good friend. Thank you for all your doing. Nice meeting you Jimmy!

Dan.


----------



## jpop

Great thread, good luck to you and Jimmy both. Tradition, family, friends, and a shared passion is an undeniable bond.


----------



## shaffer88

Let the air out today

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramey Jackson

199NT said:


> I am Jimmy Scott and I connected on AT a few years ago he was looking for an outfitter in KS and I was trying to help him out. After talking a few times I told Scott just come hunt with me. I have worked for two different outfitters and I told Scott I was not impressed with the outfitters ways. I have been lucky over the years and killed some great bucks. Scott is hunting his ass off and knows now how hard it is to be a trophy hunter. Scott helps me out with some expenses and that’s all. I get just as excited to see Scott shoot a great deer as I do shooting one myself. I find it very rewarding to share and consider Scott a friend and part of the family when he is here.


Neat story of two common passions meeting online. Hope both of you fellas stick a big one. 

Now the cat's out of the bag, I'm certain your inbox will be flooded with AT'ers trying to get in on the deal. Hopefully your friendship with Fullstrut will prevent a cock-block from happening. 

Happy hunting gentlemen and thanks for the entertainment Fullstrut!!!! I'm pulling for you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBaboon

Nice to have the background info. At least for me it makes it even more rewarding and appreciative of what you guys are doing, and seeing what a great relationship was built. No lie, I am a bit jealous of those properties, and quality of deer. But it is really cool that you (Scott) are sharing your experiences with us in such a quality fashion. I just love tuning in and seeing the action. Sure hope you kill your monster. All the time and effort you are putting in you sure deserve it. Good luck! And thanks again for taking us along.


----------



## jnutz19

awesome stories! 

goodluck this morning strutter! one more day til i get back up in the stand!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

MBaboon said:


> Nice to have the background info. At least for me it makes it even more rewarding and appreciative of what you guys are doing, and seeing what a great relationship was built. No lie, I am a bit jealous of those properties, and quality of deer. But it is really cool that you (Scott) are sharing your experiences with us in such a quality fashion. I just love tuning in and seeing the action. Sure hope you kill your monster. All the time and effort you are putting in you sure deserve it. Good luck! And thanks agian for taking us along.


That's what I was thinking too! I appreciate your effort your making to keep us updated especially with how hard your hunting. Goodluck buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm trying hard!! Got to see a big one, close, in order to kill em

Not much over here so far


----------



## longaxle

It is time to let the air out of something!!


----------



## apollo610

Nice to meet you Jimmy.
Thanks for the background info, and what a cool story. 
I admire your dedication to killing that KS Giant, and your persistence will pay off. 
Thanks again for taking all of us along with you.


----------



## basspro05

Is it me or does today seem like the day? Tuned in here now. By the way, great story about how this all came together. Like I said in my post on the last page, hopefully some low life doesn't try to butt in to your hunting situation. Sounds like you and Jimmy have a pretty tight bond and nothing to worry about. You might get some good laughs out of desperation PM's...

In the hunting world, World Class Kansas Giants cause a ton of jealousy:shade:I am with everyone else, just thankful you are sharing the pics and videos and play by play action with us!!!


----------



## kstatemallards

PM sent. Jk. I hope you slay a big one. I've got a buddy that's been hunting in Kansas since Halloween and he's holding out for a big one. It's not easy and I admire your passion.


----------



## Fullstrutter

basspro05 said:


> I am with everyone else, just thankful you are sharing the pics and videos and play by play action with us!!!


Heck yeah brotha!

I am back at camp. The stand I was in this morning is only good for the first couple hours of daylight. Chowing down some leftover lasagna (is it usually better the next day!?? It was AMAZING last night but WOW this is banging right now!) and then heading back to our big farm. Got a sood south wind set. I'll hunt that stand from 10-5:30. 

Will update with a volley of pics from walking into my set in about a half hour!!!


----------



## LaMedic

14 more hours today the 8 tommorow and ill be sitting on a stand. Been a long work week! Reading this thread helps fuel the fire.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Don't be scared to bang those horns together that I saw hanging in your previous set! I'll be doing the same this weekend down at my place in the Texas Hill Country! I know it's still early for Texas rut but I can usually trick one or two into coming and invesitigating. Good luck and GOD SPEED FS!


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Heck yeah brotha!
> 
> I am back at camp. The stand I was in this morning is only good for the first couple hours of daylight. Chowing down some leftover lasagna (is it usually better the next day!?? It was AMAZING last night but WOW this is banging right now!) and then heading back to our big farm. Got a sood south wind set. I'll hunt that stand from 10-5:30.
> 
> Will update with a volley of pics from walking into my set in about a half hour!!!


YES!! it is always better the next day!! i dont know why but lasagna is an AWESOME leftover food! you should take some to the stand lol.


----------



## bowman72

Thanks Jimmy for sharing the background- very cool story. This is what it is all about. Thanks to both of you for making this online hunt available to AT'ers all over!! Nice job, totally impressed.


----------



## Chromedog

Your turn FStrut looks like Josh scored on his thread!


----------



## Chromedog

Your turn FStrut looks like Josh scored on his thread! Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright I'm back on stand. Been here for almost an hour. Got all my camera gear set up and I'm all settled in writing this post. It's very quiet and calm in the woods. 

Here are a bunch of pics I took while walking in to this set from the truck!

Cut corn fields all around 



















One hedge apple left to fall



















Autumn Essence




























Ladder stand 50 yards away





























I'll be here all day until dark


----------



## nyhunt79

That land looks awesome. I can't wait to finally hunt the Midwest! Good luck


----------



## jnutz19

awesome pics Strutter!! looks like its gunna be an awesome evening! Saturday morning ill finally be back in the stand after 2 weeks!! its killing me ive still got trail cams out that i wont to check SOOOOO bad. one is in a place ive never put a camera a there is no telling what is on that one!


----------



## huntnfishnut

Good thing my computer does not have a touchscreen, because I would have a hole worn through it hitting refresh lol


----------



## huntingnwfl

Got a giant thumb print on my touchscreen from the refresh button. Just waiting to here good news of him seeing some shooters n killing one. We all know great hunts like his wont end till the last day at last light. Hang in there strutt it will happen


----------



## doublelung92

199NT said:


> I am Jimmy Scott and I connected on AT a few years ago he was looking for an outfitter in KS and I was trying to help him out. After talking a few times I told Scott just come hunt with me. I have worked for two different outfitters and I told Scott I was not impressed with the outfitters ways. I have been lucky over the years and killed some great bucks. Scott is hunting his ass off and knows now how hard it is to be a trophy hunter. Scott helps me out with some expenses and that’s all. I get just as excited to see Scott shoot a great deer as I do shooting one myself. I find it very rewarding to share and consider Scott a friend and part of the family when he is here.


Very awesome! I'm pulling for you guys


----------



## hawgsalot

Glad your hitting the horns some. When I was out there last week I rattled in a ton of singe does, 4 had shooters following, not chasing. It pissed on 160" deer off so much he made scraps and rubs in a thicket 30 yards from me in a thicket for 20 minutes. It was awesome watching him stand on his back legs to get a horn on a branch and rip it down. Just when he was finally walking out the doe that i first rattled up caught me snapping on my release and went the wrong way. Unfortunately he slowly eased her way giving me no shot. Anyway, rattled up several 140s but I was after the giant like you. I figure this week the big boys are now on their feet and the tactic seemed to be perfect before the rut. Any way getrdone


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm heavily contemplating slashing a tree rat into 3 segments with a 2" reaper whitetail special. The Pulse prefers mature buck meat but it's starving and ravenous currently. 

Going on 100 hours in a tree so far since I got here in Kansas!!!


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> I'm heavily contemplating slashing a tree rat into 3 segments with a 2" reaper whitetail special. The Pulse prefers mature buck meat but it's starving and ravenous currently.
> 
> Going on 100 hours in a tree so far since I got here in Kansas!!!


now thats what i call dedication!! that a lot of time to spend in a try in just a short period of time!


----------



## LaMedic

jnutz19 said:


> now thats what i call dedication!! that a lot of time to spend in a try in just a short period of time!


That's a lot of hours! Dedication pays off.


----------



## Fireman324

I couldnt do it. Howevr ill be in for 12 by the end of the day


----------



## IndianaPSE

Scott, In the words of Larry the Cable Guy:

LET'S GITTERDONE!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm primed and ready


----------



## huntnfishnut

Pins look like a christmas tree... only better


----------



## kspseshooter

Hang in there Scott!! Its only gonna get better from now till dark


----------



## LaMedic

What do you have your sites set at?


----------



## Fireman324

They are already up n moving


----------



## jnutz19

strutter what kind of phone do you have? it takes really good pictures.


----------



## Fullstrutter

LaMedic said:


> What do you have your sites set at?


20 30 40 50 60 70 80


----------



## Fireman324

Nice! Sniper....


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> strutter what kind of phone do you have? it takes really good pictures.


Windows Mobile 7.5 (mango) software, LG Quantum phone with slide out QWERTY keyboard (I'll never own a touch screen only phone...I text/email/post too much). It has a 5.0MP camera, not bad at all. This phone is the most powerful phone I've ever owned. It is very smart for sure (web browsing package is excellent, copy and paste functions are KEY, texting has threads, massive memory you'd never use all of it, and much more). Can't wait until the Windows 8 phones come out.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Fireman324 said:


> Nice! Sniper....


Haha thanks. 

God's honest truth...this is a group I shot at 70 yards lasered in early Sept. Granted its one of the best of my whole life haha


----------



## shaffer88

Lol that is me at 35

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Huntin Hard

shaffer88 said:


> Lol that is me at 35
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Same here lol. I try at 70 and I would be all over the target 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basspro05

I personally would not be able to see the bullseye at 70 yards, longest shot I have ever attempted even practicing is 40 yards, I limit myself to 25 yards in the field, which is more than enough for how I have my stands set up.

But I have a lot of admiration for people who can shoot a bow that accurate at those distances.


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Windows Mobile 7.5 (mango) software, LG Quantum phone with slide out QWERTY keyboard (I'll never own a touch screen only phone...I text/email/post too much). It has a 5.0MP camera, not bad at all. This phone is the most powerful phone I've ever owned. It is very smart for sure (web browsing package is excellent, copy and paste functions are KEY, texting has threads, massive memory you'd never use all of it, and much more). Can't wait until the Windows 8 phones come out.


i love my iphone and it takes pretty good pictures too

FYI the windows 8 phones are already out. my boss just bought the new Nokia Lumia 920 with windows 8 on it but its just touch screen...no keyboard.


----------



## Fireman324

Nothing like some tech talk! I love gadgets! Especially ones that tell u distance


----------



## Massthru

Fullstrutter said:


> I'm primed and ready


Man thats alot of pins!!


----------



## KSArcher06

Hey strutt I enjoy the thread it keeps me somewhat sane while im at work and cannot be hunting.Im starting my 9 day vacation this saturday gonna be hunting in SE KS ,and I have not been out much this season due to other obligations.I was wondering what phase you would say the rut is in your part of the woods?Thanks


----------



## jnutz19

Fireman324 said:


> Nothing like some tech talk! I love gadgets! Especially ones that tell u distance


hell yea! just ordered me a mophie case for my iPhone for my long thanksgiving hunting extravaganza weekend!! most consecutive days i will get to hunt and plan on being in the stand a long time over that span.


----------



## Fireman324

No idea what ur talkn about but ill google it later 15% bat. life left. Thats probly whats it for... Lol


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fireman324 said:


> No idea what ur talkn about but ill google it later 15% bat. life left. Thats probly whats it for... Lol


It's a case that charges your phone. Just extends your battery life pretty good. I was stuck between that and a lifeproof case but I went lifeproof because its waterproof. I have tested it also, pretty awesome that it can be waterproof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntingnwfl

Well any deer been moving this afternoon. Been tech talking n no hunting updates. But I have a Motorola razor max. Not a bad phone. Has great battery life awesome camera.


----------



## jnutz19

Fireman324 said:


> No idea what ur talkn about but ill google it later 15% bat. life left. Thats probly whats it for... Lol


Yep pretty much just a battery extender. Charges your phone with a flip of a switch. A buddy has one and he says its pretty rugged too.


----------



## Fullstrutter

huntingnwfl said:


> Well any deer been moving this afternoon. Been tech talking n no hunting updates. But I have a Motorola razor max. Not a bad phone. Has great battery life awesome camera.


Nothing!! Jimmy has a big buck within 100 yards grunting his azz off tending a doe and running other bucks off. 

I forget what it looks like to see a deer in the brush. Been almost 20 hours on stand since the last one. The does this morn were in the field.


----------



## J-Dubyah

Yo, Scotty! Finally I can read this "little thread" of yours! Haha! Awesome to see all the attention it's getting. I'm not coming back till there's a deer down so hurry up. 
JWE


----------



## shaffer88

well strutter if I had you for a hood ornament you would've tagged out I was all but 3 feet from smoking 150 inch 8 pointer. I had to slam on my brakes and all he did was stare at me as a swerve around 10 it stopped beside him. I know he's not 160 inch deer like you want but he had my heart pounding

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Back at camp guys....I ended up seeing a nice doe at last light! I was happy about that. Didn't get the skunk for the 7.5 hour sit in that stand. It's the little things sometimes. Movement has slowed down a good bit the last two days. Observing definite lockdown behavior. Going to combat that with hunting a set where cruising bucks will be traveling between does hopefully. Going to our 500 acre farm in super wilderness country. You hear sounds up there that are pure wild. It's awesome. It's the set I hunted Sunday in the drastic conditions and saw 7 bucks cruising. It's a half mile hike in and going to drag an estrous scent line to the stand. Got high hopes!!!!

For tonight........CHILI, BREWS, and THURSDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL FTW!!! Gonna be a very enjoyable night. Can't forget...I'm on vacation afterall :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> well strutter if I had you for a hood ornament you would've tagged out I was all but 3 feet from smoking 150 inch 8 pointer. I had to slam on my brakes and all he did was stare at me as a swerve around 10 it stopped beside him. I know he's not 160 inch deer like you want but he had my heart pounding
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I will definitely kill any deer in the 140's and up moving forward. Getting down to the wire and I want to draw some BLOOD brotha!!!


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> I will definitely kill any deer in the 140's and up moving forward. Getting down to the wire and I want to draw some BLOOD brotha!!!


I would do anything to see a 140"!!!!


----------



## sekbowmadness

Just got caught back up... Ill be out of the woods for a few. My grandmother broke her tibia and fibia tonight. 

Gonna hunt through you until I get a relief sunday. Get em strut!


----------



## sekbowmadness

Just got caught back up... Ill be out of the woods for a few. My grandmother broke her tibia and fibia tonight. 

Gonna hunt through you until I get a relief sunday. Get em strut!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Nite boys...looking forward to heading to our 500 acre farm in the morn. Going to be a great day!


----------



## Kyfoster11

Gl!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Up early today, longer drive


----------



## 22Mag

Good luck this mornin! I'll be south of you a state in stand with no reception where I'm going, so I hope to read some good news when I get back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterd68

You know what to do Strut... NOW let's do it!!! Get em buddy. Good luck.

Dan.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Good luck bro, hopefully my birthday brings us both some luck. I'll be in the woods of northern Missouri after work today and for the weekend.


----------



## the critter

I'm getting dressed and fixing to be boots on the gound myself, good luck strutter!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Good luck this morning strutter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hesseltine32

Good luck today strutter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

I've been up in my stand for a half hour now. Jimmy dropped me off early today so he could get into work. Had a half mile walk in and found the stand without a light, first time in in the dark. I dragged an estrous line all the way in. Gonna be a good one today I know it


----------



## apollo610

Is your plan to sit there all day?
Whats the weather this morning for you guys out there?

Good luck man!! Cant wait to see the pics of the big one you WILL put down!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow is it glorious up here on the deer ridge this morning in NE Kansas 











Super calm, quiet, cold...the type of mornings we dream of


----------



## Fullstrutter

apollo610 said:


> Is your plan to sit there all day?


Pulling another all dayer today...will be close to 12 hours since I was in extra early. The wind is good and everything is right. 

Oh **** deer incoming!


----------



## Chromedog

And the day begins,.....good luck!!


----------



## scrapejuice

how much longer do you have before your hunt is over? How many days left?

that is of course if you don't drop the string on one here in a little while!


----------



## BigDeer

scrapejuice said:


> how much longer do you have before your hunt is over? How many days left?
> 
> that is of course if you don't drop the string on one here in a little while!


His signature Scrape

"2012 Kansas Monster Buck Live Bowhunt: NOV 6th-20th!!"


----------



## Fireman324

Maybe we should all stay off here so he with have some karma and shoot one?


----------



## scrapejuice

BigDeer said:


> His signature Scrape
> 
> "2012 Kansas Monster Buck Live Bowhunt: NOV 6th-20th!!"


oh yeah, feeling kinda dumb right now. Unfortunately its a familiar feeling...


----------



## BigDeer

scrapejuice said:


> oh yeah, feeling kinda dumb right now. Unfortunately its a familiar feeling...


I'll be honest I went a couple days and almost posted the same thing you did asking the dates when I just happened to see it in his sig...  guilty too!


----------



## Bloodtrax

Hope it happens for you today strutter!!!


----------



## 199NT

Scott is set up in a perfect place to kill a giant over the years I have seen several deer in the 200 inch class in that area. I have been at this a long time and most people would have called it quits by now but Scott has hit 4th gear and is going strong. I am not sure how this will end but he deserves a pat on the back. This is not TV it’s real world hunting!
Jimmy


----------



## APAsuphan

scrapejuice said:


> oh yeah, feeling kinda dumb right now. Unfortunately its a familiar feeling...


Lol...


----------



## Fullstrutter

It turned out to be a small doe on her own. She meandered around up the hill from me for a while, eating acorns. 

I was surprised she was able to get so close to me without me hearing her in the leaves. Does anyone have experience witnessing deer actively avoiding louder ground (I.e. Leaves) when they can walk on dirt/etc thats quieter instead?

Are deer that smart? I mean, thats what we do when walking in the woods, but we are predators.


----------



## BigDeer

today is the day...in the words of the jive dudes on Airplane


leg 'er down a smack 'em yak 'em!


----------



## jnutz19

goodluck this morning strutter! tomorrow morning is the day for me. i will FINALLY be in the stand after 2 weeks of hell not being able to hunt! 



199NT said:


> Scott is set up in a perfect place to kill a giant over the years I have seen several deer in the 200 inch class in that area. I have been at this a long time and most people would have called it quits by now but Scott has hit 4th gear and is going strong. I am not sure how this will end but he deserves a pat on the back. This is not TV it’s real world hunting!
> Jimmy


Hey Jimmy! you sound like a pretty cool dude! yea we can tell that scott has been working his butt off during this hunt. he sure does deserve to lay the smack down on a big whitetail lol.


----------



## shanes

I hope today is the day for you Strutter. On my way to work this morning saw at least 10 deer in the 2 miles between my house and town. Most I've seen in one day. Dang work! Should have been in my tree!

Good Luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had an 8 pointer cruise by! Got some good video of him, and grunted him in pretty close. Then while he was around me a doe was coming in and he charged her and she took up running with him in pursuit!


----------



## Fireman324

Yeah baby! I seen about 40 deer yesterday and only 1 buck was with a doe. All the rest were on the move. Should be a good day for you. Good Luck


----------



## Fullstrutter

The sun is rising and warming the hillside. The songs birds are creating a cacophony of sounds in the forest. I close my eyes and smile as they serenade me. How great thou art.


----------



## sticknstring33

If that's not heaven, I don't know what is. Good luck today!


----------



## BoHunter0210

Good luck! I wish I was in your shoes right now!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a Mexican standoff with a gorgeous coyote that I really wanted to shoot. Would have been a full body mounter for sure and would have given me a reason to shoot a fox squirrel for a victim in the yotes jaws in a habitat mount. It was blaze orange and had a super full thick coat. It came in to 40 yards in the brush and never moved for 10 mins almost! Was just looking around patiently being a predator. Finally slinked off with no shot, bummer!


----------



## huntnfishnut

Fullstrutter said:


> The sun is rising and warming the hillside. The songs birds are creating a cacophony of sounds in the forest. I close my eyes and smile as they serenade me. How great thou art.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Yooper720

Dang that would have been a sweet mount. At first light I had a coyote come through barking. He would bark and then the rest of the pack would go crazy. They were hot on something. Good luck today...really hoping today is the day!!!


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> It turned out to be a small doe on her own. She meandered around up the hill from me for a while, eating acorns.
> 
> I was surprised she was able to get so close to me without me hearing her in the leaves. Does anyone have experience witnessing deer actively avoiding louder ground (I.e. Leaves) when they can walk on dirt/etc thats quieter instead?
> 
> Are deer that smart? I mean, thats what we do when walking in the woods, but we are predators.


I didn't really think that deer knew the difference until a few weeks ago. I watched a mature doe make her way down a hillside, I swear to god, she would stick her foot out like she was going to take a step, then pull it back and step on a more quiet place...all the way down the hillside. I thought maybe she was just looking for more stable footing, but after i thought about it I thought maybe she was trying to be as quiet as possible...she was downwind of me, I was on the top of the hillside 15' up in a stand...


----------



## Fullstrutter

I just SMASHED a coyote with a 2" Reaper!!! 21 yard shot quartering towards hard facing left to right, almost head on. Entered behind neck left of the head and buried almost to fletchings, the green nockturnal was glowing bright. 

He only made it 40 yards! Got an adrenaline rush I was shaking after the shot haha!! That's the first thing I've killed with the Pulse and it slammed that monster mech lengthwise thru him. It's a big male, over 30lbs. Unfortunately not the orange one, this one is mostly grey. 

That was awesome!


----------



## TMax27

fullstrutter said:


> i just smashed a coyote with a 2" reaper!!! 21 yard shot quartering towards hard facing left to right, almost head on. Entered behind neck left of the head and buried almost to fletchings, the green nockturnal was glowing bright.
> 
> He only made it 40 yards! Got an adrenaline rush i was shaking after the shot haha!! That's the first thing i've killed with the pulse and it slammed that monster mech lengthwise thru him. It's a big male, over 30lbs. Unfortunately not the orange one, this one is mostly grey.
> 
> That was awesome!



sweet!


----------



## outdrsman11

That makes two of us strutter. I put one down at first light. He came out to eat at the corn pile, I switched out my deer arrow to a rage and he saw me at 32 yards. Darn thing came closer to check me out instead of bolting. Smoked him and he did circles and barked for about 50 yards then I heard him crash in the timber. 1 down, many to go.


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> I just SMASHED a coyote with a 2" Reaper!!! 21 yard shot quartering towards hard facing left to right, almost head on. Entered behind neck left of the head and buried almost to fletchings, the green nockturnal was glowing bright.
> 
> He only made it 40 yards! Got an adrenaline rush I was shaking after the shot haha!! That's the first thing I've killed with the Pulse and it slammed that monster mech lengthwise thru him. It's a big male, over 30lbs. Unfortunately not the orange one, this one is mostly grey.
> 
> That was awesome!


The state of Kansas thanks you!!!!:teeth:


----------



## trailinone

Now maybe when that monster comes strolling by, you won't have as much buck fever. Good shooting and good luck.
Chris


----------



## Fireman324

Hellz yes!!!!


----------



## sticknstring33

Awesome! Any video?


----------



## NolesFan

Fullstrutter said:


> I just SMASHED a coyote with a 2" Reaper!!! 21 yard shot quartering towards hard facing left to right, almost head on. Entered behind neck left of the head and buried almost to fletchings, the green nockturnal was glowing bright.
> 
> He only made it 40 yards! Got an adrenaline rush I was shaking after the shot haha!! That's the first thing I've killed with the Pulse and it slammed that monster mech lengthwise thru him. It's a big male, over 30lbs. Unfortunately not the orange one, this one is mostly grey.
> 
> That was awesome!


Nice work!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhunterd68

Congratulations on the coyote FS !!! 

Dan.


----------



## kspseshooter

Good shootin Scott!! We need a rule in Kansas that you out of staters have to shoot a yote before you get a buck tag!! JK Good luck


----------



## Featherbuster

way to shoot


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Got the first shot jitters out of the way now! And thank you sir for your services...I never waste a shot opportunity on yotes or hogs and we are covered up with both of 'em unfortunately.:uzi:


----------



## Huntin Hard

Congrats on the coyote strutter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogbish

Killer man, must have felt great after being so patient. 

Exciting thread! Cant wait to hear more.


----------



## LaMedic

Haha, now time for the BUCK!


----------



## 67gtxht

Well if nothing else the coyotes took a beating today..I put one down this morning also.


----------



## Ned250

Just caught up on all 38 pages! Go get'm FS..... Lets see some last minute heroics.


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt is having some phone trouble. So we are offically on stand by for an update...


----------



## Fireman324

Ok here is the deal-
Strutt said for me to give you guys an update on his phone troubles. There is apparently an AT&T tower thats down in the Kansas City area. Not sure when it will be fixd. I told him i can copy and paste any updates for him if he would like. 
He hasnt said anything about any deer so I dont know about that. If I hear anything ill let you guys know.


----------



## eekamouse

Just curious are you getting bows from elite cause that company has been all over the place last few years hard to believe that would be your first pic in equipment


----------



## Griz34

eekamouse said:


> Just curious are you getting bows from elite cause that company has been all over the place last few years hard to believe that would be your first pic in equipment


It's my first choice in equipment.


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt also said
" no deer since this morning."


----------



## flippertn

Coulda bought anything..i got an elite and have absolutely no regrets


----------



## scrapejuice

Griz34 said:


> It's my first choice in equipment.


Mine too! Freak'n killing machines 4 sure!!!


----------



## eekamouse

I'll have to check them out again the company was going through r&d guys a cpl years ago think one of their better guys is with strothers now.


----------



## scrapejuice

eekamouse said:


> I'll have to check them out again the company was going through r&d guys a cpl years ago think one of their better guys is with strothers now.


They r def. worth a look!


----------



## eekamouse

That's why I figured he was just getting the stuff for free haha


----------



## ks_kiwi

basspro05 said:


> The state of Kansas thanks you!!!!:teeth:


^^ this
And I like the "one down, many to go" comment also.
I consider a coyote with a bow to be a trophy every bit as good as a nice buck. :thumbs_up They're quick, smart, cautious and a smaller target 
Congratulations


----------



## BigDeer

Elite would be the first bow I'd shoot if I looked at a new one.


----------



## kstatemallards

Coyotes are very tough with a bow. A close second is a turkey. Somehow they almost always pick me off from the stand.


----------



## foltzy

eekamouse said:


> Just curious are you getting bows from elite cause that company has been all over the place last few years hard to believe that would be your first pic in equipment


I have a Elite Z28 ninja, and absolutely love it. Also have a '10 Mathews Z7, and love that.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, I shot at a yote Wednesday night. He growled and jumped in the air and took off. I could not get him to stop so I shot him on a fast walk and think I hit him back. I retrieved my arrow, found the arrow and the nock. The section w/ the fletching was missing? No blood on the arrow at all. Ruined my arrow and my broadhead (slick trick vipertrick). The broadhead looked like it had bounced off a mountain of boulders, all bent and chewed up? I keep a crappy arrow in my quiver just for a yote, I just didn't have time to make the switch when he came by. As much as I hate them and they are everywhere, I can't afford using my good setup on one again.......


----------



## scrapejuice

How you guys fix'n your yotes? All the recipes ive tried, i havent cared much for.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

scrapejuice said:


> How you guys fix'n your yotes? All the recipes ive tried, i havent cared much for.


Found this recipe:
Over a very hot grill prepare: two 1/2" chicken breasts(pounded out) seasoned with lemon grass and salt/ground green pepper. 
Oil the grill!!!
Oil the tongs!!! 
Have plate ready.
Have fork ready.
Grill chicken.
Throw coyote over barbwire fence.


----------



## yelton720

scrapejuice said:


> How you guys fix'n your yotes? All the recipes ive tried, i havent cared much for.


Medium/Medium rare... j/k unless it was the last living creature to eat I believe i'll continue to just kill'em and let em lay.


----------



## outdrsman11

First I cut mine up real nice with some 125 Hellrazor steel. Then I wait until every bit of blood is drained from the heart and lungs. Next, I sprinkle about a foot of dirt and leaves on them. Wait about a week for them to get a nice "all natural" merenade... Then I forget where I put it, shoot another one and repeat.


----------



## Fireman324

Awesome!


----------



## Ned250

pork_chopper said:


> found this recipe:
> Over a very hot grill prepare: Two 1/2" chicken breasts(pounded out) seasoned with lemon grass and salt/ground green pepper.
> Oil the grill!!!
> Oil the tongs!!!
> Have plate ready.
> Have fork ready.
> Grill chicken.
> Throw coyote over barbwire fence.


lol


----------



## nogoodreezen

Griz34 said:


> It's my first choice in equipment.


Me too. Best bow I've ever shot hands down. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Got internet back! Hadn't checked it in awhile but just saw a big buck about 100 yards away through the woods. I've grunted and snort wheezed and haven't gotten a positive response yet...I saw a flash of sunlight off his main beams and it looks like a shooter!!!! Gunna try to rattle him in now......!!!


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Got internet back! Hadn't checked it in awhile but just saw a big buck about 100 yards away through the woods. I've grunted and snort wheezed and haven't gotten a positive response yet...I saw a flash of sunlight off his main beams and it looks like a shooter!!!! Gunna try to rattle him in now......!!!


GOODLUCK!! Put 'em down!


----------



## Slick16

get em' strutter!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

rattling...he's coming!!!! Out!!!


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> rattling...he's coming!!!! Out!!!



Oh Sh*t, I hope this is it buddy!!!! refresh refresh refresh...


----------



## Fireman324

Come on come on!!!!!


----------



## Slick16

Fullstrutter said:


> rattling...he's coming!!!! Out!!!


dang this post gave me buck fever and i'm sitting at my desk typing.


----------



## basspro05

Slick16 said:


> dang this post gave me buck fever and i'm sitting at my desk typing.


You ain't lyin'...serious I was sitting here nervous and shakey for a second...then I thought *** am I doing I am reading a thread not drawing back on a 160 lol


----------



## Matt G

OMG Refresh button used a dozen times already!!!!!!


----------



## jnutz19

basspro05 said:


> You ain't lyin'...serious I was sitting here nervous and shakey for a second...then I thought *** am I doing I am reading a thread not drawing back on a 160 lol


x2.....im hoping tomorrow morning i can have that feeling while looking eye to eye with ole big boy!


----------



## Fullstrutter

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!! RATTLED HIM RIGHT INTO THE TREE!!!! JUST SHOT HIM AT 20 YARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The shot looked a little bit back...he was quartering away though so we're going to give him a little more time.


OMG I can't believe it finally just happened!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!! RATTLED HIM RIGHT INTO THE TREE!!!! JUST SHOT HIM AT 20 YARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The shot looked a little bit back...he was quartering away though so we're going to give him a little more time.
> 
> 
> OMG I can't believe it finally just happened!!!


Congrats! Can't wait for pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhcats10

Congrats bud!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick16

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hell yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think my body thinks i just shot a monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm convulsing in my office chair lol


----------



## LB-Bowhunter

Congrats!


----------



## jayc1471

I think we are all in this hunt!!!


----------



## kahneyjd

Fullstrutter said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!! RATTLED HIM RIGHT INTO THE TREE!!!! JUST SHOT HIM AT 20 YARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The shot looked a little bit back...he was quartering away though so we're going to give him a little more time.
> 
> 
> OMG I can't believe it finally just happened!!!


Awsome! I have been reading from the start! Awsome thread and your dedication is unreal! VERY happy for you! Good luck on the rocovery!


----------



## Fireman324

Wwwwwwoooooooooooohhhhhhoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basspro05

Congrats Scott, lets hope you find him balled up in a little while!!!!!! Im pumped!


----------



## gknoettgen

Good job. Nothin like the reward of an all day sit. U deserve this congrats


----------



## MWoody

fullstrutter said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It worked!! Rattled him right into the tree!!!! Just shot him at 20 yards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The shot looked a little bit back...he was quartering away though so we're going to give him a little more time.
> 
> 
> Omg i can't believe it finally just happened!!!



woohooo.......i am so excited for you right now!!! Hope to see some pics soon of you holding bone!!!!! Way to git r done!


----------



## NolesFan

And we caught it on video, right?? Nice job strut!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NolesFan

jayc1471 said:


> I think we are all in this hunt!!!


Absolutely! X2!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!! RATTLED HIM RIGHT INTO THE TREE!!!! JUST SHOT HIM AT 20 YARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The shot looked a little bit back...he was quartering away though so we're going to give him a little more time.
> 
> 
> OMG I can't believe it finally just happened!!!


way to go Scott!!!! hard work pays off!! 

im with everybody else i feel like i just shot a monster!! this thread is so dang fun to follow....glad i got to follow along this time


----------



## REDVANES

Slick16 said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hell yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think my body thinks i just shot a monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm convulsing in my office chair lol



i seriously "LOL'D"


----------



## REDVANES

no matter how big he is, you have given everybody a show!!! AWESOME JOB MAN!!!... cant wait to see this thing!


----------



## shaffer88

damn right. . 100 hours plus and this is what you get

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMax27

WoooooHoooooo!


----------



## Fireman324

I m ready to see a pic or vid!!! How big is he?


----------



## whizkid22

This thread is consuming me - so unproductive at work today. Congrats FS, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## AuburnFan

Great! Congrats! Now go get him!


----------



## jnutz19

Fireman324 said:


> I m ready to see a pic or vid!!! How big is he?


man i sure hope he got it on film.....that would really make it like we were all there!!!!


----------



## okiehunt

Congrats strut you earned this one for sure happy for ya and thanks for taking us all along for the journey. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Get him man get him get him getttt hiimmmmmm!!!


----------



## LaMedic

REFRESH! 

Congrats Scott! Im addicted to this thread.

Now, show us pictures or better yet video


----------



## Featherbuster

Awesome. I almost fell out of tree ha ja just awesome job on play by play thanks


----------



## Acts 10:13

Been following since day one. Check this thread every time I shoot a duece...which is a lot.

Congrats. Now pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## jnutz19

LaMedic said:


> REFRESH!
> 
> Congrats Scott! Im addicted to this thread.
> 
> Now, show us pictures or better yet video


ive hit refresh about 20 times in the past 2 mins lol


----------



## Griz34

It's a great feeling when it finally happens. Great job....I know just how you feel!


----------



## brettbran

The anticipation of seeing pics is killing me


----------



## hoytjeeper

Great job on putting in all the ass in seat time man!! I would love to be able to put that much time in in one season let alone a week...Damn jobs and responsibilities!!!!!!! 

Can not wait to see the pics and hear the story!!!!!


----------



## sticknstring33

Friggin' awesome! Seriously looking forward to seeing your hard-earned trophy!


----------



## MGB

Details!!!! Pass through? How did he react? Did see or hear the crash? It's killin' me!!!!


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Give him overnight man


----------



## RobDave

awesome work Strutter - can't wait to see pics and hear the story.

question - did you get the shot on video?


----------



## huntnfishnut

Dang. Take a break from refreshing to actually get some work done, and I come back to this!

Good luck on the recovery!


----------



## Ned250

Last minute heroics!!! WTG!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Bbd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Let me re-phrase that BBD!! (all capitals)!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoytjeeper

fullstrutter said:


> bbd!!!!!!!!!!!!


woot!!!!!!


----------



## bishjr

Congrats! I cant wait for pictures!


----------



## Bowayne

Awesome Job Man....


----------



## Glock1722

I'm sitting here in SC with the biggest grin on my face!! Congrats Scotty! I have enjoyed this trip with you soooo much! Can't wait for the long version of this story! Wish there was a way to do a live shot so we could all be with you on the track. Maybe you can video it and we can relive it later!


----------



## Ned250

:darkbeer:


----------



## LaMedic

Fullstrutter said:


> Let me re-phrase that BBD!! (all capitals)!!!!!!!!!!!!


Post a picture! My refresh button is gonna break


----------



## Slick16

LaMedic said:


> Post a picture! My refresh button is gonna break


for real!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> Let me re-phrase that BBD!! (all capitals)!!!!!!!!!!!!



YEAH BABY!!!!!!! CONFIRMED KILL!!!!!! Cant wait to see pics of it!


----------



## jnutz19

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PICS....PICS....PICS....PICS i wont to see pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MWoody

Fullstrutter said:


> Let me re-phrase that BBD!! (all capitals)!!!!!!!!!!!!


BOO-YAA .....i am on cloud 9 for you right now. I am stoked for the pics and the story. Hope you got it all on film.


----------



## MBaboon

Hell ya! Way to go! Can't wait for pix.


----------



## RayJax

Congrats buddy! Very excited to hear, look forward to the entire report, photos, and possible video!

It has been a pleasure following you up to this point.


----------



## broadheadnut

Scott just sent me this pic.......... looks like a good sign!


----------



## huntnfishnut

:cheers:


----------



## b2sandshee

Lets see this beast!!! You earned it buddy!


----------



## bowhunterd68

BIG CONGRATULATIONS Strutter!!!!!!! Nice job man.

Dan


----------



## Baz59

Awesome!! Congrats man! I've been following these threads for a long time! I hope he is a giant!!


----------



## basspro05

Fullstrutter said:


> Let me re-phrase that BBD!! (all capitals)!!!!!!!!!!!!



YEAH BABY!!!!!!! CONFIRMED KILL!!!!!! Cant wait to see pics of it!


----------



## jnutz19

broadheadnut said:


> View attachment 1522426
> 
> 
> Scott just sent me this pic.......... looks like a good sign!


holy crap!! now i really feel like i just shot that thing! im ready to see HORNS!!


----------



## basspro05

So many Giants fall in KS around 2-3PM in the afternoon!!!!!


----------



## kybeau

This is exciting and upsetting at the same time (posting from my office) LOL


----------



## asmith4

i dnt think my refresh button is working! no updates or pics! lol


----------



## kstatemallards

Congrats buddy!


----------



## kiaelite

how does it go???????????this thread is useless without photos!!!


----------



## BoneBuster28

Awesome I'm so pumped right now! I'm in my stand and just like everybody else I feel like I just shot one!! Way to go man


----------



## ahawk19

Awesome! 


Www.thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## Stick Chucker

Let's see this critter.....8)


----------



## HI OFCR

rest of the story and pics! Congrats! that is alot of time in the tree.


----------



## nyhunt79

Dude way to get it done once again. Through all the ups and downs you stuck it out and it's awesome as a reader to see you finally reap the results. Now for the pics!


----------



## rustown

This has been a pleasure to follow. My productivity at work will double because the quest is over...and we are only working 3 days because of Thanksgiving.


----------



## sticknstring33

I want to see some video of the recovery! Cheers to a slow day at work!:darkbeer:


----------



## GTM

Super now I can go back to a normal day without my cell phone beeping.
Congrats young man.


----------



## deadeye270

Congrats bud!! Just tell me you got everything on video


----------



## kansasheadhunt

Waiting in suspense..........


----------



## Scrib

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## HuntingMark1983

Dude post it up its dusky and I'm glowing in the tree stand pushing refresh every 2 seconds


----------



## bowman72

Congrats man. Down to the wire-just what everybody was cheering for!!


----------



## AARON H

Glock1722 said:


> I'm sitting here in SC with the biggest grin on my face!! Congrats Scotty! I have enjoyed this trip with you soooo much! Can't wait for the long version of this story! Wish there was a way to do a live shot so we could all be with you on the track. Maybe you can video it and we can relive it later!


Same but im in minnesota. This thread has been so much fun to follow. Very good job strutt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoytjeeper

And I have hit a productivity low!!!!


----------



## bowtechnow

Anybody asked for pics yet?


----------



## kwooten

Just a great time following this thread. It's pretty awesome living the hunt through you.


----------



## ghost duck

this has def. been one of the best threads ive followed on AT congrats FS! now show us some dang pics!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## flopduster

I am sure he is doing the best he can to get us an update after he enjoys the moment. 

He does 1000000x better than I did on my hunt thread last year.

Enjoyed it Strutter!


----------



## AARON H

I am pretty new to AT and this is by far the best thread i have followed. Great story, great pictures, and what sounds like a really cool upstanding guy. NOW WHERE ARE THE PICTURES OF THE ANIMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longaxle

Pix's congrats


----------



## bulldogbish

Haha, this is great. Cant wait to see him and get the full story. Im already pumped about your hunt next year!


----------



## rustown

The Midwest is truly special


----------



## downabuck

Just got back to CP.. CONGRATS!!! Now lets see him!


----------



## FullStrike

We must all show patience grasshoppers as the great Scott has taught us!:teeth:

This is a great story and I appreciate the opportunity to be able to watch albiet from afar!


----------



## Pine Tag

Congrats! Been following along on one of the best threads on AT. Can't wait for the pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hesseltine32

Can't wait to see pics srutt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAVISTLM

Congrats Strut!! Been waiting for this to happen for you for days now. Awesome hunt. Can't wiat to see the pics!


----------



## bishjr

Your killing me FS! My fiance is yelling at me to get off the computer, but I keeping telling her that I need to see these pictures. lol


----------



## LaMedic

bishjr said:


> Your killing me FS! My fiance is yelling at me to get off the computer, but I keeping telling her that I need to see these pictures. lol


That's priorities right there!


----------



## bishjr

LaMedic said:


> That's priorities right there!


Ya i know, she cant wait for hunting season to be over.


----------



## LaMedic

bishjr said:


> Ya i know, she cant wait for hunting season to be over.


Then it's prep for next year!


----------



## Fireman324

bishjr said:


> Ya i know, she cant wait for hunting season to be over.


Neither can mine!


----------



## gknoettgen

Fireman324 said:


> Neither can mine!


My wife has come to the understanding that deer hunting consumes me 365 days a year


----------



## WVohioFAN

Congrats FS! You earned it!


----------



## blazeC2

Well done, man! I've been following the whole time, but haven't posted. I checked the thread at lunch and just came back to check before I head home. Saw a four page addition since lunch and knew you got one immediately!!! Can't wait to see the pics. Great thread!!


----------



## WUD DUK

bishjr said:


> Ya i know, she cant wait for hunting season to be over.


Same here...Actually... we just got into a fight about it this morning! I told her I'm NOT giving up the one thing I love... Anyways... Congrats Strutt. Hope to see some pics soon!!


----------



## nyhunt79

WUD DUK said:


> Same here...Actually... we just got into a fight about it this morning! I told her I'm NOT giving up the one thing I love... Anyways... Congrats Strutt. Hope to see some pics soon!!


LOL the one and only thing


----------



## Fullstrutter

First pic!!!!


----------



## HI OFCR

Tease!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Looks like a double for you strutter! A coyote and a big buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVohioFAN

Stop torturing us. 

We at AT deserve to see the buck we've all hit 'F5' 9000 times for. lol


----------



## MWoody

Smoked him!!!!! Pics....pics...pics you're killing us bud!!!


----------



## WUD DUK

Come on bro... NOT FAIR TO TEASE:tongue:


----------



## Acts 10:13

If fullstrutter is smart and an evil person, he should wait to post anything. Then tomorrow PM throw up the full hunt video


----------



## kiaelite

I think it would be cool if AT showed how many people were "LIVE" in each thread. So you could that there are 556 people in this thread right this second and 2 people or less in all the other ones!! They show us the replies and whatnot but a live head count would be impressive!!

D


----------



## FullStrike

All I can say for you young guys is remember your priorities and if they don't understand them it is time to move on! 
Fortunately, my woman understands my passions and I am a very lucky guy!


----------



## Fortyneck

Nice! Congrats Strut!

Here is something to help you guys pass the time...

:dancing:


----------



## hoytjeeper

As much as I want to see pics right now...I kind of hope he holds back and posts the whole story with pictures and explanations!!!


----------



## huntingnwfl

AARON H said:


> I am pretty new to AT and this is by far the best thread i have followed. Great story, great pictures, and what sounds like a really cool upstanding guy. NOW WHERE ARE THE PICTURES OF THE ANIMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/QUO
> 
> 
> Go back and read the last two years of his kansas hunting trips. You can find them on the bottom of his signaturw


----------



## bishjr

FullStrike said:


> All I can say for you young guys is remember your priorities and if they don't understand them it is time to move on!
> Fortunately, my woman understands my passions and I am a very lucky guy!


She understands and will let me go, she knows if I cant go that I get really crabby.


----------



## Fullstrutter

The internet is still screwy with my phone trying to post more pics

Here's another...grim reaper DID WORK!!!!











Buck pic next!!!


----------



## MWoody

hoytjeeper said:


> As much as I want to see pics right now...I kind of hope he holds back and posts the whole story with pictures and explanations!!!


I agree! I am wanting to head out for dinner but hate walking away from my lap top. How can i follow this from my iphone? Do i need to download Tapatalk? I hate using my web browser and feel it takes to long to navigate threads.


----------



## bishjr

Your killing us!


----------



## MWoody

wow i would say the grim reaper ripped him open like a can opener!!!!


----------



## Ramey Jackson

MWoody said:


> I agree! I am wanting to head out for dinner but hate walking away from my lap top. How can i follow this from my iphone? Do i need to download Tapatalk? I hate using my web browser and feel it takes to long to navigate threads.


Tapatalk is the way to go! Couldn't imagine AT without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick Chucker

Let's see the critter!


----------



## hoytjeeper

The next pic will be some wide shot of a big thick spot and he will tell us to find the deer!!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Ramey Jackson said:


> Tapatalk is the way to go! Couldn't imagine AT without it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly! I wouldn't know what to do because I check my tapatalk all the time especially with this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireman324

MWoody said:


> I agree! I am wanting to head out for dinner but hate walking away from my lap top. How can i follow this from my iphone? Do i need to download Tapatalk? I hate using my web browser and feel it takes to long to navigate threads.


YES GET TAPATALK!!!!! Thats what im on. It s so easy to load pics and all that.


----------



## MWoody

I'm on it now guys....thanks now show me some monster buck pics!!!!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Fireman324 said:


> YES GET TAPATALK!!!!! Thats what im on. It s so easy to load pics and all that.


Do you need an internet connection with Tapatalk ? 

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Internet screwing up pics not carrying over....heading home now...got the buck in the truck!!! Will post pics and full story 2nite when we finish cleaning him and hanging him!! I will have a big glass of Crown Royal in my hand too!!

Celebration time!!

STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

bowhunterd68 said:


> Do you need an internet connection with Tapatalk ?
> 
> Dan.


Yes you do. Runs off your data/wi-fi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProtecMan

Nice job Scott! You definitely earned it! Once again you have done a great job of keeping us all up to date with excellent posts and pictures! Enjoy the CR and take some great pictures, they will last a lifetime!


----------



## kstatemallards

Come on!!! Give us some hints about his frame


----------



## lawman882

Fullstrutter said:


> The internet is still screwy with my phone trying to post more pics
> 
> Here's another...grim reaper DID WORK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck pic next!!!



You're nothing but a tease. I won't believe you shot anything until I see a picture to prove it!


----------



## Kyfoster11

Can I get a what what!!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

How did you get him to the truck? Game hauler?

Dan.


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Internet screwing up pics not carrying over....heading home now...got the buck in the truck!!! Will post pics and full story 2nite when we finish cleaning him and hanging him!! I will have a big glass of Crown Royal in my hand too!!
> 
> Celebration time!!
> 
> STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!!!!!!


The crown royal is what got my attention! Lol. Ill jab you in my hand I'm about 2 hrs. 

Congrats again Scott! You deserve it!!


----------



## lennyzrx

Congrat's FS.

well I just grabbed a beer so I could follow along.


----------



## HuntingMark1983

Out of the tree...back home...grabbed a case of bud heavy to celebrate the kill...now lets get the story and pics


----------



## MGB

Fullstrutter said:


> Internet screwing up pics not carrying over....heading home now..*.got the buck in the truck!!! *Will post pics and full story 2nite when we finish cleaning him and hanging him!! I will have a big glass of Crown Royal in my hand too!!
> 
> Celebration time!!
> 
> STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!!!!!!


That's what I wanted to hear. I loved the first blood spatter pict, not for the massive amount of blood, but rather for the bright red color and BEAUTIFUL little bubbles. That's the way, uh huh, uh huh, we like it, uh huh, uh huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodtrax

Congrats Strutter, I knew it was gonna happen today just because I couldn't follow along!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the pics and read the story, none of us will be upset with you if you didn't get the money shot on film but if you did that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Fireman324

Wish I could have a beer or a Crown an Sprite! To bad im on duty...


----------



## smokecity

Nice work strut... your time in the stand paid off!


----------



## the critter

Set the crown down and post a pic dangit!


Congrats bro!


----------



## Cthuntfish

Way to go Scott - can't wait to see the photos. You hunted hard and deserve whatever it is


----------



## Brian811

No pics yet??? Come on man!!! We're all waiting


----------



## Muy Grande

the critter said:


> Set the crown down and post a pic dangit!
> 
> 
> Congrats bro!


This!


----------



## Otdrsman85

Hellz Yeah congrats man!!!!! Now I can quit hiding in the restroom and checking for updates well at least I can if you will post some pics!!!!


----------



## Bk123

Way to go fs!!!!! You have earned it.even on good land in Kansas they don't come easy.


----------



## Hoythews71

Way to do work FS! Cant wait to see some pics! Good times following your hunts again as always!


----------



## sekbowmadness

Thata boy strut! Proud of ya man. Persaverance and dedication always pays off, and nobody has more of that than you! Way to go brother!


----------



## obeRON

Having a Sierra Nevada Hoptimum for ya! Now share some pics kid!!


----------



## Hoythews71

Pretty sure EVERY ONE of us following this thread and hitting refresh every 30 seconds are single handedly crashing AT!!!!


----------



## Fireman324

Yes i could not load it for like five minutes!!!! F Me


----------



## okiehunt

Yep he is killing me i guess he waited in the stand that long for him i guess we can wait a little too.


----------



## MGB

Take your time dressing him out and getting some high quality "hero" picts. You already told me everything I need to know when you said "the buck is in the truck."


----------



## Timber Hawk

Awesome Strutter. I really enjoyed this thread!!


----------



## NY911

Woot!


----------



## coozie65

Congrats Strutter!!! Your descriptions were so good, I felt like I was in the stand with you. Gun opener in Wisco tomorrow morn, hope to see a big one and make him take a dirt nap!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Wonder if it's backstraps for dinner?

Dan.


----------



## Slick16

I think my wife may leave me... I can't get **** done because I keep checking this thread for pics!!!! Damnit man the suspense is killing me!!!!!


----------



## flippertn

Geez this deer has been dead for 5 hours..cmon strut just one little measly pic. Pretty please.


----------



## swampybuck

Congrats to you, you definitely earned it :darkbeer:


----------



## young7.3

I think he's pulling our leg, still no proof...

Sent from Prestige Worldwide headquarters!


----------



## APAsuphan

He's probably watching this thread laughing at us all! Everyone stop posting and I bet a pic will show up shortly. Lol.


----------



## skeet16

Now what am I supposed to do at work Monday now that the hunts over.


----------



## dgblum

Great stuff! Congrats man. Love to follow this stuff year after year!


----------



## MWoody

Back home from a yummy steak at Longhorn and was hoping to see some hero pics.....come on bro don't get drunk and pass out....well u can just post some pics first.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Guys I'm back at camp and just chowed some grub and drinking a celebretory Crown and diet!!! Oh MAN this is what the sweet taste of victory taste like!!!!! This is the good life and I'm glad y'all have been with me for the ride!

Uploading some pics now!!!!


----------



## lennyzrx

Fullstrutter said:


> Guys I'm back at camp and just chowed some grub and drinking a celebretory Crown and diet!!! Oh MAN this is what the sweet taste of victory taste like!!!!! This is the good life and I'm glad y'all have been with me for the ride!
> 
> Uploading some pics now!!!!


Not to much Crown till the pic's are posted up. LOL


----------



## MWoody

So blessed to be able to follow your thread man!! The feeling and excitement that you have brought to me thru this whole thread has been unreal each day. So ready to see the pics and hear how it all went down.


----------



## Cthuntfish

After such a great thread and getting it done - I guess we'll give you the pass for mixing crown - and than mixing it with Diet......

Now post the photos


----------



## IndianaPSE

Nicely done Scott!


----------



## obeRON

My battery is about dead from refreshing..come on post up!!


----------



## Fortyneck

:jam:


----------



## Chromeslayer

I cant handle it! I need picssssss


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Congrats Strutter. You definitely sound like a great guy. I'm drinking some crown right now. Lets see pics. Ur killing us schmucks


----------



## muledhunter

Hurry!!!!!!!!


----------



## MGB

Fine! I'm going to bed now. I'll read your posts and look at your picts in the morning, but, honestly, they will definitely loose some excitement. You posted "buck in the truck" at 6:20, but nothing of substance since then. There is a thin line between drama, and booooorrrrrriiiiinnggg. Good night! I'm not hating, I love your threads, just calling it like I see it.


----------



## S.F. steve

i think the diet pop made him sick. i like crushed ice with my crown, diet is a bit much for my delicate system. we need pics sooon!


----------



## lennyzrx

S.F. steve said:


> i think the diet pop made him sick. i like crushed ice with my crown, diet is a bit much for my delicate system. we need pics sooon!


 gotta agree here. squirt of water though.


----------



## CATMANCURTIS

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
Your killing me here Strut!!


----------



## lennyzrx

FS. you know us old geezer's go to bed early! LOL!


----------



## RayJax

Strut is probably just typing the perfect story for us!

I'll be patient for now!


----------



## APAsuphan

MGB said:


> Fine! I'm going to bed now. I'll read your posts and look at your picts in the morning, but, honestly, they will definitely loose some excitement. You posted "buck in the truck" at 6:20, but nothing of substance since then. There is a thin line between drama, and booooorrrrrriiiiinnggg. Good night! I'm not hating, I love your threads, just calling it like I see it.


Gotta agree a little. Come on strut don't ruin this thread by trying to keep us in suspense. We need pics and we need them NOW!


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

Congratulations on the buck, all those hours in the woods was worth it. I will be rewarded too when the story and pictures are posted.


----------



## Cthuntfish

Get ready for the craziest fork you've ever seen


----------



## Stick Chucker

I could have drove over to see the dang thing by now!

Let's see this giant!


----------



## basspro05

Ill be honest, if I spent over 100 hours in the stand, sun up to sun down, and had almost 40 pages of play by play posts and videos...I wouldn't just throw together some half assed story about how this story climaxes...to make you guys happy and get the pics

I have a feeling Scott is doing this right, one of the best parts of this thread is how he can make you imagine what exactly is happening and make you feel like you are sitting there with him...so I will give him the time he needs to make sure he writes the end to this story just as well!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

basspro05 said:


> Ill be honest, if I spent over 100 hours in the stand, sun up to sun down, and had almost 40 pages of play by play posts and videos...I wouldn't just throw together some half assed story about how this story climaxes...to make you guys happy and get the pics
> 
> I have a feeling Scott is doing this right, one of the best parts of this thread is how he can make you imagine what exactly is happening and make you feel like you are sitting there with him...so I will give him the time he needs to make sure he writes the end to this story just as well!!!


X2! That's my thoughts also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntingMark1983

basspro05 said:


> Ill be honest, if I spent over 100 hours in the stand, sun up to sun down, and had almost 40 pages of play by play posts and videos...I wouldn't just throw together some half assed story about how this story climaxes...to make you guys happy and get the pics
> 
> I have a feeling Scott is doing this right, one of the best parts of this thread is how he can make you imagine what exactly is happening and make you feel like you are sitting there with him...so I will give him the time he needs to make sure he writes the end to this story just as well!!!


Well said but the world is impatient haha....unfortunately or fortunately depending on how you look at it I still have my tag and need to get up in 6 hours to get in a tree to hopefully end my season the same way...desperately waiting for some inspiration


----------



## flinginairos

Way to go dude!!! Now lets see him!!!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Well, I'm out. Need to get to sleep. Once again, congratulations Strutter. And to anyone who plans on getting out tomorrow, good luck.

Dan.


----------



## Fullstrutter

*My kansas buck!!!*

I am on cloud 9 guys. It's finally starting to hit me that I don't have to get up to get back at it again in the morning! I'm DONE!!! I got my buck and WOW what a hunt it was! Considering that I had 3 days left on a two week hunt, down to the wire...a mature buck with a massive swelled up rutted up neck...rattled him in!! Man o man...the hunt experience was something that I will cherish for the rest of my life. This is been an unbelievable adventure for me, and is the reason that I put so much effort into it every year. 

I've got to throw a huge thanks to Jimmy...my mentor, my motivator, and a great friend. We have a blast on this hunt every year and I hope we continue this tradition for years to come! I wouldn't be as successful as I have been without you brother! :thumbs_up


Here are the first round of pics! Going to take him out for a nice session of field photos at dawn tomorrow morning in the soft morning light...will post much better field photo's from the Nikon tmrw! These are all from my cell phone:


Whitetail Specials FTW...I'll never look back...absolutely proven performance with two massively fatal kills in the same day










Quartering away textbook





























Some scenery shots of the farm...an amazing piece of deer country




















A sunset that I will never forget











I will write the final chapter with the hunt story and details of how everything went down tomorrow. Enjoy the pics and thanks for supporting me throughout my journey!!


Strutter


----------



## Bowayne

Awesome man... Stay up on that cloud you deserve it! Great thread and even better hunt!!


----------



## nyhunt79

Nice buck man, that's great!


----------



## johnboy1

absolutely beautiful.........all of the pics. and thanks for taking me along on the hunt!


----------



## bishjr

Congrats and looks like an amazing deer! Cant wait to read the story tomorrow! Is this the big 9 from the other day?


----------



## HuntingMark1983

Good deer man! Great thread


----------



## groundchecker

Congrats on the buck. I really have enjoyed this thread.


----------



## Baz59

Congrats!! Great buck!!


----------



## jamesbalog

Congrats, thanks for a great story and I wish I had the Dedication you have.


----------



## cmcmahan

Congrats on your buck!!!! Can't wait to read the write up tommorow!!


----------



## APAsuphan

Nice buck


----------



## b2sandshee

Well worth the wait! Congrats on a fine Kansas buck!


----------



## basspro05

Great buck man, can't wait for the story!


----------



## the critter

Hell yea strutter, congrats buddy. You worked for this one.


----------



## APAsuphan

What is he about 135"?


----------



## SPIGEEZ

Congratulations!! You got the outcome you absolutely deserve!! Awesome job bringing it here for all of us.


----------



## MWoody

Awesome buck Scott, and thanks so much for sharing your adventure with us!! Stay on cloud 9 man u so deserve it and worked very hard to have an opportunity at taking down that giant buck!!!


----------



## LaMedic

Gorgeous buck buddy. Well done


----------



## whitetail97

Nice buck, Congrats! Thanks for taking the time to post your hunt!


----------



## Fortyneck

Sweet!


----------



## Stick Chucker

Good Job


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Great job strutter! Drink one for me tonight!


----------



## S.F. steve

great buck strutter! really enjoyed the thread!


----------



## lennyzrx

the critter said:


> Hell yea strutter, congrats buddy. You worked for this one.


BIG +1 way to go bud!


----------



## Pine Tag

Congrats on the buck! Great thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

APAsuphan, your PM inbox is full


----------



## HoytTF

I'm guessing 135ish???


----------



## Trooper 08

What a great buck man and awesome thread!!!! Congrats bro!


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> APAsuphan, your PM inbox is full


Fixed


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Congrats, that's an awesome buck.


----------



## Fireman324

Wish we could have got to spend a day or two together, maybe during Morel season? I bet we could really get in to some deep $h!t. Great job with the thread its by FAR the one I have enjoyed the most and the MAIN reason I became an AT member. Well done on the whole deal! Remember... I still have to drill one so you will need to keep me as motivated as you were. I thinks there are others on here hoping for the same. 

Thanks for bringing your story to life for us to live in.


----------



## Chromedog

My hat's off to you,..you cannot believe how much I enjoyed this thread. Thank you for taking me along on your hunt,...Congrats!! You deserve it!!! You definitely worked for it.


----------



## doublelung92

Wow absolutely awesome. I'm smiling from ear to ear and I don't even know you. I felt like I was there the whole way. I knew that a big buck hit the ground when the thread went from 38 pages to 46. Congrats on a great buck. If you compressed your narration into an article you could with out a doubt get this published.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I can't describe the feelings that I am feeling guys


----------



## airwolf

awsome Buck you rattled in!. Kansas looks amazing... cheers :beer:


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> I can't describe the feelings that I am feeling guys


I'm so happy for you Scott!! I'm goin for it in the morning for the first time in 2 weeks!! I might not be able to sleep tonight!!!!

Congrats again Scott! That's an awesome deer ad you worked hard for it!!


----------



## mdnabors

Congrats Strut! :thumbs_up


----------



## S.F. steve

Fullstrutter said:


> I can't describe the feelings that I am feeling guys


 it's the friggin' diet pop! nothing but crushed ice with crown! lol


----------



## jayc1471

Since we all became a part of this hunt, thanks to you Strutter, it's only fair for you to share the bounty......I'd like to start it off by claiming the tarsals and the backstraps


----------



## hawgsalot

Strut, I'm sitting in the stand nugging you to rattle the last couple of days when I thought to myself at 4:30 it's time for me to start doing as I preach. Well wouldn't you know my target buck 155"-160" charges right to the stand, 15 yard shot. The result is you and I got to share this great day with horn in hand and fun night at camp. It really was cool reading this thread on the stand and once you scored I felt it was my turn so thanks for the thread. Now got the young boy up and about to head back out to get his buck, yeap I'll be rattling again today.


----------



## Ned250

s.f. Steve said:


> it's the friggin' diet pop! Nothing but crushed ice with crown! Lol


lol

congrats!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I just woke up in a panic when I saw dim dawn light coming through the window in my bedroom thinking I overslept!! Slowly, a sly massive grin spread across my face


----------



## ks_kiwi

Great job Scott. I should be reading this in a tree and not in bed. We enjoyed the ride.
My buddy Floater tipped a big one over yesterday too. Great day to be in the woods 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flinginairos

Fullstrutter said:


> I just woke up in a panic when I saw dim dawn light coming through the window in my bedroom thinking I overslept!! Slowly, a sly massive grin spread across my face


Nothing better than the morning after a great kill and not having to get up at 4am to get to your tree! Congrats buddy! Did you get the kill on video?


----------



## trailinone

Don't know if I missed you saying or not, did you get the kill on film? I have enjoyed going on this hunt "with" you. 
Chris


----------



## hesseltine32

Congrats strut. ! 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

flinginairos said:


> Nothing better than the morning after a great kill and not having to get up at 4am to get to your tree! Congrats buddy! Did you get the kill on video?


No I did not...the angle he came in from was the worst one to get him on video and to be honest it was the last thing on my mind! I was so jacked up after hearing him crashing thru the woods right at me when I rattled. Then seeing him walking right to my tree not knowing whether he was going to walk behind the tree or in front of it because he was coming right at me, I didnt even tthink of the video. He walked by my tree inside 10 yards! I knew that was my moment I had been waiting for days and days. Needed to make it count and capitalize on it and thank God I did!! 

Heading out in the next half hour for a field photos session! Will have a bunch more pics that I will load before my flight today!


----------



## flinginairos

Fullstrutter said:


> No I did not...the angle he came in from was the worst one to get him on video and to be honest it was the last thing on my mind! I was so jacked up after hearing him crashing thru the woods right at me when I rattled. Then seeing him walking right to my tree not knowing whether he was going to walk behind the tree or in front of it because he was coming right at me, I didnt even tthink of the video. He walked by my tree inside 10 yards! I knew that was my moment I had been waiting for days and days. Needed to make it count and capitalize on it and thank God I did!!
> 
> Heading out in the next half hour for a field photos session! Will have a bunch more pics that I will load before my flight today!


Dont blame ya a bit! When it comes down to moment you have been waiting for, focusing on the shot is more important than getting it all on video. Great shot too BTW, you absolutely nailed him!


----------



## trailinone

Strutter, I don't blame you at all. I had one come in last week to a decoy, and it was an awesome show, but there's no way I could have recorded the hunt. It was too exciting. 
Can't wait to see the pics. 
Chris


----------



## huntingnwfl

Great job. Take some pics n dont miss your flight.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just got back home from field photos session! Also took him to the butcher. Packing up and will upload pics soon. Took a couple quick measurements at the meat locker...he is 20.5" inside! First time breaking into the 20" club for me. He would have been around 150" if his right beam matched his left and would have been a beautiful 10. Not sure what happened to his scraggly right side, perhaps during velvet. He was about 200lbs dressed, nice mature buck. Definitely getting a shoulder mount because this hunt was awesome and he's a great trophy for my efforts!


----------



## Kansas Jack

congrads to you strutter. iam hunting in Washington co. Kansas and hope to do as well as you did. have a safe trip home.enjoyed your thread KJ


----------



## BvrHunter

Congrats STRUT!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see some more pics!! 200lbs....he's a pig man Cngrats again and thanks for letting us enjoy your hunt with you!


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Well done Sir! There is nothing like when a plan finally comes together. Just got back in from my AM hunt and about o head back out to try some rattling myself! Congrats to you FS! Already looking forward to next year


----------



## avluey

Congrats Strut! Hadn't got to check the thread for a few days, glad to see you get a nice one down.


----------



## 7x7 bull

Congrats Strutter!!!! This is what all threads on AT should be like. You paint a beautiful picture with words and the video and still pics were an added bonus. Sorry it wasn't that 160 you were looking for but a beautiful buck anyway. You had me googling your video setup and got me thinking about next year. Thanks again.


----------



## Otdrsman85

I figured he would be in the mid 140s. Definitely an awesome buck!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Here's some pics from the field photo session!!!!



















































Grim Reaper Whitetail Special carnage!! 12-ringed him...one of the best shots of my life!












I will write the final chapter including the hunt story from the encounter in the next day or so. Heading up to my families Lodge in the Catskills of NY for the whole Thanksgiving week. Will be awesome to celebrate, relax, and enjoy great food and drinks with them all week!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Huntin Hard

Congrats strutter! That's a awesome buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Great job. I really enjoyed the Ride


----------



## MWoody

Great photos scott and thanks once again for taking me along on your journey! Have a great thanksgiving with your family!!


----------



## bsites9

good job man. Most anticipated annual thread by far.


----------



## MGB

Great shot! Knowing your setup and the shot you took, I was surprised to see so much arrow sticking out in your first, in situ, picts. Didn't seem to jive with your blood trail either. Now I see you go complete penetration (probably heart) and he fell on the exit side and pushed the arrow backward. How far did he actually make it?

Enjoy the holiday with your family!


----------



## MGB

Did the right leg finally stop the arrow from exiting?


----------



## mikecs4life

Congrats on a great buck Strutter. Thanks for the ride along. It was awesome.


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

Thanks Strutter. Now go and enjoy the family and holidays


----------



## bulldogbish

Great job. Great buck. You def have a knack for bringing the hunt to life.


----------



## Featherbuster

Awesome job thanks for sharing and taking us along with you


----------



## hilltophunter

Congratulations on an awesome buck. You will be in my neck of the woods here in NY. You plan on hunting?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jnutz19

Awesome Scott!! He sure is a bruiser!! Congrats again and enjoy your thanksgiving!


----------



## AndyH

Had a great time following along. Thanks for taking the time to share the experience. He's a great animal!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Awesome pics Scott. I think he's a beauty. I want to thank you for inviting us to come along, it was very exciting.
Enjoy your visit with your family during the holiday. Have fun!

Dan.


----------



## scrapejuice

Congrats Scott, thanks for taking us along. Its a lot of work, and much appreciated!

Real nice buck!


----------



## Brian811

Congrats! That's a great buck and the experience makes it all worth it.


----------



## Bloodtrax

Great buck and great story, congrats!!!


----------



## brangus

Congrats !! You are lucky to have a friend like Jimmy. Hope you both have a nice thanksgiving.


----------



## Jon C

I had a great time following your hunt. I have to hand it to you, you sure put in your time and hunted hard. Congrats and have safe travels.


----------



## trkyslr

Strutter pm sent!


----------



## RackAttak

Nice pics.


----------



## Fireman324

Well done brotha!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Congrats strut. Looking forward to the complete write up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

Congrats on a great buck..I read through the entrie thread tonight. I leave for my first Kansas deer hunt in the AM!


----------



## CarbonExpress

Congrats Strut, thread was amazing as always. Can't wait for next year


----------



## jpop

Well done and loved following your journey. I could care less about the score, you harvested a mature buck w/ a bow which in my book is a trophy any day of the week, congrats.


----------



## fullerb

Can you let us know how Jimmy makes out. Hoping he gets a monster.


----------



## foltzy

Congrats Strutter!!! Phenominal story, and a great buck!! thanks forbringing me along on this joyess ride of yours.


----------



## BigDeer

Congrats! Thank you for thread!


----------



## apollo610

CONGRATS!!!
Glad to see you put one down. This has been a great adventure with you and cant wait for it a again next year.


----------



## Webbslinger

Congrats Strutter!
Glad you were able to close the deal with a big one.


----------



## Robertoski

Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## Duckman64

Enjoyed it Strutter! Great job...can't wait for next year's adventure and to see what you add!


----------



## Glock1722

Hey Scotty, make sure you post this brute in the 2001 Successful Hunt thread! Can't wait to read the story of how it went down.


----------



## Grizz1219

Congrats Scott!!!! Awesome job!!!! Great buck for sure!!!


----------



## sekbowmadness

So how did it go down! Stories man!


----------



## REDVANES

sekbowmadness said:


> so how did it go down! Stories man!



lol go back a few pages...


----------



## Glock1722

Glock1722 said:


> Hey Scotty, make sure you post this brute in the 2001 Successful Hunt thread! Can't wait to read the story of how it went down.


Typing too fast. I meant 2012

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sekbowmadness

REDVANES said:


> lol go back a few pages...


There really isnt a story yet. He said at the end of his post with the field photos he would type up the full encounter!

Cant wait!


----------



## eekamouse

So can ya go to Kansas Iowa etc and publicly hunt trophy whitetail or do ya need 15000 to make it happen cause that's what it seems like and that stinks. Just my opinion maybe ya can shed some light on this. Admire your dedication to the hunt and documentation very impressive


----------



## Fireman324

He is still on vacation somewhere else. He will get it up im sure. I havent talke to him in a couple days either....

I hunt public land and missed a giant! I have seen the biggest deer ever on PL. they are tough to hunt and kill but they are there like any other piece if ground.


----------



## basspro05

eekamouse said:


> So can ya go to Kansas Iowa etc and publicly hunt trophy whitetail or do ya need 15000 to make it happen cause that's what it seems like and that stinks. Just my opinion maybe ya can shed some light on this. Admire your dedication to the hunt and documentation very impressive


You see the mature bucks in Kansas are highly educated they only stay on outfitters and private land, they never cross through public land...I mean NEVER, so yeah if you don't pay big money you will never see a mature buck on public land no matter how good the habitat and how many does may be cruising through that same public land during the rut. These deer would stay on outfitter land and die before they moved for food or water if necessary!!!

Better pay that outfitter!!!

Hope this info helps!


----------



## Mathewsboy00

basspro05 said:


> You see the mature bucks in Kansas are highly educated they only stay on outfitters and private land, they never cross through public land...I mean NEVER, so yeah if you don't pay big money you will never see a mature buck on public land no matter how good the habitat and how many does may be cruising through that same public land during the rut. These deer would stay on outfitter land and die before they moved for food or water if necessary!!!
> 
> Better pay that outfitter!!!
> 
> Hope this info helps!



you have no idea what your talking about i killed a 148in 8 point on public land, you just have to do your homwork...ridiculous!!!!!! you can ill a monster on public land you just have to work harder and do your homework which alot of people dont do cuz they lazy...dont excpect to walk out to public and set up to kill a big on you have to find them and go where no one wants to...i can belive your anwser to his ?


----------



## Mathewsboy00

and public land was Kansas i have seen the biggest 5 monster bucks on kansas public land


----------



## Hunter418

Mathewsboy00 said:


> you have no idea what your talking about i killed a 148in 8 point on public land, you just have to do your homwork...ridiculous!!!!!! you can ill a monster on public land you just have to work harder and do your homework which alot of people dont do cuz they lazy...dont excpect to walk out to public and set up to kill a big on you have to find them and go where no one wants to...i can belive your anwser to his ?


He was being sarcastic...


----------



## basspro05

Hunter418 said:


> He was being sarcastic...


Atleast someone saw what I was doing there:mg:


----------



## apollo610

basspro05 said:


> Atleast someone saw what I was doing there:mg:


x2, I had a laugh from it


----------



## Huntin Hard

If you thought he was serious then wow.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eekamouse

Lol the replays were worth the post was gettin slow around here my point is good hunt but he paid a lot to do it and most can't its just not realistic and that's sad


----------



## shaffer88

Ok strut I cant standby silently anymore. I want that story. You said a couple days like five days ago so lets have it. . Not mad just want something to read while on stand lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tall 1

Congrats on making such a great shot Scott! You did it man!! He's an awesome buck and you earned him. Thanks for bringing us along and sharing your adventure.
I'm looking forward to reading the final chapter.

Remember, you always have a spot in my turkey blind here in CT.


----------



## APAsuphan

Wonder how his hunting in New York is going.


----------



## J-Dubyah

APAsuphan said:


> Wonder how his hunting in New York is going.


He told me he shot his biggest doe yesterday...said it weighed in at 174lbs.


----------



## Fullstrutter

*The Final Chapter*

I've been working on the final hunt story and have over 3 pages written in a MS Word document. Will post as soon as I finish. It's been a lot of fun reliving all the details of the hunt! Have had a week to think about the experience and have been celebrating with my family and friends everyday :thumbs_up


----------



## Fireman324

Cant wait


----------



## shaffer88

We will let it pass. Looking forward to it

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ridgerunner7

You worked for that one! Congrats!


----------



## Fullstrutter

This sucksss! My shower this morning did not include scent free soap and shampoo. I'm wearing dress shoes, not my muck boots, and a monkey suit not my camo. My scent attractants this morning were cologne and not estrous. And right now I'm sitting in my office chair and not my treestand. 

Really missing the woods!


----------



## sekbowmadness

I hear that strut. Look at it this way... less than a year to go.


----------



## nockedup

Fullstrutter said:


> This sucksss! My shower this morning did not include scent free soap and shampoo. I'm wearing dress shoes, not my muck boots, and a monkey suit not my camo. My scent attractants this morning were cologne and not estrous. And right now I'm sitting in my office chair and not my treestand.
> 
> Really missing the woods!


----------



## scrapejuice

Fullstrutter said:


> This sucksss! My shower this morning did not include scent free soap and shampoo. I'm wearing dress shoes, not my muck boots, and a monkey suit not my camo. My scent attractants this morning were cologne and not estrous. And right now I'm sitting in my office chair and not my treestand.
> 
> Really missing the woods!


Im feeling ya!


----------



## MGB

Fullstrutter said:


> This sucksss! My shower this morning did not include scent free soap and shampoo. I'm wearing dress shoes, not my muck boots, and a monkey suit not my camo. My scent attractants this morning were cologne and not estrous. And right now I'm sitting in my office chair and not my treestand.
> 
> Really missing the woods!


Same here! However, it's opening day of firearm season here PA, so, I'm actually not too disappointed to be working today. Way too much lead flying around for my tastes.


----------



## APAsuphan

scrapejuice said:


> Im feeling ya!


Me too!


----------



## TN Delta 581

Fullstrutter said:


> This sucksss! My shower this morning did not include scent free soap and shampoo. I'm wearing dress shoes, not my muck boots, and a monkey suit not my camo. My scent attractants this morning were cologne and not estrous. And right now I'm sitting in my office chair and not my treestand.
> 
> Really missing the woods!


The worst day of hunting beats the best day at work


----------



## Fullstrutter

*The Final Chapter*

Hey guys, 

This is a long write-up and that's why it took me a while to finish it. Wait until you have a few minutes to read it, and I hope you enjoy it!

I was up at my families Lodge in the Catskills for the last week and the internet and cell service was lousy overall. I was also relaxing and spending some good quality time with the family and enjoying it as much as possible. Here is how my awesome Kansas bowhunt ended with success!

The plan was to hunt the stand that I hunted the Sunday before…that was the day when it poured in the morning for a few hours and then the intense cold front came through over the course of the day. That was one of the harshest all day sets that I had ever experienced. However if you remember, I saw 7 different bucks including 2 P&Y’s with one in the 140’s as an 8! Jimmy hunted that stand the following day when I had decided I wanted a change of scenery. He didn’t see anything at all amazingly! I couldn’t believe it. Just goes to show you how it really can be turned on and turned off from day to day during the rut in certain areas. 

We call that stand the Ridge stand and I was excited to get back into it after 4 days of hunting different farms. This property has the potential for world class deer and you really feel like you are in the wilderness buried in the middle of this over 500 acre thing of beauty. 
It is about 1000 yard hike in from where Jimmy drops me off and the conditions were prime to drag an estrous scent trail in. Due to Jimmy’s work schedule and the location of this farm, he needed to drop me off about 30 minutes earlier than normal. So, I knew I would have plenty of time to take my time hiking in. 

When I got about 100 yards off the road, I took out my special golden estrous and scent wicks. I found a stick that I was able to fit the hole in the scent wick over a mini V in the end of the stick so it held it onto the stick. Did all of this with my gloves on for scent management. The bottle I bought had the pump spray and I copiously soaked 3 wicks that I had slipped over the V in the end of the stick. I had already come into the stand this way at grey first light the Sunday morning prior, so I knew the route I had to go. Using only my google maps app on my smartphone, it led me through the pastures and woodlots and up the ridge to my stand. I stopped every 75 yards or so and gave the wicks on the end of the branch that I was dragging along the ground a few squirts to freshen the scent trail. That way it makes the scent trail appear to be getting stronger in the direction that I walked to my stand. 

I made great time, even though I walked slowly and quietly. I knew it was going to be a long day on stand getting dropped off so early, so I had packed my heavy gear and plenty of food. My heavy outer bibs and jacket strap on nicely to the bottom of my Badlands pack. Once I got to my tree, I dropped my pack, my small pack with rattling antlers and some other gear, and my bow encased in my primos bow sling off at my tree. I then walked about 20 yards to the north and placed the stick with the scent wicks up in the branches of a little sapling. With the wind direction that day, the primary funnel that this stand hunts…the scent from the scent bomb would hit the buck that came up the funnel before he hit my scent stream if he came from the direction we anticipated. 

I got back to my tree and suited up in my heavy gear. It was about 32 that morning, a beautiful frosty clear and calm morning. The type we think about all year and pray for during November! I tied my bow to the pull-up rope, ascended the tree spikes, and climbed into my Gorilla lock on to commence a 12+ hour vigil. 

As I sat there during the pre-dawn gloom, I couldn’t help but think about the fact that my days on this hunt were numbered. I was set to leave on Tuesday afternoon, and it was Friday. I still had a solid few days left to hunt. But I had already been in Kansas and hunted all day for 9 days! The pressure was slowly starting to build. Surprisingly, I never felt any fatigue and every morning I jumped out of bed with ease and into scent free shower. This was all despite enjoying a CR every night with Jimmy, relaxing after an all day hunt the day before. 
It was Friday November 16th and I was sitting in a stand for the day where a monster could come by at any moment. Suddenly, my thoughts about how many days I had left were interrupted by soft consistent crunching in the leaves. She was still too far away and it was still too dark in the woods to make anything out, but I knew it was a deer. The leaves were super super crunchy and loud, having a nice frost on them. The deer seemed to be meandering, feeding, in no rush – felt like a doe. She hung around up the hill from me eating acorns for almost 20 minutes, enough time for me to see her plainly after it got nice and light out. She eventually wandered off. 
The sun started to rise as the minutes ticked by. I was just sitting there soaking up the beautiful morning around me. It wasn’t 30 minutes later when I heard the unmistakable sound of a deer moving in the woods, again up the hill from me. This time he had come from behind me and was working across the ridge above me about 75 yards. I got a video of him:

Then I grunted at him and got him to commit and come all the way in and took another video as he came by nice and close:
He worked his way around me and over to the steep deep ditch that was one of the primary land features that created the funnel by this stand. I then saw another doe coming towards us from the direction that he came, only lower down the ridge. She would have come right by my stand, but he was now right near me. As soon as she saw him, she took off with her tail up with him in hot pursuit! That was cool to watch. 

At this point it was probably around 7:15AM. I went back into hunt mode and it was a while until I heard the next animal. It was down in the ditch to my 10 o clock. I heard quick paced steps in the leaves, almost running, definitely in a hurry, or excited. I first thought maybe a buck? Then I realized that the cadence of this animals steps was not consistent with a deer…it was too small. I then figured it was very likely to be a coyote…they are THICK on this farm. The last Sunday I hunted this set, when I was leaving after dark they were all howling down in the bottoms….sounded like a dozen of them or more!! 
I finally caught some movement through the brush and threw up the binos…it was a coyote. He sounded like he was coming closer and the visual confirmed it. It was at that point that I noticed his colorations…he had a gorgeous burnt orange thick and full coat! I knew this was an animal that would be worthy of full body mounting so I went into kill mode. He came up the side of the ditch towards me, not knowing I was there. When he got to the top, he was directly downwind of the estrous scent bomb. He sat down right there at 40 yards or so, for what had to have been 6-8 minutes, no lie. I couldn’t believe the patience that this animal had. I hadn’t made a peep yet, first I wanted to see what direction he was going to go in. Finally he made his move and it looked like he was going to continue along the top edge of the ditch going away from me. So I started trying to kiss him in. He stopped and looked intently, but never came any closer and eventually scurried off. 

Another hour went by before I heard or saw anything, and again it was down in the ditch. Again it was a coyote, I could tell by the sound of it compared to the one I heard earlier. This time though, this one came up the ditch closer to me and emerged 30 yards away and headed my way. I readied my bow and took a stance facing him, already have stood up when I heard him coming up the ditch towards me. I could see this one was a big male, with a grey thick coat. He walked towards me and my heart rate was accelerating quickly; I knew I was going to get a shot. As he got to the 20 yard mark, I couldn’t draw because there was nothing between us and he was looking my way. Then he looked up and saw me. I was already frozen. He had no clue what I was but decide to turn to go back towards the ditch. That’s when I drew like lightening. He heard it and turned around back towards me and looked up at me. Then he took a few steps closer looking up at me. I was now motionless at fulldraw with my 20 yard pin on his front end. He was facing me nearly head on, severe quartering towards…with his tail on the left and his head on the right. I made the decision to just smash him right around the high front shoulder/neck area. I remember putting the pin just left of his head and touched the release. 

In an instant, my arrow ripped across the distance between us and laced him something fierce. The shot impacted him within an inch of where I was aiming, diagonally slashing through his body almost lengthwise. It made a thwack/thud sound that was extremely satisfying!! He let out a YELPPP/YIPPPP and started writhing and wrathing rolling all around trying to bite the arrow and whatnot. He then took off like a scalded dog at full sprint and made it 40 yards before crashing into a 12” diameter tree stone dead. The 2” reaper blasted through the shoulder and went all the way thru, exiting low and back near the right read hind quarter. I was pretty pumped immediately afterwards; smiling and excited. It was my first kill with my new Elite Pulse and it was obviously very lethal and brought death swiftly. It also confirmed that after 9 days of hard hunting and carrying it through the brush and pulling it up to my stand and all that…that it was still dead on. It gave me supreme confidence. 
I texted with Jimmy and updated the thread to tell you guys after I calmed down a bit. He suggested that I get down and drag the yote to the big ditch and get him out of sight. He had died right in an area where we anticipated a buck to come through. So I got down and moved him and then got back and settled up into my treestand. It was late morning and the day was warming up. Temps were projected to get into the high 50’s and I figured it would be a long slow day until the last hour or so. Boy was I wrong. 

A couple hours had gone by with little to report. Very annoyingly, my internet service went out sometime around noon. I still could text and make calls but internet no good. Turns out, after a 15 min phone call on hold with AT&T, that a tower was down in the Kansas City area. Great. So I had some lunch and relaxed and just enjoyed the hunt. It was very pleasant out and was warming up enough that I took my heavy outer jacket off which makes drawing the bow a little easier and also shooting a little easier. I always took my jacket off when on stand whenever I could if the temps were warm enough so I could shoot better if a shot presented. 

With internet not working on my phone and accidently forgetting to charge my big battery the night before, I was dazing off in peace and quiet. It was early to mid afternoon. My subconscious started affiliating a sound off in the distance that I didn’t realize I was hearing. It was still quiet and far away. Although it was calm and quiet in the woods, so I could hear over 100 yards away with ease. At some point, it became evident that something was coming closer and it snapped me to attention out of my big buck daydream. I swiveled my head to the left and beaded down on the crunching in the leaves, which was now about 100 yards away. 

At first, I thought it was another coyote. The footfalls were quick paced, excited, and consistent. Definitely a larger animal, and moving with a definite intention. It didn’t take long for me to realize that it was just too loud to be a coyote. The cadence and rhythm of the footsteps started sounding more like a buck scent trailing. I still hadn’t seen anything yet because it was way too thick to be able to see, but the sounds were coming from the other side of the ditch. There was patches of openings where I could see out towards that directions and the crunching in the leaves had definitely come closer. All of a sudden, I caught a movement through the trees.

need to finish the story in another post, can only have 15,000 characters max per post (lol)


----------



## Fullstrutter

*Part Two of The Final Chapter*

cont...


I already had the binos in my hands and was ready instantly to snap them to my eyes once I saw something. I acquired the motion in the brush in my binos and saw a big body, sunlight on brown hide, and I will never forget what else I saw. I saw sun glinting off wide mainbeams. IT WAS A BIG BUCK!! Immediately I put down my binos and grabbed my grunt call. I left out a few grunts with minimal response. I didn’t hear him stop walking or see him come closer. In fact I still couldn’t see anything as it was just too thick. So I did a super loud aggressive snort wheeze followed by another grunt. I didn’t hear anything. I couldn’t decide if he had stopped to listen (most probable) or had headed away and was now out of hearing in the leaves. I then heard him in the leaves again but he sounded distant, not coming my way. I was freaking out. 

Here I was, with a big buck of completely unknown proportions, in the redzone, and he was not coming my way. I needed to change this outcome. All of a sudden the idea of rattling pooped into my head. I had blind rattled a couple times earlier in the morning so I had my 140” class set of antlers hanging at the ready. Put the grunt call in my mouth, grabbed the antlers, let out a super aggressive LOUD snortwheeze and then started banging the antlers together in a medium loud manner. Don’t forget, it was super calm and quiet in the woods and he was certainly within 125 yards I figured. 

I rattled pretty loud for about 7 seconds straight and then went to pause before starting to continue rattling so I could listen for a split second. Within milliseconds of me stopping my rattling I instantly hearing him crashing through the woods towards me. He was on a DEAD RUN right at me and I’ll never forget the sounds of him barreling at me through the calm woods with the leaves in full crunchy mode!!!! It was unbelievable! I hastily hung my antlers back up while reaching for my bow and turning to face the direction he was coming from. He was coming at me from a direction somewhat behind the stand with the 16” tree kind of between me and him. As soon as I got into position to face that way I could already see him…he had already crossed the 75 yard mark and was running directly at my tree. I could see one big 5 point side and remember saying in my head “it’s a wide 10!!”. 

He slowed to a bull-ish confident walk about 40 yards away. I had no clue which side of the tree he was going to come by and I wanted to let him walk by because I had better openings and would have quartering away shot once he got by my tree. Now he’s 30 yards and coming. The wind was perfect no matter what way he took. 25 yards. My heart was pounding like crazy. 15 yards. I knew I was going to get a shot and I knew it was my chance to capitalize on all my efforts. I was in kill mode. Finally I realize he is going to come by on the slightly uphill side of my tree. I had to shift in the stand and don’t remember doing it at all. He’s now less than 10 yards from my tree right below me as I watch him walk by without a concern in the world. He had no clue imminent danger lurked ominously nearby. His body looked like a tank, his neck was so massively swelled up it was unreal. This was a mature shooter buck and now it was just a matter of getting him stopped in an opening and making a good shot. 

He stopped walking for about 4 seconds when he was right under my tree with 10 yards. I still hadn’t drawn because I was waiting for the perfect moment. He turned his head uphill and away from me and started walking and it was then that I drew in a swift silent motion. I bent at the waist, and prepared for him to enter my first lane at 15 yards. Right as he entered it I urrrpp at him to stop him but he walked thru the opening! I tracked with him. He stopped 1 step past the opening and looked around. My pulse was through the roof. My pins were projecting my heartbeat with every beat, I was shaking and it showed through my peep. I closed my eyes for 2 seconds while he stood there looking around, slowly inhaled a deep breath, and told myself to calm down. Now was the time to execute everything I had practiced…for this very moment. I settled in on the next shooting lane as he starting walking again.

I led him this time one step before he entered the opening, urrrppp. He stopped in the opening but there was a 1” limb that was diagonally above his vitals, going from the middle of his shoulder to up over the top of his back. It was blocking approx the upper 1/3 of his killzone. I was tempted to take the shot instantly. But I said no wait…don’t force it…take that extra second. So I took one more deep breath, exhaled, and with sweaty palms…aimed the pin a little extra back from the shoulder and a touch lower than I would have, to stay away from the limb. 

It all felt like a dream but the cold steel of the trigger that my finger was curled around was very real. I told myself to *FOCUS*. When the pin got to where I wanted it to lock on I touched the trigger and sent my arrow on it way. It was in slow mo. I saw the green glowing nockturnal, seemingly on fire even in the bright afternoon sunlight. Then I heard the massive thwack as the Grim Reaper Whitetail Special crashed home and opened…perfect hit!! Exactly where I was aiming and the monster 2” mechanical buried the arrow to the fletchings. 

At the shot he wheeled hard left and very quickly hit top speed crashing off through the woods on a death run. I could already see the blood coming out of him. As he crossed the 50 yard mark, now heading directly back the direction in which I originally rattled him in from, I acquired him in the binos. I saw that his entire front right shoulder was absolutely slathered in super bright red blood. This was an awesome sign because I knew the Reaper had created an exit hole and I knew it was near the front shoulder. That to me spelled one thing…lungs and heart FTW! 

While he was in the binos, once he got about 100 yards out it started to get real thick but I could still see him. He was walking now and I saw him do the drunken stagger and start falling sideways but he caught himself and kept walking. I knew that was an awesome sign and it was the first time that I had ever seen a deer that I shot with a bow do the sideways staggering where you know he is about to fall dead!! I watched him for as long as I could and he went behind some trees. The last thing I saw was his antlers doing a swaying back and forth motion sticking out from behind the trees he went behind, and I knew it was down and done!! I was AMPED out of my mind!!! I glanced back to where he was standing when I shot and I saw a massive spray of blood on the leaves that I hadn’t noticed until then. I felt so great about the shot, it was overwhelming!! 

It is so tough to kill these big deer with a bow and arrow. My last two years in 2010 and 2011 I never got to see my buck fall from the tree. Can’t explain the relief I felt knowing I had without a doubt 100% definitely sealed the deal and made it count after 10 days of hunting all day!!! 

I immediately posted to you guys and then made a ton of phone calls to Jimmy and my Dad and Bro and my girl and some of my best hunting buddies sharing the excitement with them all. 

After an hour or so of soaking it up, Jimmy had me get down and track him to make sure he was definitely down since I didn’t fully see him fall. I could have run down the blood trail if I wanted to. I was able to follow it in the binos for over 60 yards before the brush got too thick and the sunlight was reflecting in the leaves too much. I crept along, now on the ground, and followed the best blood trail I’ve ever followed for about 125 yards. Surprisingly, he was able to make it that far. He was a big bodied deer, dressed right about 200lbs so he had a lot of blood in him apparently lol. 

The Reaper took out everything inside him, I mean absolutely everything from a little back to all the way forward. It was so satisfying when I knelt down to admire him and give thanks. He was the most hard-earned buck of my life, and also my 2nd biggest buck ever. It was my first time breaking into the 20” spread club too. He’s not the monster I originally set my sights on, but he is an awesome 140” class mature 4.5 year old buck. A definite trophy, and it goes to show what hard work can earn you in the deer woods! He is already at the taxidermist for a full shoulder mount :thumbs_up

I’ll throw up some more pics in the next couple days, including some of the monster 174lb doe I got with my girl in NY over Thanksgiving week! 


Strutter


----------



## HI OFCR

Again congrats and great story!


----------



## SEKreaper

Thank you for all that you have done to let us partake in your hunt along side of you Strutter. Awesome job as always and I look forward to next year.


----------



## shaffer88

Congrats strutter that a great story that all of us have been expecting, and waiting for. Thanks again for taking us on your journey

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> Congrats strutter that a great story that all of us have been expecting, and waiting for. Thanks again for taking us on your journey
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Had a blast!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Sweet ending, great read, Scotty.

Kel


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

Enjoyed the journey. Put me there at the hunt step by step. Congratulations on completing your objective with a great buck.


----------



## 199NT

Scott I had a blast helping you and next year we need to step up our game and put a Giant on the ground!
Jimmy


----------



## apollo610

Thanks to both of you for the thread.
Strutter - excellent story and I am glad that you were successful.


----------



## Pittstate23

I enjoyed your photos, videos, writings, and everything else that you were able to incorporate into this thread to make everyone feel like they were part of the hunt. I just graduated college and have gone from getting to go out every single morning of the week and 3 nights a week last year to stuck in an office and only hunting the weekends this year. It was a huge bummer but at least for the 10 days that you were reporting from the stand I was able to feel like I knew what was going on in the deer woods. Congrats.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pittstate23 said:


> I enjoyed your photos, videos, writings, and everything else that you were able to incorporate into this thread to make everyone feel like they were part of the hunt. I just graduated college and have gone from getting to go out every single morning of the week and 3 nights a week last year to stuck in an office and only hunting the weekends this year. It was a huge bummer but at least for the 10 days that you were reporting from the stand I was able to feel like I knew what was going on in the deer woods. Congrats.


Happy to take you along brotha. 

Hoping someday all the effort I put into these threads will earn me an opportunity to do it more seriously, someway/somehow. 

Jimmy and I are also talking about creating a DVD showing our yearly scouting, tree stand palcement, strategy, and then following the my hunt from start to finish. Then selling them for cheap to anyone that enjoys our work. I wonder how much interest there would be in that.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Happy to take you along brotha.
> 
> Hoping someday all the effort I put into these threads will earn me an opportunity to do it more seriously, someway/somehow.
> 
> Jimmy and I are also talking about creating a DVD showing our yearly scouting, tree stand palcement, strategy, and then following the my hunt from start to finish. Then selling them for cheap to anyone that enjoys our work. I wonder how much interest there would be in that.


I know I would defiantly buy that video. That'd be real cool....atleast to me it would be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogbish

I perfer videos that tell a story instead of cuts to deer being shot. It helps to create a connection with the audience. You did it on this thread and I am looking forward to a video someday. Great job!


----------



## RayJax

I'd follow your thread the entire way and then watch the videos! Videos would be great to watch in the off season summer months to get me and my buddies pumped up for the upcoming season!


----------



## apollo610

I'm in!!


----------



## LaMedic

I'm so in


----------



## Fullstrutter

Well there's 5 haha


----------



## APAsuphan

Strutter you better get that bad boy scored and in the scoring thread!


----------



## Fullstrutter

APAsuphan said:


> Strutter you better get that bad boy scored and in the scoring thread!


Good point...got a link? I forget where to go


----------



## APAsuphan

Here ya go.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1784308


----------



## Fireman324

Well done on the write up. Count me in for a video..... wth..... Morel season will be here before you know it!


----------



## Bill S.

Awesome read- Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladderstand

Were there any pics for this? Did I miss them somewhere?


----------



## Fullstrutter

ladderstand said:


> Were there any pics for this? Did I miss them somewhere?


Any pics for what? There's pics on almost every page, including all the kill pics and hero pics in the last 5-10 pages :thumbs_up


----------



## shaffer88

ladderstand said:


> Were there any pics for this? Did I miss them somewhere?


What!!!!!!!!!!!




Fullstrutter said:


> Any pics for what? There's pics on almost every page, including all the kill pics and hero pics in the last 5-10 pages :thumbs_up


 Is this guy joking?. . . He can't be serious. Your buck from last successful hunt was very first post. . . . This guy actually made me laugh


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> What!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this guy joking?. . . He can't be serious. Your buck from last successful hunt was very first post. . . . This guy actually made me laugh
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2



Lol yeah...I wasn't sure if it was serious or not. Tons of pics if you look!


----------



## jdk81

50 Pages. Impressive.


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt- 
How's it hangn brotha! I was thinkn about you a couple hours ago when l was driving back from taking a couple doe to get processed...


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Strutt-
> How's it hangn brotha! I was thinkn about you a couple hours ago when l was driving back from taking a couple doe to get processed...


Where you take your doe. I have freezer full of meat that needs to become sausage

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Fullstrutter said:


> Lol yeah...I wasn't sure if it was serious or not. Tons of pics if you look!


Pics might not come through for him. There are days when I can't see any pics on different threads.


----------



## ladderstand

Well I am glad that I could provide a laugh for you. I wouldn't have asked if I had seen them. I read this post from page 1 awhile back and was seeing that people were giving their congrats etc. I never saw the pics. So today when I was cruising the forum I remembered the post, looked it up and asked. I never even went back in the pages to see again in there were pics because like I said, I didn't see any last time through. Thanks to Kansas Bruisers for being the optimist for me. So yeah, I went back a few pages and there they were. They were truly not there (for me anyway) last time through. Congrats.


----------



## Fullstrutter

ladderstand said:


> Well I am glad that I could provide a laugh for you. I wouldn't have asked if I had seen them. I read this post from page 1 awhile back and was seeing that people were giving their congrats etc. I never saw the pics. So today when I was cruising the forum I remembered the post, looked it up and asked. I never even went back in the pages to see again in there were pics because like I said, I didn't see any last time through. Thanks to Kansas Bruisers for being the optimist for me. So yeah, I went back a few pages and there they were. They were truly not there (for me anyway) last time through. Congrats.


It's possible that you were looking at the thread from work or somewhere previously where links from Photobucket (the domain I host my pics at) are blocked. And now, when you saw them today, you were looking on your phone or somewhere other than where you were previously looking and photobucket domain isn't blocked. Otherwise not sure how to make any sense of it.


----------



## ladderstand

Read it at work (don't tell anyone) and checked today at work as well. First time no pics, this time pics. We have blazing fast lines here but somedays it gets slow. Maybe I didn't let it load all the way. Honestly, I was just doing a find for your username and only reading what you post, not anything else. May have just been a case where it didn't load fast and I moved right over it.

Nice deer though. I read the 2011 story as well. Looking forward to this year again. Thanks!


----------



## shaffer88

ladderstand said:


> Read it at work (don't tell anyone) and checked today at work as well. First time no pics, this time pics. We have blazing fast lines here but somedays it gets slow. Maybe I didn't let it load all the way. Honestly, I was just doing a find for your username and only reading what you post, not anything else. May have just been a case where it didn't load fast and I moved right over it.
> 
> Nice deer though. I read the 2011 story as well. Looking forward to this year again. Thanks!


AT WORK!!!!! welcome to the site. I believe thats why its here, to waste time at work. Lol jk if the boss reads this

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fireman324

shaffer88 said:


> Where you take your doe. I have freezer full of meat that needs to become sausage
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Cloud's Meat @ Carthage, Missouri. Its awesome l ll have to hook you up with some!


----------



## Fireman324

Ok guys its been a while so now that the season is over ill show you how l ended up. I never took a buck but did get a couple doe s down. 

This is my 8 year old son who shot this one with his new .243 @ about 250 yards. He was pretty happy to say the least. 








This is what l got back from 2 deer from Clouds Meat and how l had them processed


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

Fireman324 said:


> Ok guys its been a while so now that the season is over ill show you how l ended up. I never took a buck but did get a couple doe s down.
> 
> This is my 8 year old son who shot this one with his new .243 @ about 250 yards. He was pretty happy to say the least.
> View attachment 1571212
> 
> 
> This is what l got back from 2 deer from Clouds Meat and how l had them processed
> View attachment 1571213
> 
> View attachment 1571214


Looks yummy


----------



## bigbuck64

And here I sit in stand hungry and u show me food pics lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fireman324

Haha! This stuff is awesome too! My fav are the deer sticks! Got some this time with pepperjack inside of em. It was the first thing my boy asked for when he seen it in the car when l picked him up from school.


----------



## Fullstrutter

70 days and counting until I fly out to Kansas for this year's Live Hunt!!!!!!!


This will be my 4th annual KS Monster Buck Bowhunt!! I will be doing another thread this year for sure!!


I just reread this whole thread over the last few days and relived all the experiences...what a blast reading all 50 pages. Really got me in the Fall bowhunting mindset!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> 70 days and counting until I fly out to Kansas for this year's Live Hunt!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This will be my 4th annual KS Monster Buck Bowhunt!! I will be doing another thread this year for sure!!
> 
> 
> I just reread this whole thread over the last few days and relived all the experiences...what a blast reading all 50 pages. Really got me in the Fall bowhunting mindset!!!


Got any trail cam pics of bucks on the farm this year?!


----------



## bacon27

Fullstrutter said:


> 70 days and counting until I fly out to Kansas for this year's Live Hunt!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This will be my 4th annual KS Monster Buck Bowhunt!! I will be doing another thread this year for sure!!
> 
> 
> I just reread this whole thread over the last few days and relived all the experiences...what a blast reading all 50 pages. Really got me in the Fall bowhunting mindset!!!


Looking forward to it FS, your stuff is pretty exciting to see unfold.


----------



## Fullstrutter

APAsuphan said:


> Got any trail cam pics of bucks on the farm this year?!



Going to be pulling cards for the first time this weekend!! Just one of our cams I think, but Jimmy may swap cards on both cams. We only have two out. One is on the prop where I shot 8osaurus in 2010, the other one is on the prop near where I missed the 160"+ typical 13 pointer in 2011. 

Can't wait to see what's been hitting the trophy rocks!


----------



## NolesFan

Looking forward to watching your trip develop again this year Strutter!


----------



## huntnfishnut

:thumbs_up Good stuff. Looking forward to it


----------



## Huntin Hard

Can't wait for it again this year. Still best thread on archery talk IMO.


----------



## AARON H

I'm tuned in again for this year. Good luck


----------



## Daniel75

I read this from start to finish, great thread. I'll be in Kansas this year for the first time myself, Unit 8 and 9. I'm hoping to get a shot at a deer that we all dream of when we think of Kansas. Looking forward to your thread this year. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## MO/KShunter

Daniel75 said:


> I read this from start to finish, great thread. I'll be in Kansas this year for the first time myself, Unit 8 and 9. I'm hoping to get a shot at a deer that we all dream of when we think of Kansas. Looking forward to your thread this year. Good luck to everyone.


Have I missed this years Hunt? When does it start?


----------



## Maddog10

MO/KShunter said:


> Have I missed this years Hunt? When does it start?


You're 25 pages behind. No blood on the ground yet though. Get caught up. It's fun!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2118768


----------

